# Rundfunkgebühren: Erste Haft für Nichtzahlerin verhängt



## PCGH-Redaktion (5. April 2016)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Rundfunkgebühren: Erste Haft für Nichtzahlerin verhängt*

					In Thüringen hat eine Bundesbürgerin die Rundfunkgebühren nicht gezahlt. Nun wurde sie zur Erzwingungshaft geladen. Die hat zwar nicht lange angehalten, aber es ist damit der erste Fall in Deutschland, bei dem der Einzug der Gebühren durch Haft vollsteckt werden sollte.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Rundfunkgebühren: Erste Haft für Nichtzahlerin verhängt*


----------



## Soulsnap (5. April 2016)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühren: Erste Haft für Nichtzahlerin verhängt*

So weit sind wir schon. In den Knast weil man Staatliche Propagandainstrumente nicht unterstützen will. Nais BRD.


----------



## FaySmash (5. April 2016)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühren: Erste Haft für Nichtzahlerin verhängt*

Die leute die hinter GEZ/GEMA stecken sollte man wegsperren...oder sich besser "sich deren anderweitig entledigen"!!!!!!!!


----------



## efdev (5. April 2016)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühren: Erste Haft für Nichtzahlerin verhängt*

Die Idee hinter den ÖR finde ich gar nicht schlecht die Umsetzung ist aber völliger Dreck.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=omwtlPcYUbg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (5. April 2016)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühren: Erste Haft für Nichtzahlerin verhängt*

Wofür brauchen wir eigentlich so viele öffentlich-rechtliche Sender ? Kein anderes Land (selbst Diktaturen) hat mehr staatlich-finanzierte Sender als wir.
Der ARD reicht doch  völlig aus. Die Regionalsender wie der MDR, NDR, oder SWR könnten privatisiert werden.

Allgemein zahlen wir doch schon genug Steuern und da Deutschland ja sonst immer ein reiches Land ist kann man die Sender auch so finanzieren.


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. April 2016)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühren: Erste Haft für Nichtzahlerin verhängt*

Also ich brauch den ganzen Mist nicht. Weder ÖR noch privat.
Das einzige Radio das ich besitze ist in meinem Auto und hat die Radiofunktion noch nie ausgeübt (dient nur der Wiedergabe eines USB-Sticks) - und einen Fernseher besitze ich zwar, der läuft aber wenns hoch kommt 2 Stunden im Monat.

Ich habe absolut keinen Nutzen von diesen Medien - GEZ muss ich trotzdem zahlen.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (5. April 2016)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühren: Erste Haft für Nichtzahlerin verhängt*

Wenn die wenigstens gute Serien wie der BBC produzieren würden (Top Gear, Sherlock, gute Dokumentationen usw.). Aber bei den Programm was im deutschen Fernsehen momentan läuft ist das reine Geldverschwendung.

Das Geld sollte lieber ins Bildungssystem gesteckt werden.


----------



## sfc (5. April 2016)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühren: Erste Haft für Nichtzahlerin verhängt*

Der GEZ-Staatsfunk ist im Prinzip nur eine aufgeblähte Pensionskasse mit angehängtem Fernsehen, das zeigen soll, wie wichtige Politiker der etablierten Parteien für aller Wohl angeblich sind. Ich verweigere das jetzt auch seit Juni und lege immer wieder Widerspruch ein. Mein nächster Schrift wird eine Klage sein, weil man inzwischen jeden Einwurf von mir mit zusammenkopierten Phrasen abgeschmettert hat. 

Die Dame ist teilweise aber selbst Schuld, dass sie in den Knast musste. Die sollte da nämlich mitnichten rein, nur weil sie nicht bezahlt hat, wie es im Artikel heißt, sondern weil sie vor einem Gerichtsvollzieher die Vermögungsauskunft verweigert hat. Alleine darauf bezieht sich die Erzwingungshaft.  Es ist hierzulande üblich, dass man dafür bis zu sechs Monate in den Knast gehen kann. Sie hätte das nur unterschreiben müssen, dann wäre sie sofort rausgekommen. Dass sie das nicht wollte, weil sie den GEZ-Staatsfunkt damit anerkennt, verstehe ich. Sie hätte sich aber von Anfang an viel geschickter anstellen müssen, anstatt einfach alles in die Tonne zu werfen und abzuwarten, bis irgendwann der Gerichtsvollzieher in Begleitung von zwei Polizisten auf der Matte steht. 

Ihr scheint es als Hilfsarbeiterin auch wenig auszumachen, dass sie ihren Job verloren hat, obwohl das vor dem Hintergrund der extremem Pensionsleistungen und Löhne für die GEZ-Schmarotzer der eigentliche Skandal ist. Immerhin muss sie als Hartzerin jetzt auch offiziell keine Beiträge mehr an den Beitrags"service" überweisen .... Und es spricht nicht gerade für den MDR, dass er erst einknickt, als die schlechte Presse ins Haus trudelt. 

Ein öffentlich-rechtlicher Rundfunk ist im Prinzip gar nichts Schlechtes. Laut Gesetzt hat der aber politisch neutral zu sein und nur ein Grundauftrag zu erfüllen. Wenn aber die Hälfte des Beitrages allleine für Pensionen aufgewendet wird, er Befehlsempfänger der von Politikern dominierten Rundfunkräte ist, ein immer aufgeblaseneres Programmangebot voller Kochshows, drittklassigen Krimisendungen und Unterhaltungskitsch an den Mann gebracht wird, Leute wie Thomas Gottschalk Millionen für nie ausgestrahlte Sendungen kassieren und wenn jeder das auch noch unter Zwang zu bezahlen hat, nur weil er eine Wohnung hat, auch wenn er von seinem Geld kaum leben kann (Ausnahmen gibt es nur, wenn man staatliche Leistungen kassiert oder taubblind ist), dann ist das System pervertiert und erfordert zivilen Ungehorsam. Solange bis es endlich wieder auf seinen eigentlichen Zweck zurückgestutzt worden ist.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (5. April 2016)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühren: Erste Haft für Nichtzahlerin verhängt*

Sowas kann da aber auch passieren.

Ist die GEZ überhaupt Verfassungskonform ? Wenn nein müsste man mal vor das Verfassungsgericht gehen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. April 2016)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühren: Erste Haft für Nichtzahlerin verhängt*



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Ist die GEZ überhaupt Verfassungskonform ? Wenn nein müsste man mal vor das Verfassungsgericht gehen.



Lies den Artikel bitte nochmal.
Hier reicht sogar schon der erste Absatz. 

Ich glaube ja nicht dran dass es rechtmäßig ist mir zwingend Geld zu nehmen für eine Leistung die ich nicht brauche und nicht will.
Aber ich bin kein Jurist...


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (5. April 2016)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühren: Erste Haft für Nichtzahlerin verhängt*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Lies den Artikel bitte nochmal.
> Hier reicht sogar schon der erste Absatz.
> 
> Ich glaube ja nicht dran dass es rechtmäßig ist mir zwingend Geld zu nehmen für eine Leistung die ich nicht brauche und nicht will.
> Aber ich bin kein Jurist...


Da steht, dass sie die Rundfunkgebühren der GEZ-Nachfolgeorganisation nicht gezahlt hat. Ist das jetzt auch vom Bundesland abhängig ?

Ich beantrage ab jetzt auch Kindergeld mit der Begründung "Gerät vorhanden". 
Mal sehn ob man damit auch so wie der Staat durchkommen würde...


----------



## maestos (5. April 2016)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühren: Erste Haft für Nichtzahlerin verhängt*

Die Frau wurde nur indirekt wegen der GEZ Inhaftiert, sie wurde Inhaftiert da sie keine Vermögensauskunft abgeben wollte. Wird diese nicht abgegeben wird Zwang mit Haft durchgesetzt und sie kommt frei vor Ablauf der 6 Monate wenn sie diese abgibt oder den Betrag bezahlt


----------



## pizzazz (5. April 2016)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühren: Erste Haft für Nichtzahlerin verhängt*



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Wenn die wenigstens gute Serien wie der BBC produzieren würden (Top Gear, Sherlock, gute Dokumentationen usw.). Aber bei den Programm was im deutschen Fernsehen momentan läuft ist das reine Geldverschwendung.
> 
> Das Geld sollte lieber ins Bildungssystem gesteckt werden.



Das Schlimme ist ja, dass das Fernsehen Teil des Bildungssystems ist und darin die Begründung für die Gebühren liegen. Die öffentlich-rechtlichen Sender haben einen staatlichen Bildungs- und Informationsauftrag, pervertieren diesen aber geradezu mit ihrem bildungs- und niveautötendem Programm. Von den Nachrichtensendungen ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. April 2016)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühren: Erste Haft für Nichtzahlerin verhängt*



pizzazz schrieb:


> Das Schlimme ist ja, dass das Fernsehen Teil des Bildungssystems ist


Ich hab mich wirklich bemüht aber Bildung kann ich da bis auf ganz wenige Ausnahmen (ZDFneo oder sowas die aber auch nur eine Hitlerdoku nach den anderen zeigen) nicht finden.
Ich sehe Ärzteklinikschleimfilme die vom Musikantenstadl unterbrochen werden, Polittalkshows die immer da einlenken wo Fragen unangenehm werden könnten, Nachrichten die immer die gleichen Mainstreamthemen aufwärmen und unreflektiert vorkauen.

Das beste was aktuell noch zu sehen ist im ÖR ist "extra3". Wie da so schön gesagt wurde: Wenn sie Kritik hören wollen schauen sie extra3, wenn sie das nicht wollen gehen sie zur Bundeskanzlerin.


----------



## Oberst Klink (5. April 2016)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühren: Erste Haft für Nichtzahlerin verhängt*

Das Programm der ÖR ist zum größten Teil eintönig und einfallslos, frei von Courage und Geschmack, im Vergleich zu anderen Ländern völlig überladen und von geringer Qualität. Und das schlimmste ist die Politische Einmischung, die sowas wie Neutralität völlig unmöglich macht. Man muss nicht mal Anhänger derer sein, die hinter fast der gesamten Presse einen Propagandaapparat sehen um zu dem Schluss zu kommen, dass die ÖR versuchen die Leute politisch zu beeinflussen. 

Und wenn das noch nicht als Grund reicht sich der Gebühren zu verweigern, sollte man die massive Verschwendung selbiger nicht vergessen. 

Ich denke es ist eine absolute Schweinerei, dass man wegen sowas länger im Knast sitzt als beispielsweise ein Politiker, der nachweislich Kinderpornos erworben und besessen hat. 
Scheinbar sind diesem Staat seine Steuern und Gebühren wichtiger als seine Bewohner.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. April 2016)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühren: Erste Haft für Nichtzahlerin verhängt*

Warum kann so eine Organisation nicht mit dem was die eingenommen hatten durch die Nutzer nicht haushalten anstatt ein ganzes Volk mit Zwangsgelder zu Mehreinnahmen zu bekommen.  Bei der Masse der Programme die man dafür geboten bekommt würde man eher freiwillig von der Welt scheiden.
Gut man muss sagen das die Inhaftierung nur indirekt mit der Weigerung zu zahlen zusammen hängt und nur der Neugier des Vogelhändlers geschuldet ist.


----------



## Sielenc (5. April 2016)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühren: Erste Haft für Nichtzahlerin verhängt*

Es gibt keine Gültigkeit, GEZ / oder gar Steuern zu zahlen ! Wer das noch immer nicht weiß.. na gute Nacht .. 
Der sogenannte Staatsvertrag, ist nicht rechtsgültig und hat somit keine Wirkung !
Wie kann es sein,  das eine nicht rechtsfähige Institution (Firma) Deutschland ? 

Verträge gegenüber dritten und ohne Dein Wissen, mit anderen erschließt ? Geht nicht.. ist kein gültiges Vertragsrecht ! Punkt.. 

Damit währe alles gesagt.. Aufstehen.. 

Ich zahle nicht einen Cent und habe Ruhe vor denen ! Da ich weiß.. WIE 
Ihr solltet ernsthaft anfangen zu lernen und Euch bilden.. aber bitte nicht über das TV oder der verlogenen Politikern !


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. April 2016)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühren: Erste Haft für Nichtzahlerin verhängt*

Und du bist der einzige der das alles weiß - die restlichen keine Ahnung 50 Millionen sind dafür alle zu blöd.

Ich kann dich beruhigen - auch mir ist das bewusst dass es streng genommen keine Rechtsgrundlage für Staat, Steuern und Beamte usw. gibt, unser Geld keinerlei Gegenwert hat usw. - da gibts auch massenhaft Bücher drüber. Wer sich da etwas populistischer beschallen lassen will muss nur "Andreas Popp" googeln.

Dummerweise ist die Praxis nunmal so, dass du selbst wenn du recht hättest vom System erschlagen wirst. Als Einzelner gehste notfalls innen Bau wenn du nicht ruhig wirst - solche Veränderungen funktionieren nur mit Menschenmassen. UNd den Deutschen gehts viel zu gut und sie sind viel zu träge um für sowas nebensächliches ernsthaft aufzustehen. Für die breite Masse ists eben wichtiger ob der FC Bayern am Wochenende gewonnen hat oder nicht... kennst das ja, Brot und Spiele.


----------



## S.Schmidt (5. April 2016)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühren: Erste Haft für Nichtzahlerin verhängt*



Sielenc schrieb:


> Es gibt keine Gültigkeit, GEZ / oder gar Steuern zu zahlen ! Wer das noch immer nicht weiß.. na gute Nacht ..
> Der sogenannte Staatsvertrag, ist nicht rechtsgültig und hat somit keine Wirkung !
> Wie kann es sein,  das eine nicht rechtsfähige Institution (Firma) Deutschland ?
> 
> ...



Das trifft leider den Nagel auf dem Kopf. Armes Deutschland und der rest in der EU.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (5. April 2016)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühren: Erste Haft für Nichtzahlerin verhängt*

Die Idee dahinter ist gut: Unabhängige Information zu allen wichtigen Bereichen des Lebens. Die Ausführung ist katastrophal. Es gibt zig verschiedene Sender, die immens viel Geld verschlingen. Zumindest ARD und ZDF sind alles andere als unabhängig. Die Sender zeigen was die Leute sehen wollen und nicht sollten, sie gehen nach Zuschauerquoten. Außerdem schalten sie Werbung und Werbung bringt nur Geld ein, wenn sie gesehen wird. Ergo wird auch im Nachmittags-Programm nur das gezeigt was die Leute sehen wollen. Wenn sie dann endlich mal die Möglichkeit haben zu zeigen, was die Leute sehen sollten, kommen oft nur einseitig betrachtete Dokumentationen, wenn denn überhaupt mal kommen. Denn sonst läuft Tatort, Musikantenstadl oder sonstiges Zeug, was man auch auf anderen Sendern schauen könnte. Schauen ja viele, gibt ja also gut Werbeeinnahmen. Die meisten Leute dort sind absolut überbezahlt. Und wenn ich mir dann noch so ******* ansehen muss, was Claudia von fickdichdoch heute denn so schönes angezogen hat, dann bekomme ich das Kotzen. Das ist purer Tratsch und hat dort gar nichts zu suchen. Dafür gibts diese Klatschblätter und Nachbarn.

Meiner Meinung nach, hat das Öffentlich-rechtliche absolut keine Berechtigung. Es macht fast nichts besser, was private nicht auch können und auch tun


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (5. April 2016)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühren: Erste Haft für Nichtzahlerin verhängt*

Das habe ich mal auf YT gefunden. Hat das Video seine Berechtigung?

Vollstreckungsbeamter wurde von GEZ (ARD,ZDF & Deutschlandradio) geschickt und abgewiesen - YouTube


----------



## Schinken (5. April 2016)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühren: Erste Haft für Nichtzahlerin verhängt*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ich hab mich wirklich bemüht aber Bildung kann ich da bis auf ganz wenige Ausnahmen (ZDFneo oder sowas die aber auch nur eine Hitlerdoku nach den anderen zeigen) nicht finden.
> Ich sehe Ärzteklinikschleimfilme die vom Musikantenstadl unterbrochen werden, Polittalkshows die immer da einlenken wo Fragen unangenehm werden könnten, Nachrichten die immer die gleichen Mainstreamthemen aufwärmen und unreflektiert vorkauen.
> 
> Das beste was aktuell noch zu sehen ist im ÖR ist "extra3". Wie da so schön gesagt wurde: Wenn sie Kritik hören wollen schauen sie extra3, wenn sie das nicht wollen gehen sie zur Bundeskanzlerin.




Kleine Anmerkung: Arte wird auch über die GEZ finanziert, da gibt es laufend gute, unvoreingenommene und vor allem weniger deutschlandzentrierte Dokus und Berichte. Neben frustrierend gut gemachter Propaganda leider, aber immerhin. Auch ZDF und die Dritten produzieren einiges gutes Material, gerade bei Dokumentationen oder Sendungen wie Monitor (die meistens eher vernebeln als aufklären aber auch schon einige echt investigative Folgen hatten) oder extra3. Auch fürs Kabarett wär die Abschaffung der Öffentlichen eine Katastrophe. Sieht man Urban Priol, Volker Pispers oder Sendungen wie ,,die Anstalt'' bei privaten Sendern? Sie verstecken die guten Sendungen meist nur hinter Sendezeiten von 2Uhr nachts und Ähnlichem.

Ich sehe ja auch die Verdummungs- und Propagandatendenzen im Öffentlich-rechtlichen, aber nur noch auf private Sender ala DMAX, RTL, oder Vox mit dem Promi-Dinner setzen? Verdammt das sind 2 Konzerne! Pro7/Sat1 und Bertelsmann, der nebenbei noch den halben Zeitungs-, Zeitschriften-, und Büchermarkt beherrscht. 

Nee, da ertrag ich lieber ein bisschen Musikantenstadl und Schwarzwaldklinik neben exzellenten Dokus. Ich möchte nicht dabei zusehen wie sich die Privaten noch schneller spiralförmig absteigend in Sachen Niveu unterbieten.

Ich guck übrigens nie Fernsehen, aber auch das was ich im Internet gucke muss erstmal produziert werden. Und wenn man hinschaut sieht man dass die Öffentlichen zwar hinter fast allen verblödeten stecken, aber auch an fast allen guten Berichten und Dokus schuld sind.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (5. April 2016)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühren: Erste Haft für Nichtzahlerin verhängt*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Für die breite Masse ists eben wichtiger ob der FC Bayern am Wochenende gewonnen hat oder nicht... kennst das ja, Brot und Spiele.


Das ist in Frankreich anders. Da endet gefühlt jeder Streik annähernd in einer Revolution.


----------



## Seeefe (5. April 2016)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühren: Erste Haft für Nichtzahlerin verhängt*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Lies den Artikel bitte nochmal.
> Hier reicht sogar schon der erste Absatz.
> 
> Ich glaube ja nicht dran dass es rechtmäßig ist mir zwingend Geld zu nehmen für eine Leistung die ich nicht brauche und nicht will.
> Aber ich bin kein Jurist...



Erst letztens wurde eine Klage beim Verfassungsgericht abgewiesen. Hier ist das letzte Wort noch nicht gesprochen, erstmal scheint es allerdings so zu sein, dass die GEZ laut Verfassungsgericht gültig ist. 

Meiner Meinung nach gehört diese Haft erstmal seperat betrachtet, unabhängig von der ganzen allgemeinen GEZ Diskussion. 

Das System und der Grundgedanke hinter der GEZ und den ÖR finde ich gut, mittlerweile (wie so vieles in Deutschland) muss auch dies an die heutige Zeit angepasst werden.



Und apropos, waren heute wieder mehr Chemtrails am Himmel als sonst?


----------



## Sirius3100 (5. April 2016)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühren: Erste Haft für Nichtzahlerin verhängt*



pizzazz schrieb:


> [...] Von den Nachrichtensendungen ganz zu schweigen.


Welcher private Sender bietet denn bessere Nachrichtensendungen? Immerhin hält man sich bei ARD/ZDF mit schwachsinnigen Promi"news" zurück und berichtet zumindest etwas neutraler als das RTL und Konsorten tun (von ausländischen Nachrichtensendungen ganz zu schweigen; egal ob das jetzt CNN, Fox News oder RT ist). Mir persönlich reicht zwar die Neutralität auch bei den öffentlich rechtlichen Sendern nicht immer ganz aus, aber ich kenne leider keine bessere Alternative.


----------



## Lotto (5. April 2016)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühren: Erste Haft für Nichtzahlerin verhängt*

Guck auch kein Fernsehen, aber hör jeden Tag Radio im Auto zur Arbeit.
Was mir sauer aufstösst ist nicht die Rundfunkgebühr an sich sondern die Verwendung davon. Warum bitte muss ein Tatort mit Schauspielern die nichtmal 1/3 Bevölkerung vom sehen kennt mehrere Millionen kosten? Warum werden Millionen in Musikantenstadl & Co gepumpt? Und Fussball? Gibt man ab an die Privaten, obwohl der zu zahlende Preis im Verhältnis zum Zuschauerschnitt deutlich geringer ist als so manch andere Sendung. Warum müssen Tagesschausprecher so viel verdienen? Warum die sog. "Startalker" eben soviel? Da gibt sicherlich viele die den Job für 1/10 genau gut machen. Warum baut man ein sündhaft teuren Pult für die Tagesschau?...
Sprich: die grenzenlose Verschwendung unserer rSteuergelder  egt mich auf. So nach dem Motto "Budget pro Jahr ist xxx" also hauen wir mal raus. Wer hat noch nicht wer will nochmal?

Wenn ich dagegen sehe was so mancher auf Youtube mit ner 300 Euro Kamera zustande bekommt (ich meine keine Vlogs oder ähnlichen Müll)...da braucht man glaub ich nicht mehr sagen.


----------



## Escom2 (5. April 2016)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühren: Erste Haft für Nichtzahlerin verhängt*

1. Kann eine Justizvollzugsanstalt keine Erzwingungshaft veranlassen.
2. Ist das Bundesverwaltungsgericht nicht die letzte Instanz, sondern das Bundesverfassungsgericht, außerdem könnte auch noch der EuGH angerufen werden.

PCGAMES Hardware bleibt doch besser bei Computersachen, denn von Rechtsangelegenheiten habt ihr Null Ahnung.


----------



## Sirius3100 (5. April 2016)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühren: Erste Haft für Nichtzahlerin verhängt*



Lotto schrieb:


> [...] Und Fussball? Gibt man ab an die Privaten, obwohl der zu zahlende Preis im Verhältnis zum Zuschauerschnitt deutlich geringer ist als so manch andere Sendung. .


Ich kenne genug Leute die genau das Gegenteil sagen: "Wie decken sich vollkommen unwichtige Fußballspiele denn mit dem Bildungs- oder Informationsauftrag?". Da würde es ja vielleicht auch reichen wenn man die Ergebnisse von den Spielen in der Tagesschau zeigt. Sehe ich persönlich zwar absolut anders, da ich Fußballfan bin und mir die Austragungen auf ARD/ZDF deutlich besser gefallen als die auf anderen Sendern und ich den Informationsauftrag sehr breit auslege; aber das Argument kann man eben anbringen.
Und gerade billig sind die Fußballrechte ja nun auch nicht. Und mehr als eine höhere sechststellige Zahl an Leuten würden ein normales Bundesliga-Spiel im Schnitt auch nicht ansehen. Auch das Tatortbeispiel ist daher eher schlecht gewählt. Tatorte werden schließlich im Schnitt von ~10 Millionen Zuschauern angesehen. Ich persönlich kann mit den allermeisten Tatorten nicht viel anfangen, besonders weil ich finde dass die Fälle häufig so aufgesetzt wirken weil immer zwanghaft irgendwelche aktuellen Themen angesprochen werden müssen, aber auch weil ich den Produktionsstandard trotz der Kosten nicht für ausreichend für ~90-minütige Sendungen halte. Aber vielen Menschen gefallen diese Sendungen eben (und das gilt leider auch für Musikantenstadl & Co). Die öffentlich-rechtlichen Sender müssen da immer einen Spagat wagen. Mir würde es z.b. gefallen wenn man mehr Bundestagsdebatten bei ARD/ZDF zeigen würde und die nicht fast nur auf Phoenix bringen würde. Eine Mehrheit in der Bevölkerung würde sich dafür aber sicher nicht finden.


----------



## Shiny49 (5. April 2016)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühren: Erste Haft für Nichtzahlerin verhängt*



Lotto schrieb:


> Guck auch kein Fernsehen, aber hör jeden Tag Radio im Auto zur Arbeit.
> Was mir sauer aufstösst ist nicht die Rundfunkgebühr an sich sondern die Verwendung davon. Warum bitte muss ein Tatort mit Schauspielern die nichtmal 1/3 Bevölkerung vom sehen kennt mehrere Millionen kosten? Warum werden Millionen in Musikantenstadl & Co gepumpt? Und Fussball? Gibt man ab an die Privaten, obwohl der zu zahlende Preis im Verhältnis zum Zuschauerschnitt deutlich geringer ist als so manch andere Sendung. Warum müssen Tagesschausprecher so viel verdienen? Warum die sog. "Startalker" eben soviel? Da gibt sicherlich viele die den Job für 1/10 genau gut machen. Warum baut man ein sündhaft teuren Pult für die Tagesschau?...
> Sprich: die grenzenlose Verschwendung unserer rSteuergelder  egt mich auf. So nach dem Motto "Budget pro Jahr ist xxx" also hauen wir mal raus. Wer hat noch nicht wer will nochmal?
> 
> Wenn ich dagegen sehe was so mancher auf Youtube mit ner 300 Euro Kamera zustande bekommt (ich meine keine Vlogs oder ähnlichen Müll)...da braucht man glaub ich nicht mehr sagen.



Was die Verwendung  der Beiträge angeht, finde ich die zweistelligen Mio. Jahresgehälter für Lanz, Pilawa, Silbereisen und Co. am schlimmsten. So ein Clown von den Öffentlichen sollte vielleicht ein maximal Jahresgehalt von 400.000 oder so haben.  Da müssen die Öffentlichen auch nicht mit "Konkurrenz zu den Privaten" argumentieren. Mir isses egal, wer da die Fragen auf dem Sessel stellt oder wie der letzte Depp zu klatschenden Omas zu Playback singt. (nagut, meiner Oma vielleicht nicht, aber die würde sicherlich trotzdem nen neuen Deppen mit noch schmalzigerer Frisur nach einer Folge wieder genau so gut finden)


----------



## vakabaka (5. April 2016)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühren: Erste Haft für Nichtzahlerin verhängt*

BVerfG wird wahrscheinlich auch nicht anders entscheiden, dass die Gebühren verfassungskonform sind. Einerseits sitzt (oder nicht mehr, bin nicht sicher) da Bruder von dem "Gutachter" dieser Gebühren. Andererseits geht es mehr um Art.9 GG und Zwangsmitgliedschaft bei den ör-vereinigungen, als um die GEZ. Wenn die Zwangsmitgliedschaft kaputt geht, dann werden viele gegen die Kammern klagen. Und was macht man dann mit dem arbeitslosen Beamtenhaufen ?  Wenn die Rundfunkgebühren abgeschaft werden, dann vermutlich nicht durch ein Urteil.


----------



## Rayken (6. April 2016)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühren: Erste Haft für Nichtzahlerin verhängt*

Ich frag mich nur was die jedes Jahr mit den Milliarden machen? 2015 *8,3 Milliarden*!!! Euro 
eingenommen.

Wenn man den ganzen Apparat verkleinern würde und nur 3 Sender, ARD, ZDF, WDR und einen 
Radio Sender betreiben würde wie vor 40 Jahren würde man wesentlich weniger brauchen.

Keiner kann mir von denen erzählen das man mehr Sender braucht um den "Bildungs.- und Informationsauftrag"
zu gewährleisten.

Es wird soviel Geld für Unsinn augegeben, weil man es einfach hat...


----------



## Anchorage (6. April 2016)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühren: Erste Haft für Nichtzahlerin verhängt*

Ich denke das erklärt es ganz gut





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=E_QK5kHsIbQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Laudian (6. April 2016)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühren: Erste Haft für Nichtzahlerin verhängt*



Rayken schrieb:


> Ich frag mich nur was die jedes Jahr mit den Milliarden machen? 2015 *8,3 Milliarden*!!! Euro
> eingenommen.



NDR Sinfonieorchester (gegründet 1946)
NDR Radiophilharmonie (gegründet 1950)
NDR Bigband (gegründet 1945)
MDR Sinfonieorchester (gegründet 1915/23)
hr-Sinfonieorchester (gegründet 1924)
hr-Bigband (gegründet 1946)
Deutsche Radio Philharmonie Saarbrücken Kaiserslautern (gegründet 2007; Fusion)
SWR Sinfonieorchester Baden-Baden und Freiburg (gegründet 1946 beim SWF)
Radio-Sinfonieorchester Stuttgart des SWR (gegründet 1945 bei Radio Stuttgart, dann Südfunk)
SWR Big Band (gegründet 1952 beim Südfunk)
WDR Sinfonieorchester Köln (gegründet 1947)
WDR Rundfunkorchester Köln (gegründet 1947)
WDR Big Band Köln (gegründet 1946)
Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks (gegründet 1949)
Münchner Rundfunkorchester (gegründet 1952)
Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin (gegründet 1946)
Rundfunk-Sinfonieorchester Berlin (gegründet 1925)
Deutsches Filmorchester Babelsberg
RIAS Jugendorchester
RIAS Big Band Berlin

"Am vergangenen Samstag haben die öffentlich-rechtlichen Sender auf diesem Umzug eine weitere Etappe genommen. Für geschätzte 180 Millionen Euro haben sie die Senderechte an den Spielen der Frauen- und der Herrenfußballnationalmannschaft erworben, die Rechte an der Ausstrahlung der Spiele der 3. Liga und der Frauen-Bundesliga – bis zum Jahr 2016."

"Bei – zu erwartenden – zehn Spielen in der EM-Qualifikation und vielleicht noch einmal fünf, die zur WM auf dem Markt sind, kommt also ein Volumen von an die 75 Millionen Euro noch einmal hinzu."

"Das war zuletzt schon zu sehen, als das ZDF für 54 Millionen Euro die Rechte an der Champions League erwarb. Rund zehn Millionen Euro mehr als die Konkurrenz von Pro Sieben Sat.1 hatte das Zweite geboten"

Reicht das oder soll ich noch mehr raussuchen ?


An sich finde ich einen staatlich garantierten Sender ja sinnvoll, aber was die ÖR seit Jahren betreiben geht einfach garnicht. Da wird so viel Geld verschwendet, dass einem schlecht wird.

Unabhängige Nachrichten, ein Bildungsprogramm, ein paar Radiosender und 2-3 Orchester, ok. Aber die privaten Sender bei den Champions League Rechten überbieten, damit man das extrem überzogene Budget irgendwie durch Quoten rechtfertigen kann ?  Das verschwendet nicht nur Steuergelder, sondern schadet zusätzlich noch den privaten Sendern, die bei Auktionen gegen die ÖR chancenlos sind.


----------



## Leob12 (6. April 2016)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühren: Erste Haft für Nichtzahlerin verhängt*

Ganz ehrlich: Beim Fußball sind die privaten Sender allesamt unbrauchbar. 
Da macht eine Übertragung auch keinen Spaß, da eben viel Werbung ausgestrahlt wird. 
Außerdem gibts dann auch noch Sky. Wer sagt denn das Sky nicht die privaten überbietet? Dann viel Spaß beim Gucken von der beliebtesten Sportart.


----------



## Kondar (6. April 2016)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühren: Erste Haft für Nichtzahlerin verhängt*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich: Beim Fußball sind die privaten Sender allesamt unbrauchbar.
> Da macht eine Übertragung auch keinen Spaß, da eben viel Werbung ausgestrahlt wird.
> Außerdem gibts dann auch noch Sky. Wer sagt denn das Sky nicht die privaten überbietet? Dann viel Spaß beim Gucken von der beliebtesten Sportart.




Entweder Ihr oder eben ich verwechs da was.
Die Aufgabe der Staalichen Sender ist doch nur zu informieren und nicht zu unterhalten.
=> nur das Ergebniss des Spiels würde also reichen. => Wer das Spiel sehen will muß eben Sky (oder was auch immer) abonieren.

Wenn man schon am beschweren ist könnte man den Buchbindepreis auch gleich ins Spiel bringen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. April 2016)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühren: Erste Haft für Nichtzahlerin verhängt*

Ohne öffentlich rechtliche Sender hätten wir in Deutschland keine unabhängigen und damit freien Medien mehr. Sender wie der Deutschlandfunk (dlf) sind eine der letzen Quellen für einigermaßen ausgewogene Nachrichten. Würden öffentlich rechtliche Sender über Steuern bezahlt, wäre die Einflussnahme durch die Politik noch größer als heute. Die GEZ setzt nur ihren Auftrag um. All jene, die sie als Krake oder ähnliches bezeichen, haben in den letzten Jahren nur versucht, die Zeche zu prellen und regen sich auf, dass sie jetzt dafür zu Rechenschaft gezogen werden.

Was öffentlich diskutiert werden sollte, sind Inhalt und Umfang der Berichterstattung, wie Laudian sehr gut zusammenstellte.  Warum werden Millionen für die Übertragung sportlicher Großveranstaltung verschwendet? Früher war das alles mit im Sendeumfang, heute sind Menschen problemlos bereit, höhere monatliche Gebühren nur für einen Fussballsender zu bezahlen. 

Die im Artikel beschriebene Haft ist juristisch in Ordnung. Wer seine Rechnungen nicht bezahlt und Gerichtsvollziehern die lange Nase zeigt, kommt in Deutschland in Beugehaft. Die Verklagte hat das Geld, sie ist eine Zechprellerin und wird als solche bestraft. Der nächsten, der das droht ist die AfD Vize-Sprecherin Beatrix von Storch.


----------



## Bester_Nick (6. April 2016)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühren: Erste Haft für Nichtzahlerin verhängt*

Ich würde nach wie vor gerne über den Verbleib des Geldes Bescheid wissen. Da werden ja jeden Monat hunderte Millionen Euro eingenommen, doch wenn ich den Fernseher anmache läuft immer nur billiger Schund. Wo sind die teuren deutschen Blockbuster, die Hollywood Konkurrenz machen?


----------



## Khabarak (6. April 2016)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühren: Erste Haft für Nichtzahlerin verhängt*



Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Ich würde nach wie vor gerne über den Verbleib des Geldes Bescheid wissen. Da werden ja jeden Monat hunderte Millionen Euro eingenommen, doch wenn ich den Fernseher anmache läuft immer nur billiger Schund. Wo sind die teuren deutschen Blockbuster, die Hollywood konkurrenz machen?



Lass es mich mal so sagen:
Der komplette öffentliche Rundfunk mit um die 30 Sender (Radio inklusive - also alle Lokalradios und die bundesweiten Sender und der Verkehrsfunk, der im DAB und auf Mittelwelle gesendet wird) hat weniger Budget im Jahr als die RTL Gruppe allein mit ihren 10 Sendern.


----------



## MisterBombastic (6. April 2016)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühren: Erste Haft für Nichtzahlerin verhängt*



Khabarak schrieb:


> Lass es mich mal so sagen:
> Der komplette öffentliche Rundfunk mit um die 30 Sender (Radio inklusive - also alle Lokalradios und die bundesweiten Sender und der Verkehrsfunk, der im DAB und auf Mittelwelle gesendet wird) hat weniger Budget im Jahr als die RTL Gruppe allein mit ihren 10 Sendern.



Was erzählst du hier??? Der ÖR Rundfunk hat insgesamt 8,7 Millarden Budget, die gesamte RTL- Gruppe hat 5,8 Millarden Umsatz, und dabei sogar mit 53 Fernseh- und 28 Radiosendern in ganz Europa erheblich mehr Sender! 
Die Daten für den ÖR sind von 2015, die von RTL von 2014.


----------



## Leob12 (6. April 2016)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühren: Erste Haft für Nichtzahlerin verhängt*



Kondar schrieb:


> Entweder Ihr oder eben ich verwechs da was.
> Die Aufgabe der Staalichen Sender ist doch nur zu informieren und nicht zu unterhalten.
> => nur das Ergebniss des Spiels würde also reichen. => Wer das Spiel sehen will muß eben Sky (oder was auch immer) abonieren.
> 
> Wenn man schon am beschweren ist könnte man den Buchbindepreis auch gleich ins Spiel bringen.


Du verwechselst da etwas. Der Grundversorgungsauftrag umfasst Bildung, Information und Unterhaltung.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (6. April 2016)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühren: Erste Haft für Nichtzahlerin verhängt*

Ist ja auch in Ordnung. Aber dennoch müssen nicht zig Millionen bei Fussball- oder Formel1-Uebertragungsrechten mitgeboten werden.
Wenn ich mich für die Segelregatta in Bremerhaven interessiere, wird mir das im Fernsehen nicht geboten. Möchte ich die Handball-WM der Frauen sehen, zeigt mir das auch kein öffentlich-rechtlicher Sender.
Kurze Ausschnitte, Zusammenfassungen wie "früher" bei der Sportschau und Ergebnisse in den Nachrichten reichen doch.

Wer mehr möchte, hat doch nun echt Möglichkeiten genug.

Ebenso müssen nicht wahnwitzige Gehälter und Pensionen an irgendwelche Intendanten bezahlt werden (samt dem riesigen, behördenähnlichen Wasserkopf)

Die drei genannten Aufgaben wären mit einem oder zwei Sendern problemlos machbar. Ich weiß nicht, ob regionale Informationen von SWR, SR, WDR, B3, NDR usw auch Pflicht sind. Bei den Radiosendern das gleiche Spiel, nur noch wesentlich extremer.
Ich höre sehr gerne DLF und WDR5. Aber muss es dermaßen viele Sender geben? Und alles doppelt und dreifach? Wie sind wohl die Einschaltquoten von Bayern4 oder WDR4? Kann man das nicht zusammenschalten? Braucht echt jeder Sender eigene Moderatoren, Nachrichtensprecher und Reporter?

Dailysoaps wie Lindenstraße, Verbotene Liebe, Traumschiff, Bergdoktor & Co sind meinetwegen in Ordnung, aber muss es diese Masse sein? Normale Shows sind meinetwegen auch ok, aber braucht man da teure Moderatoren wie Gottschalk, Jauch u.ä.?
Warum überhaupt Unterhaltung? Vielleicht wäre das auch eine Ueberlegung wert, wo es inzwischen doch genügend Ausweichmöglichkeiten gäbe? Vor einigen Jahrzehnten war das anders, da hatten viele Haushalte aus Kostengründen nur die 3 Sender. Aber inzwischen ist doch nun wirklich überall der Empfang von etlichen Sendern möglich.

Die Grundidee der GEZ finde ich gut, ebenso die Trennung von normalen Steuern. Ich möchte auch weder Staatsfernsehen, noch nur gewinnorientierte private Sender. Aber die Umsetzung ist ist daneben.
Das ginge meiner Meinung nach deutlich günstiger.


----------



## MrEgoshooter (6. April 2016)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühren: Erste Haft für Nichtzahlerin verhängt*



Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Ich würde nach wie vor gerne über den Verbleib des Geldes Bescheid wissen. Da werden ja jeden Monat hunderte Millionen Euro eingenommen, doch wenn ich den Fernseher anmache läuft immer nur billiger Schund. Wo sind die teuren deutschen Blockbuster, die Hollywood Konkurrenz machen?



Was haben den Filme mit Gebühren für ÖR-Sender zu tun?


----------



## Leob12 (6. April 2016)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühren: Erste Haft für Nichtzahlerin verhängt*



Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> Ist ja auch in Ordnung. Aber dennoch müssen nicht zig Millionen bei Fussball- oder Formel1-Uebertragungsrechten mitgeboten werden.
> Wenn ich mich für die Segelregatta in Bremerhaven interessiere, wird mir das im Fernsehen nicht geboten. Möchte ich die Handball-WM der Frauen sehen, zeigt mir das auch kein öffentlich-rechtlicher Sender.
> Kurze Ausschnitte, Zusammenfassungen wie "früher" bei der Sportschau und Ergebnisse in den Nachrichten reichen doch.
> 
> Wer mehr möchte, hat doch nun echt Möglichkeiten genug.



Ja, und die kosten saftig bei Sky. Ohne Konkurrenz könnte Sky machen was sie wollen. 
Klar wäre mehr Sport besser, aber F1 und Fußball bringen mit Abstand die besten Quoten, und das regelmäßig.


----------



## Lexx (6. April 2016)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühren: Erste Haft für Nichtzahlerin verhängt*



MrEgoshooter schrieb:


> Was haben den Filme mit Gebühren für ÖR-Sender zu tun?


Film- und Kunstförderung z.b.

Aber die Stulle von Bölz, Tatort und Rosamunde Pilcher sind weder das eine, noch das andere.


----------



## sfc (6. April 2016)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühren: Erste Haft für Nichtzahlerin verhängt*

Es gibt neben Sky auch noch viele andere private Sender, die Interesse an den Ausstrahlungsrechten für Fußball haben. Es gäbe also noch lange kein Monopol, wenn Fußball nicht mehr durch Zwangsbeiträge, die selbst Leute unterhalb des Existenzminimuns zu entrichten haben, ausgestrahlt würde. Wem Fußball so wichtig ist, soll halt selber dafür blechen. Für Brot und Spiele akzeptiere ich keine Zwangsabgabe. Schon gar nicht, wenn die ganzen Balltretidioten auch noch Millionen dafür kassieren. 

Ich selbst schaue gerne Serien in hoher Qualität ohne Werbung und in der Sprache, auf die ich grad Lust habe. Warum sollte ich mir das von anderen bezahlen lassen, selbst wenn die von ihrem Geld kaum leben können, nur damit ich bestens unterhalten werde? Dafür habe ich Netflix, das ich von meinem eigenen Geld bezahle. Nachrichten und Informationsprogramme kann der öffentlich-rechtliche Rundfunk gerne weiter senden, meinetwegen auch ein Basisangebot an Krimis und Entertainment. Dazu braucht es aber keine Millionenverträge mit irgendwelchen Pseudopromis, keine Gehälter weit über dem Niveau der Bundeskanzlerin für Verwaltungsschwätzer, keine Dauerbeschallung mit Tatort und Polizeiruf und auch keine Pensionsversprechen im Millionenbereich. Außerdem müssen die Politiker raus aus den Rundfunkräten. Zugelassene Parteien auszuladen, weil Politiker in Ämtern das gerne so hätten, sollte strafbar sein.


----------



## efdev (6. April 2016)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühren: Erste Haft für Nichtzahlerin verhängt*



sfc schrieb:


> wenn Fußball nicht mehr durch Zwangsbeiträge, die selbst Leute unterhalb des Existenzminimuns zu entrichten haben,



Stimmt nicht.
Geringverdiener: Gericht erweitert Befreiung von Rundfunkgebühren - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Ich frag mich warum alle so einen Hass auf die ÖR haben ich finde die Sache an und für sich gut aber das eine Reform notwendig ist und es nicht so bleiben sollte wie Aktuell ist klar.


----------



## Leob12 (6. April 2016)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühren: Erste Haft für Nichtzahlerin verhängt*



sfc schrieb:


> Es gibt neben Sky auch noch viele andere private Sender, die Interesse an den Ausstrahlungsrechten für Fußball haben. Es gäbe also noch lange kein Monopol, wenn Fußball nicht mehr durch Zwangsbeiträge, die selbst Leute unterhalb des Existenzminimuns zu entrichten haben, ausgestrahlt würde. Wem Fußball so wichtig ist, soll halt selber dafür blechen. Für Brot und Spiele akzeptiere ich keine Zwangsabgabe. Schon gar nicht, wenn die ganzen Balltretidioten auch noch Millionen dafür kassieren.
> 
> Ich selbst schaue gerne Serien in hoher Qualität ohne Werbung und in der Sprache, auf die ich grad Lust habe. Warum sollte ich mir das von anderen bezahlen lassen, selbst wenn die von ihrem Geld kaum leben können, nur damit ich bestens unterhalten werde? Dafür habe ich Netflix, das ich von meinem eigenen Geld bezahle. Nachrichten und Informationsprogramme kann der öffentlich-rechtliche Rundfunk gerne weiter senden, meinetwegen auch ein Basisangebot an Krimis und Entertainment. Dazu braucht es aber keine Millionenverträge mit irgendwelchen Pseudopromis, keine Gehälter weit über dem Niveau der Bundeskanzlerin für Verwaltungsschwätzer, keine Dauerbeschallung mit Tatort und Polizeiruf und auch keine Pensionsversprechen im Millionenbereich. Außerdem müssen die Politiker raus aus den Rundfunkräten. Zugelassene Parteien auszuladen, weil Politiker in Ämtern das gerne so hätten, sollte strafbar sein.


Man merkt dass man in einem Hardware-Forum ist. 
Es wird das gezeigt was auch Quote bringt. Dazu zählt auch der Tatort, der ein hochwertigeres Produkt ist als die ganzen teuren deutschen Filme. rtl kann davon ein Lied singen. 

Sky hat die meiste Kohle, da können und wollen die privaten Sender nicht mitgehen. Aber jemand der Balltredioten sagt, wird sicher genau darüber bescheid wissen nehme ich an.


----------



## sfc (6. April 2016)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühren: Erste Haft für Nichtzahlerin verhängt*



efdev schrieb:


> Stimmt nicht.
> Geringverdiener: Gericht erweitert Befreiung von Rundfunkgebühren - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> 
> Ich frag mich warum alle so einen Hass auf die ÖR haben ich finde die  Sache an und für sich gut aber das eine Reform notwendig ist und es  nicht so bleiben sollte wie Aktuell ist klar.



Dann versuch das mal zu beantragen, wenn du zum Beispiel als Student eingeschrieben bist, aber kein Bafög beziehst. Dann hast du Pech gehabt. Nur wer Leistungen kassiert, kann sich befreien lassen. Der Beitragsservice akzeptiert keinerlei Gehalstnachweise. Ein Kumpel von mir hatte deswegen sogar schon den Gerichtsvollzieher vor der Tür und stand kurz vor der Pfändung. 

Wo der Hass herkommt, wurde hier doch schon vielfach erwähnt. Schau dir nur mal an, wie viel Kohle die für Leute wie Thomas Gottschalk rausgehauen haben, dessen Sendungen nicht mal gedreht wurden. Und das alles durch eine Zwangsabgabe finaniert, die einen sogar in den Knast bringt, wenn man sich das nicht gefallen lässt. 

Außerdem ist es eine Frechheit, dass man bevorzugt wird, nur weil man mit mehreren Personen zusammenwohnt. Es interessiert nur die Wohnung, als wäre sie es, die elektromagnetischen Schwingungen in Bewegtbilder und Töne umwandelt und nicht das jeweilige Empfangsgerät. 

Dass der GEZ-Staatsfunk auch noch dreist lügt, indem er beispielsweise im Senioren-TV Computerspieler als Bestien darstellt, und sich von Politiker sagen lässt, welche Partei sich vor der Wahl in Talkrunden präsentieren darf, setzt dem Ganzen noch die Krone auf.



Leob12 schrieb:


> Man merkt dass man in einem Hardware-Forum ist.
> Es wird das gezeigt was auch Quote bringt. Dazu zählt auch der Tatort,  der ein hochwertigeres Produkt ist als die ganzen teuren deutschen  Filme. rtl kann davon ein Lied singen.
> 
> Sky hat die meiste Kohle, da können und wollen die privaten Sender nicht  mitgehen. Aber jemand der Balltredioten sagt, wird sicher genau darüber  bescheid wissen nehme ich an.



Die meisten Tatorte kommen doch alles andere als gut an. Das, was man zum Beispiel von Til Schweiger gesehen hat, war so grottig, dass man sich nur fremdschämen kann. Da hatten RTL und Co schon deutlich Besseres im Angebot. Dass Letztere so viel Idioten-TV zeigen, hat auch der GEZ-Funk zu verantworten, weil er auf unzulässige Weise in die Privatwirtschaft eingreift. Grundversorgung hat auch nicht auf Quote getrimmt zu sein. 

Die Privaten hatten übrigens schon öfters Rechte für Fußball. Falls die mal zu kurz kommen sollten und auch der ÖR nicht mehr dürfte, hättest du halt Pech gehabt. Ich empfinde es als Frechheit, dass du meinst, ich hätte dir die Fußballübertragung, also reinste Unterhaltung mit dreist überfinanzierten Akteuren, zu finanzieren.


----------



## Laudian (6. April 2016)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühren: Erste Haft für Nichtzahlerin verhängt*

Ich hasse die ÖR, weil da eine Hand voll nicht gewählter Leute entscheidet, wofür mein Geld ausgegeben wird, und diese Leute dabei einen erstaunlich schlechten Job machen.
Aufgabe der ÖR ist es nämlich nicht, möglichst hohe Quoten zu erzielen, sondern eine Grundversorgung zu bieten.
Sie sollten also gerade jene Inhalte senden, die sich für die privaten Sender aufgrund zu geringer Quoten nicht rechnen: Kultur, seriöse Nachrichten (keine Promi News),  Politik, Bildung.

Was man dagegen sieht ist vor allem Unterhaltung. Große Sportevents wie die Fußballweltmeisterschaft und Olympische Spiele, bei denen die Einnahmen vor allem den Funktionären der Verbände oder ohnehin schon gut bezahlten Sportlern zugutekommen, schlechte Krimis und noch schlechtere Quizshows.
Eben Sachen, für die man keine Grundversorgung bräuchte, weil man alles auch bei den privatem Sendeanstalten bekommen kann.
Die Champions League lief jahrelang auf Sat1, in der Halbzeit lief Werbung. Jetzt läuft sie im ZDF, in die Halbzeit werden Nachrichten und ein Wetterbericht gestopft. Das soll jetzt jährlich 53 Millionen aus Steuermitteln wert sein ? Bezweifle ich mal ganz stark.

Aber da die Anstalten "unabhängig" sind und sich vor niemandem rechtfertigen müssen, machen die Verantwortlichen eben was ihnen in den Kram passt, und dazu gehört vor allm das eigene Gehalt durch gute Quoten zu rechtfertigen und das eigene Budget immer weiter in die Höhe zu treiben.


----------



## Leob12 (6. April 2016)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühren: Erste Haft für Nichtzahlerin verhängt*

Die Grundversorgung beinhaltet auch Unterhaltung. Außerdem hatte Sat1 die Rechte von 2008-12/13, und nun sind sie beim ZDF, also mittlerweile auch schon einige Jahre.


----------



## Laudian (6. April 2016)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühren: Erste Haft für Nichtzahlerin verhängt*

Ja, Unterhaltung ist auch inbegriffen. 
Aber a)
Wer sagt denn, das Kultur, Bildung und Politik nicht unterhaltsam sein können ? Die Sendung mit der Maus ist da ein Paradebeispiel denke ich, oder Löwenzahn. Genau sowas erwarte ich von den ÖRs.
Und b)
Sollen die ÖRs die Medienlandschaft bereichern, nicht zerstören. Wenn man die privaten bei den Champions League Rechten aussticht ist der Mehrwert für den Verbraucher gleich Null, und die privaten verlieren sogar ihre Geschäftsgrundlage, da sie mit den öffentlichen nicht in Konkurenz treten können.

Was dabei rauskommt sieht man ja, die privaten senden bis auf Importe nur noch Schrott, das deutsche Fernsehen kann man sich seit Jahren schon nichtmehr antun. Auf Qualitätsproduktionen wie in den USA wartet man hier vergeblich, stattdessen gibt es 20 verschiedene Formate des Asi TVs, bei denen man Jugendlichen dabei zugucken kann, wie sie eine Hartz4 + Kindergeld Karriere anstreben. Na schönen Dank ÖR !


----------



## efdev (6. April 2016)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühren: Erste Haft für Nichtzahlerin verhängt*



sfc schrieb:


> Dann versuch das mal zu beantragen, wenn du zum Beispiel als Student eingeschrieben bist, aber kein Bafög beziehst. Dann hast du Pech gehabt. Nur wer Leistungen kassiert, kann sich befreien lassen. Der Beitragsservice akzeptiert keinerlei Gehalstnachweise. Ein Kumpel von mir hatte deswegen sogar schon den Gerichtsvollzieher vor der Tür und stand kurz vor der Pfändung.


Ich hab die Regelung nicht gemacht dann stimmt deine Aussage oben aber immer noch nur zum Teil  



> Wo der Hass herkommt, wurde hier doch schon vielfach erwähnt. Schau dir nur mal an, wie viel Kohle die für Leute wie Thomas Gottschalk rausgehauen haben, dessen Sendungen nicht mal gedreht wurden. Und das alles durch eine Zwangsabgabe finaniert, die einen sogar in den Knast bringt, wenn man sich das nicht gefallen lässt.



Ja das sind aber Dinge für die ich nicht den ÖR generell hasse sondern ich hasse was er gerade macht.
Das bei den ÖR rechtlichen vieles Falsch läuft ist klar fängt auch schon mit den aufgestockten Kosten an.

Da müsste einfach mal das gesamte System mit allem drum dran von Grund auf neu bewertet und entsprechend angepasst werden damit eben der eigentliche Zweck wieder vorhanden ist.
Es fehlt eben eine Reform des ganzen, eigentlich wollte ich dazu noch was interessantes verlinken was ich mir gestern angehört hatte kann die stelle aber nicht mehr finden.


----------



## Leob12 (6. April 2016)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühren: Erste Haft für Nichtzahlerin verhängt*



Laudian schrieb:


> Ja, Unterhaltung ist auch inbegriffen.
> Aber a)
> Wer sagt denn, das Kultur, Bildung und Politik nicht unterhaltsam sein können ? Die Sendung mit der Maus ist da ein Paradebeispiel denke ich, oder Löwenzahn. Genau sowas erwarte ich von den ÖRs.
> Und b)
> ...


Die privaten Sender haben keine Grundlage weil sie Keine Übertragungsrechte für Sport haben? 
Interessant, vom Fußball bekommt man in den ÖR Länderspiele Deutschlands und CL (auch da nur das Mittwochsspiel) zu sehen, und DFB-Pokal. Bundesliga, Europaleague und Championsleague gibts entweder bei Privaten (Sport 1 überträgt EL, den Rest darf man via Sky kaufen). 
Warum man deswegen so übertreibt verstehe ich nicht. Als ob nur Fußball laufen würde. 
Auch Sport ist Unterhaltung.


----------



## efdev (6. April 2016)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühren: Erste Haft für Nichtzahlerin verhängt*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Warum man deswegen so übertreibt verstehe ich nicht. Als ob nur Fußball laufen würde.
> Auch Sport ist Unterhaltung.



Ist die Frage ob die Kosten die Unterhaltung rechtfertigen oder ob man mit dem Geld nicht Unmengen sinnvollerer Unterhaltung finanzieren könnte.
Da werden sich die Fußballfans und die denen Fußball am Arsch vorbeigeht wahrscheinlich nie einig.


----------



## Dan23 (6. April 2016)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühren: Erste Haft für Nichtzahlerin verhängt*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Die im Artikel beschriebene Haft ist juristisch in Ordnung. Wer seine Rechnungen nicht bezahlt und Gerichtsvollziehern die lange Nase zeigt, kommt in Deutschland in Beugehaft. Die Verklagte hat das Geld, sie ist eine Zechprellerin und wird als solche bestraft. Der nächsten, der das droht ist die AfD Vize-Sprecherin Beatrix von Storch.



Wie bitte? Beugehaft für private Schulden ist in Ordnung? Schonmal was von Menschenrechten gehört? 
Sind wir denn noch im Mittelalter? Der Haftbefehl ist zurückgezogen worden weil dieses Vorgehen spätestens vor dem EUGH kassiert worden wäre und dieses Druckmittel dann weg gewesen wäre. Man kann zu nichts gezwungen werden und Haft wegen einem Zivilrechtlichem Verfahren anzudrohen bzw. durchzuführen ist höchst illegal. 

Zivilrechtlich ist NICHT Strafrechtlich!!! Mal bitte ordentlich überlegen, dann würde ich ja evtl. ins Gefängnis kommen können wenn ich 1000 Falschparkertickets bekomme nach dieser verschrobenen Logik.


----------



## Laudian (6. April 2016)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühren: Erste Haft für Nichtzahlerin verhängt*



Dan23 schrieb:


> Wie bitte? Beugehaft für private Schulden ist in Ordnung?





> Im Strafverfahren kann sie von 1 Tag bis zu 6 Wochen verhängt werden (Art. 6 Abs. 2 EGStGB). Gesetzlich geregelt ist sie in § 70 Abs. 1 Strafprozessordnung (StPO). In § 70 Abs. 2 StPO ist zusätzlich die Möglichkeit einer Beugehaft von bis zu sechs Monaten vorgesehen....
> 
> Für den Zivilprozess trifft § 380 Zivilprozessordnung (ZPO) eine entsprechende Regelung, soweit der Zeuge ausbleibt. Bei wiederholtem Ausbleiben eines Zeugen können die Maßnahmen mehrfach angeordnet werden. Es kann dann auch eine zwangsweise Vorführung des Zeugen angeordnet werden. Die Beuge- bzw. Ordnungshaft bei Verweigerung des Zeugnisses ist in § 390 ZPO geregelt.



Die Haft gab es hier nicht, weil die die Schulden nicht beglichen wurden, sondern weil sie eine vom Richter geforderte Vermögensauskunft nicht abgegeben hat.


----------



## Varroa (6. April 2016)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühren: Erste Haft für Nichtzahlerin verhängt*



Escom2 schrieb:


> 2. Ist das Bundesverwaltungsgericht nicht die letzte Instanz, sondern das Bundesverfassungsgericht...



Das ist so nicht ganz korrekt. Das Bundesverfassungsgericht ist keine Superrevisionsinstanz. Es prüft bei einer Urteilsverfassungsbescherde nur die Verletzung von spezifischem Verfassungsrecht. Das heißt es überprüft nicht, ob die Fachgerichte das Recht korrekt angewendet haben, sondern nur ob die Fachgerichte die grundrechtliche Relevanz des Falls erkannt haben und diese hinreichend berücksichtigt wurde. Es ist aus diesem Grund nicht Teil des Instanzenzuges.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. April 2016)

*AW: RundfunkgebÃ¼hren: Erste Haft fÃ¼r Nichtzahlerin verhÃ¤ngt*



Dan23 schrieb:


> Wie bitte? Beugehaft für private Schulden ist in Ordnung?


So sieht die Realität aus:
Rundfunkbeitrag: Was passiert, wenn man nicht zahlt? - Deutsche Anwaltauskunft
135 Schwarzfahrer hinter Gittern: Freifahrt in den Knast - taz.de
Damit eine Geldstrafe nicht ins Gefangnis fuhrt - caritas.de


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 85610 (6. April 2016)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühren: Erste Haft für Nichtzahlerin verhängt*



Laudian schrieb:


> .... Auf Qualitätsproduktionen wie in den USA wartet man hier vergeblich.....



USA, Fernsehen und Qualität????  

Ich bin öfters in den Staaten, wenn man sich dort die frei empfangbaren Programme anschaut, dann kann man sich nur gruseln.

Bei den ÖR läuft vieles schief und da wird ein Haufen Kohle verbrannt aber ich möchte diese Programme in Deutschland nicht missen.


----------



## Laudian (6. April 2016)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühren: Erste Haft für Nichtzahlerin verhängt*

Wer spricht denn von frei empfangbar ? Für gute Sachen muss man nunmal meist etwas zahlen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 85610 (6. April 2016)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühren: Erste Haft für Nichtzahlerin verhängt*

Gut liegt immer im Auge des Betrachters. Welche Formate in Sachen Information, Bildung und Kultur hast du denn aus den USA so vor Augen?

Und nein, ich rede jetzt nicht von Game of Thrones oder House of Cards.


----------



## Leob12 (6. April 2016)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühren: Erste Haft für Nichtzahlerin verhängt*



efdev schrieb:


> Ist die Frage ob die Kosten die Unterhaltung rechtfertigen oder ob man mit dem Geld nicht Unmengen sinnvollerer Unterhaltung finanzieren könnte.
> Da werden sich die Fußballfans und die denen Fußball am Arsch vorbeigeht wahrscheinlich nie einig.


Vermutlich. Aber die Quoten sprechen für sich, besonders bei Großereignissen.


----------



## Laudian (6. April 2016)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühren: Erste Haft für Nichtzahlerin verhängt*



Mac_Leichlingen schrieb:


> Welche Formate in Sachen Information, Bildung und Kultur hast du denn aus den USA so vor Augen?



Garkeine. Deswegen erwarte ich ja, dass da die Grundversorger einspringen und nicht dort, wo auch die privaten gute Qualität liefern. Und was Unterhaltung angeht liefern die privaten Sender aus den USA definitiv.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (6. April 2016)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühren: Erste Haft für Nichtzahlerin verhängt*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ohne öffentlich rechtliche Sender hätten wir in Deutschland keine unabhängigen und damit freien Medien .


Ja, weil Deutschland mit den teuersten öffentlich-rechtlichen Fernsehen auch das einzige Land mit freien Medien ist...



Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Ich würde nach wie vor gerne über den Verbleib des Geldes Bescheid wissen. Da werden ja jeden Monat hunderte Millionen Euro eingenommen, doch wenn ich den Fernseher anmache läuft immer nur billiger Schund. Wo sind die teuren deutschen Blockbuster, die Hollywood Konkurrenz machen?


Vielleicht sind die Millionen auch in Panama.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 85610 (6. April 2016)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühren: Erste Haft für Nichtzahlerin verhängt*



Laudian schrieb:


> Garkeine. Deswegen erwarte ich ja, dass da die Grundversorger einspringen und nicht dort, wo auch die privaten gute Qualität liefern. Und was Unterhaltung angeht liefern die privaten Sender aus den USA definitiv.



Wenn man sich vom großen Bruder USA alles vorkauen lassen möchte und deutsche Unterhaltung auf das Niveau von Dschungelcamp und Hausfrauentausch reduzieren möchte ist das natürlich ok.


----------



## Varroa (6. April 2016)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühren: Erste Haft für Nichtzahlerin verhängt*



Laudian schrieb:


> Die Haft gab es hier nicht, weil die die Schulden nicht beglichen wurden, sondern weil sie eine vom Richter geforderte Vermögensauskunft nicht abgegeben hat.



Die Dame ist in Haft, weil sie alle Schreiben, die sie erhalten hat ignoriert hat und auch nicht ihre Möglichkeit genutzt hat Widerspruch einzulegen. Aus diesem Grund wurde gegen sie das Zwangsvollstreckungsverfahren eröffnet bei dem sie gem. § 802 c I 1 ZPO auf Verlangen des Gerichtsvollziehers verpflichtet ist eine  Vermögensauskunft abzugeben. 
Wenn der Schuldner dies ohne Grund verweigert kann der Gläubiger eine Erzwingungshaft nach § 802 g I ZPO beim zuständigen Vollstreckungsgericht beantragen. Diese darf gem. § 802 j I 1 ZPO 6 Monate nicht übersteigen und kann durch die Schuldnerin jederzeit gem. § 802 i II 1 ZPO  durch Abgabe der Vermögensauskunft beendet werden.


----------



## Leob12 (6. April 2016)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühren: Erste Haft für Nichtzahlerin verhängt*



Mac_Leichlingen schrieb:


> Wenn man sich vom großen Bruder USA alles vorkauen lassen möchte und deutsche Unterhaltung auf das Niveau von Dschungelcamp und Hausfrauentausch reduzieren möchte ist das natürlich ok.


Und wie oft werden teure deutsche Produktionen nicht beachtet? Ist halt eine blöde Situation.


----------



## -Metallica- (6. April 2016)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühren: Erste Haft für Nichtzahlerin verhängt*

Hier stand nix


----------



## Laudian (6. April 2016)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühren: Erste Haft für Nichtzahlerin verhängt*



Mac_Leichlingen schrieb:


> und deutsche Unterhaltung auf das Niveau von Dschungelcamp und Hausfrauentausch reduzieren möchte ist das natürlich ok.



Nun, Frauentausch und Dschungelcamp sind deutsche Produktionen, da muss man sich nicht erst noch hinreduzieren.

Was ich viel lieber hätte, sind vernünftige Scifi und Fantasy Serien, wie man sie z.B. vom Syfy Channel oder HBO bekommt. "Dark Matter" und "The Expanse" habe ich z.B. beide sehr genossen.

Wobei es mich nicht stört, die amerikanischen Produktionen zu gucken. Ich sehe nur nicht ein, dass ich für den Schrott der ÖR bezahlen soll.


----------



## rum (6. April 2016)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühren: Erste Haft für Nichtzahlerin verhängt*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Also ich brauch den ganzen Mist nicht. Weder ÖR noch privat.
> Das einzige Radio das ich besitze ist in meinem Auto und hat die Radiofunktion noch nie ausgeübt (dient nur der Wiedergabe eines USB-Sticks) - und einen Fernseher besitze ich zwar, der läuft aber wenns hoch kommt 2 Stunden im Monat.
> 
> Ich habe absolut keinen Nutzen von diesen Medien - GEZ muss ich trotzdem zahlen.



So geht es mir auch, so geht sicherlich auch vielen anderen. Aber was will man machen in einem Staat, in dem man per Judikative gezwungen wird, Gebühren für etwas zu bezahlen, was man eigentlich weder braucht noch haben will?
Macht man es nicht - siehe diese Meldung. Schon traurig! Deutschland!
LG, Rum


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. April 2016)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühren: Erste Haft für Nichtzahlerin verhängt*

Bei den Privaten würde ich mir eine Reduzierung der Werbeorgien wünschen, Filme von Anfang bis Ende so wie man es mal kannte, keine permanenten Werbeeinblendungen und schon gar nicht Formatfüllend. IM ÖR müsste dringend das Mumien TV abgeschafft werden wie auch die antiken Shows mit ihren Dinos. Motorsport ist ein Fremdwort aber die 8. Liga im Dorffußball von Helgoland gibts bis zum erbrechen


----------



## -Metallica- (6. April 2016)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühren: Erste Haft für Nichtzahlerin verhängt*

Persönlich schaue ich seit 3 jahren kein TV mehr und vermisse es auch in keinsterweise mehr.
Der Verblödungs Mist der dort Abgeflimmert wird incl. Werbung ohne ende = NEIN DANKE.


----------



## Leob12 (6. April 2016)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühren: Erste Haft für Nichtzahlerin verhängt*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Bei den Privaten würde ich mir eine Reduzierung der Werbeorgien wünschen, Filme von Anfang bis Ende so wie man es mal kannte, keine permanenten Werbeeinblendungen und schon gar nicht Formatfüllend. IM ÖR müsste dringend das Mumien TV abgeschafft werden wie auch die antiken Shows mit ihren Dinos. Motorsport ist ein Fremdwort aber die 8. Liga im Dorffußball von Helgoland gibts bis zum erbrechen



Private finanzieren sich durch Werbung, da wären sie dumm diese zu verringern. 

Fußball sieht man bei der ÖR eher unregelmäßig, da überträgt Sky weitaus mehr. Keine Ahnung warum du da derartig übertreibst.


----------



## Adi1 (6. April 2016)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühren: Erste Haft für Nichtzahlerin verhängt*

Ich bin eigentlich froh, das es das öffentlicht rechliche Fernsehen noch gibt 

Sch...... auf die Gebühren, 

Wenn ich mir die privaten Sender anschaue, kommt mir das Grauen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. April 2016)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühren: Erste Haft für Nichtzahlerin verhängt*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Private finanzieren sich durch Werbung, da wären sie dumm diese zu verringern.
> 
> Fußball sieht man bei der ÖR eher unregelmäßig, da überträgt Sky weitaus mehr. Keine Ahnung warum du da derartig übertreibst.


Sky habe ich nicht und mir fällt es am WE am ehesten in den III. Programmen auf. Ist halt meine subjektive Meinung dazu. Was die Werbung angeht da übertreiben mittlerweile und in einem Film als Rieseneinblendung hat so etwas nix zu suchen. Gefühlt kommt einem ja schon eine Folge einer Serie als abendfüllender Spielfilm vor.


----------



## Cosmas (7. April 2016)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühren: Erste Haft für Nichtzahlerin verhängt*

ich bezweifle, das ein "Richter" die Abgabe der Vermögensauskunft aka Eidestattliche Versicherung "angeordnet" hat...
und selbst wenn, dann ist ein sogenannter "Gerichtsvollzieher" in keinster Weise berechtigt das zu übernehmen, 
denn zum einen ist das Ding eine Erklärung "an EIDES statt" und Eide und ähnliches darf NUR ein Richter einfordern und zum anderen,
ist das DIng eine Aussage gegen sich selbst und zu dieser darf NIEMAND gezwungen werden.

desweiteren ist das ganze eine zivilrechtliche und keine strafrechtliche Angelegenheit und fällt daher so oder so unter den den Fall: "für das nicht bezahlen können (ggf auch wollen) von privaten Schulden, darf niemand in den Knast verfrachtet werden".

Beuge oder besser ErZWINGungshaft, stellt grob gesagt eine Straftat dar, insbesondere wenn sie auf Verlangen nicht rechtsfähiger Vereine, nicht vorhandener Gesetze, unter Vortäuschung falscher Tatsachen bis hin zur Amtsanmassung und dem Auftrreten als scheinbehörde und Verträge zu Lasten dritter erfolgen soll, da diese Punkte das ganze nichtig machen und gegen Vertragsrecht verstossen und zudem sittenwidrig sind.
Ausserdem hat man diese Frau auch noch quasi gefoltert, denn jedwede solcher Inhaftierungen, also Beuge/Erzwingungs und Ersatzfreiheitsstrafen, 
werden normalerweise im offen Vollzug geahndet, sie wurde jedoch in eine Einzelzelle gesperrt mit nur 1h Hofauslauf am Tag.

Fakt ist: das ganze Konstrukt, hat keinerlei gültige Rechtsgrundlage, weder die Landesrundfunkanstalten, die GEZstapo oder sonstewer hat das Recht geld einzufordern und zu erzwingen, das ihm nicht zusteht...die reine Verfügbarkeit eines Angebots, verpflichtet nicht zur Zahlung.

Der "Rundfunkstaatsvertrag" ist nichts weiter als eine Infobroschüre ohne jeden rechtlichen Charakter.

-"Staatsverträge" können nur Staaten schliessen, deswegen heisst das Ding so...weder die Rundfunkanstalten, die GEZ oder auch die Länder sind Staaten, daher ist schon der Name eine mutwillige Täuschung.
Hier geht es um private Firmen, die nur unter dem öffentlich rechtlichen Deckmantel agieren und ihr eigenes Inkassobüro betreiben, das darf man so allerdings nicht nach aussen dringen lassen, weil sonst die ganze Fassade sofort zusammenstürzen würde, deswegen gibt man sich halt scheinrechtlich und nimmt widerrechtlich sogenannte "Amtshilfe" und dergleichen zur Hilfe, um die Leute widerrechtlich zu berauben!

-Es gibt kein Gesetz zu der ganzen Geschichte, das diesen scheinvertrag zu iwas gültigem formt, zumal es keinen rechtmässigen Gesetzgeber gibt, da alle aktuellen und seit '53 illegal an die MAcht kamen, wie das BVG in seinem Uteil festgestellt hat.

-der gesamte Rundfunkmüll ist was? 
genau...Ländersache, Landesrecht und was sind Länder...genau Bezeichnungen für die Gebietskörperschaft der Firmen die diese darstellen...
und wer is dafür verantwortlich und hat den Wisch unterschrieben? genau der gerade berufenen Geschäftsführer der Firma aka der Ministerpräsident des Landes...
der hat das unterschrieben, also muss er auch dafür zahlen, denn er hat keinerlei Recht, das zu unterschreiben aber die Verantwortung dann von sich zu weisen und die Sklaven, erm Untertanen, erm....Bürgen..zum Zahlen zu nötigen.

Leute wacht endlich auf, das ganze hat keinerlei Rechtsgrundlage und die angewandten Mittel des Zwanges, stellen allesamt Straftaten dar, 
zumal sie durch Personen verübt werden, die keinerlei rechtliche Befugniss haben, da es weder staatliche Richter und Gerichte gibt, denn das wurde mit der Streichung entsprechender Artikel des Gerichts Verfassungs Gesetzes, abgeschafft und daher gibts nur Freiwillige Gerichtsbarkeit aka Privatjustiz und mit denen muss sich keiner abgeben...
und GErichtsvollzieher sind nichts anderes als SELBSTSTÄNDIGE PRIVATPERSONEN, ohne jedwede Handhabe und mit voller Selbsthaftung, denn sie sind keine Beamten (das waren sie seit '45 nichtmehr und sind es seit 2012 erst recht nichtmehr) und arbeiten nicht für, sondern höchstens im Auftrag eines "Gerichts" und unter dessen DIENSTaufsicht und neben einer einfachen GEbührenordnung, hauptsächlich auf PROVISIONSbasis.
desweiteren kommen diese Gestalten mit nicht oder nicht rechsgültig unterschrieben Entwürfen daher, die sie als Vollstreckungsaufträge oder gar durchsuchungsbeschlüsse ausgeben, die nichts anderes als Urkundenfälschung, bzw das Verwenden gefälschter Urkunden darstellen, was wiederum Straftatbestände sind...nicht zu vergessen, das solche Zwänge gegen das Grundgesetz und gegen Grundrechte verstossen...erst recht wenn sie nichts anderes sind, als eine andere Form der Mafiaschutzgelderpressung...

mit anderen Worten, hier hat man es nur noch mit Berufskriminellen und Terroristen zu tun, die ungültige, verbotene oder gar nicht vorhandene "Gesetze" anwenden, 
hier geht es nur um Geld und nicht um Recht, erst Recht nicht um das Recht der "Bewohner" (schaut mal im Duden was Bewohner bedeutet)!

wir leben im Rechtsbankrott, in einem Rechtsmittel, aber nicht in einem Rechtsstaat (und das hat schon 2006 der EUGH festgestellt das die sogenannte BRD kein Rechtsstaat ist), nichtmal in einem Staat aber das steht auf nem anderen Blatt...

ausserdem hat die Frau bereits 2 Monate gesessen, der ganze Mist kommt über 2 Monate zu spät ins Gespräch, was ebenfalls sehr bezeichnend für die Zustände hierzulande ist...ausserdem ist das weder der erste noch ein Einzelfall.

von mir erntet sie jedoch absolute Hochachtung, denn soviel "Eier" hat sonst kaum noch wer in diesem Land, eher in den Knast zu gehen, 
als gegen sich selbst auszusagen, sich erpressen und zwingen zu lassen, mit Unterschrift oder gar Zahlung, dieses Verbrechersystem und seine lächerlichen Gehilfen anzuerkennen.


bevor ich mich nun noch weiter aufrege, lasse ich mal wen zu Wort kommen, der genau wusste wovon er spricht und das ist heute genauso schmerzhaft wahr, wie es zu seiner Zeit der Fall war:




> "Wenn man eine große Lüge erzählt und sie oft genug wiederholt, dann  werden die Leute sie am Ende glauben. Man kann die Lüge so lange  behaupten, wie es dem Staat gelingt, die Menschen von den politischen,  wirtschaftlichen und militärischen Konsequenzen der Lüge abzuschirmen.  Deshalb ist es von lebenswichtiger Bedeutung für den Staat, seine  gesamte Macht für die Unterdrückung abweichender Meinungen einzusetzen.  Die Wahrheit ist der Todfeind der Lüge, und daher ist die Wahrheit der  größte Feind des Staates." (Zitat Josef Göbbels)






> ”Ich habe unzählige Richterinnen und Richter, Staatsanwältinnen und Staatsanwälte erleben müssen, die man schlicht kriminell nennen kann.
> 
> Ich … habe … ebenso unglaubliche wie unzählige, vom System organisierte Rechtsbrüche und Rechtsbeugungen erlebt, gegen die nicht anzukommen war/ist, weil sie systemkonform sind.
> 
> Wenn ich an meinen Beruf zurückdenke (ich bin im Ruhestand), dann überkommt mich ein tiefer Ekel vor ‘meinesgleichen’.” Frank Fasel, ehemaliger Richter am LG Stuttgart, Süddeutsche Zeitung, 2. April 2008.


----------



## highspeedpingu (7. April 2016)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühren: Erste Haft für Nichtzahlerin verhängt*

Aber mal ganz einfach gefragt. Wenn das so widerrechtlich und sogar Verfassungswidrig ist, warum hat das noch niemand abgeschafft... bzw. warum kann man dann immer wieder Leute bestrafen?


----------



## aloha84 (7. April 2016)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühren: Erste Haft für Nichtzahlerin verhängt*



highspeedpingu schrieb:


> Aber mal ganz einfach gefragt. Wenn das so widerrechtlich und sogar Verfassungswidrig ist, warum hat das noch niemand abgeschafft... bzw. warum kann man dann immer wieder Leute bestrafen?



Ist doch ganz einfach, das liegt daran dass die Angestellten (wir!) der Bundesrepublik Deutschland GmbH versklavte Zombies der US-Machenschaften sind.
Wir werden alle ferngesteuert durch mikrochips die durch chemtrails über unsere Köpfe gestreut werden, alles mit dem Ziel uns unter Kontrolle zu halten.
Uns wenn wir uns irgendwann erheben, um gegen die US-Diktatur zu Felde zu ziehen, legen die einfach nur den Schalter um --> und das wars!
Die einzigen die diese Verschwörung erkannt haben sind die Reichsbürger, und die tun auch endlich was......zahlen keine Steuern, keine GEZ, stellen sich selber eine Fahrerlaubnis aus und kämpfen für Dich!


----------



## highspeedpingu (7. April 2016)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühren: Erste Haft für Nichtzahlerin verhängt*



> Wir werden alle ferngesteuert durch mikrochips die durch chemtrails über  unsere Köpfe gestreut werden, alles mit dem Ziel uns unter Kontrolle zu  halten.
> Uns wenn wir uns irgendwann erheben, um gegen die US-Diktatur zu Felde  zu ziehen, legen die einfach nur den Schalter um --> und das wars!
> Die einzigen die diese Verschwörung erkannt haben sind die Reichsbürger,  und die tun auch endlich was......zahlen keine Steuern, keine GEZ,  stellen sich selber eine Fahrerlaubnis aus und kämpfen für Dich!



Hä ???


----------



## -Metallica- (7. April 2016)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühren: Erste Haft für Nichtzahlerin verhängt*

@aloha84,

Du solltest weniger TV Moviez  schauen


----------



## Captn (7. April 2016)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühren: Erste Haft für Nichtzahlerin verhängt*

Ihr wisst schon, dass das Sarkasmus ist?


----------



## -Metallica- (7. April 2016)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühren: Erste Haft für Nichtzahlerin verhängt*



CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Ihr wisst schon, dass das Sarkasmus ist?



Ist dir denn der "Smiley" nicht aufgefallen ?


----------



## Captn (7. April 2016)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühren: Erste Haft für Nichtzahlerin verhängt*



-Metallica- schrieb:


> Ist dir denn der "Smiley" nicht aufgefallen ?


Man weiß ja nie . Heutzutage hat sich diesbezüglich ja eine richtige Resistenz etabliert .


----------



## -Metallica- (7. April 2016)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühren: Erste Haft für Nichtzahlerin verhängt*

Denk immer drann @Captain Stuhlgang, "Eine von selbstbewusstsein Strotzende Resistenz, ist immer gut,.....solange man Recht behält"


----------



## Andregee (7. April 2016)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühren: Erste Haft für Nichtzahlerin verhängt*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ich hab mich wirklich bemüht aber Bildung kann ich da bis auf ganz wenige Ausnahmen (ZDFneo oder sowas die aber auch nur eine Hitlerdoku nach den anderen zeigen) nicht finden.
> Ich sehe Ärzteklinikschleimfilme die vom Musikantenstadl unterbrochen werden, Polittalkshows die immer da einlenken wo Fragen unangenehm werden könnten, Nachrichten die immer die gleichen Mainstreamthemen aufwärmen und unreflektiert vorkauen.
> 
> Das beste was aktuell noch zu sehen ist im ÖR ist "extra3". Wie da so schön gesagt wurde: Wenn sie Kritik hören wollen schauen sie extra3, wenn sie das nicht wollen gehen sie zur Bundeskanzlerin.


Du siehst ganz schön viel für die 2 Stunden im Monat [emoji12] [emoji23]


----------



## JePe (7. April 2016)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühren: Erste Haft für Nichtzahlerin verhängt*



aloha84 schrieb:


> Die einzigen die diese Verschwörung erkannt haben sind die Reichsbürger(...)



Und das wirklich Schlimme ist - es werden mehr. Vor solchen verwirrten, nach Manipulation und Fuehrung Duerstenden graust es mich sehr viel mehr als vor ein paar Fluechtlingen.


----------



## DaXXes (8. April 2016)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühren: Erste Haft für Nichtzahlerin verhängt*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Sky habe ich nicht und mir fällt es am WE am ehesten in den III. Programmen auf. Ist halt meine subjektive Meinung dazu. Was die Werbung angeht da übertreiben mittlerweile und in einem Film als Rieseneinblendung hat so etwas nix zu suchen. Gefühlt kommt einem ja schon eine Folge einer Serie als abendfüllender Spielfilm vor.


Die 3. Programme berichten dann aber hauptsächlich über die 3. Liga oder Regionalliga und die interessiert weder Sky noch die ARD-Sportschau, weil diese "niederklassigeren" Ligen eben nur ein regionales Interesse haben. Insofern halte ich das schon für berechtigt.

Was ich vermisse, sind mehr Ratgeber-Sendungen. Warum wurden solche Sendereihen wie "Der 7. Sinn" oder der "ARD Ratgeber Verkehr" abgesetzt? Tier- und Naturdokumentationen sind nach meinem Empfinden auch deutlich weniger geworden. Aber gerade das sind ja Bereiche, wo man sich von privaten Sendern absetzen kann! Die 175. Quizshow brauche ich da nicht - und die ganzen Krimi- und Ballersendungen auch nicht. Falls mit Jugendlichen eine Straftat passiert, hängt sich die Politik immer gleich an den "Killerspielen" auf. Dass in solchen "Killerfilmen" wie im Tatort oder Notruf Hafenkante oder wasweißich auch -zig Leute über den Haufen geschossen werden, interessiert da nicht


----------



## Oberst Klink (9. April 2016)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühren: Erste Haft für Nichtzahlerin verhängt*



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Sowas kann da aber auch passieren.
> 
> Ist die GEZ überhaupt Verfassungskonform ? Wenn nein müsste man mal vor das Verfassungsgericht gehen.



Verfassungskonform schon, was aber noch lange nicht bedeutet, dass es anständig, gerecht oder angemessen ist. Eher das Gegenteil dürfte der Fall sein.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ohne öffentlich rechtliche Sender  hätten wir in Deutschland keine unabhängigen und damit freien Medien  mehr. Sender wie der Deutschlandfunk (dlf) sind eine der letzen Quellen  für einigermaßen ausgewogene Nachrichten. Würden öffentlich rechtliche  Sender über Steuern bezahlt, wäre die Einflussnahme durch die Politik  noch größer als heute. Die GEZ setzt nur ihren Auftrag um. All jene, die  sie als Krake oder ähnliches bezeichen, haben in den letzten Jahren nur  versucht, die Zeche zu prellen und regen sich auf, dass sie jetzt dafür  zu Rechenschaft gezogen werden.
> 
> Was öffentlich diskutiert werden sollte, sind Inhalt und Umfang der  Berichterstattung, wie Laudian sehr gut zusammenstellte.  Warum werden  Millionen für die Übertragung sportlicher Großveranstaltung  verschwendet? Früher war das alles mit im Sendeumfang, heute sind  Menschen problemlos bereit, höhere monatliche Gebühren nur für einen  Fussballsender zu bezahlen.
> 
> ...



ÖR ausgewogen und neutral? Schwachsinn! Das ist reinste Propaganda, wenn auch subtiler als in anderen Ländern.


----------



## Cosmas (10. April 2016)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühren: Erste Haft für Nichtzahlerin verhängt*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Verfassungskonform schon, was aber noch lange nicht bedeutet, dass es anständig, gerecht oder angemessen ist. .



Wenn wir eine Verfassung hätten...grob gesagt haben wir ja eine, nur is die schon etwas älter und ich kann da nicht wirklich erkennen, wie das mit der konform gehen sollte...hier trifft es eher den terminus "Systemkonform" was mich direkt wieder zu meinen aufgeführten Zitaten des Richters bringt...



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Eher das Gegenteil dürfte der Fall sein



Aber sowas von...




Oberst Klink schrieb:


> ÖR ausgewogen und neutral? Schwachsinn! Das ist reinste Propaganda, wenn auch subtiler als in anderen Ländern.



Ganz genau so ist es, wie auch mein Göbbels-Zitat nahelegt...obwohl subtil inzwischen auch ...relativ...ist. 

Einige Sender und Sendungen machen aus ihrer Propaganda-Hammer-methodik schon kein geheimnis mehr, sondern prügeln einfach nur noch mit wilden behauptungen und diffamierungen, sowie eindeutig falschen dingen um sich.
Ausserdem haben es ja einige nun aus deren kreisen offen zugegeben, das sie von der Politik die Vorgaben für die Inhalte bekommen...frei..unabhängig, ausgewogen...wer sowas vom ÖR behauptet...der hält Salz im Kaffee auch für Zucker...und GEZ verweigerer für "Zechpreller" die für eine Zeche zahlen sollen, obwohl sie die nie bestellt oder auch konsumiert haben...

Aber wenn man sich gewisse Intendanten so anhört, ist das gemeine Publikum ja eh viel zu blöde, um iwas zu kapieren und die meisten Beschwerden, werden eh ignoriert oder mit satzbausteinen und Phrasen abgeschmettert...

die wenigen Ausnahmen, in denen man zumindest ein wenig wahrheit und fakten serviert bekommmt, dienen doch nur als Alibi und als "Grund" für GEZstapo Mafiaschutzgelderpresser-beführworter..."es ist ja schliesslich nicht alles schlecht"...


----------



## JePe (11. April 2016)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühren: Erste Haft für Nichtzahlerin verhängt*



Cosmas schrieb:


> (...)was mich direkt wieder zu meinen aufgeführten Zitaten des Richters bringt...



Gibt es fuer diese Zitate einen Quellennachweis? Denn wie sehr ich mich auch anstrenge, ich finde immer nur Blogs oder Forenbeitraege, die am Ende auf einen Leserbrief aus dem Jahr 2008 verweisen, in dem jemand _behauptet_, ebendieser Richter zu sein. Long story short: ich muss es, mal wieder, einfach glauben. Tue ich aber nicht.


----------



## koffeinjunkie (17. April 2016)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühren: Erste Haft für Nichtzahlerin verhängt*

Ob wir das erleben werden das diese Steuer mal abgeschafft wird...


----------



## Captn (20. April 2016)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühren: Erste Haft für Nichtzahlerin verhängt*



koffeinjunkie schrieb:


> Ob wir das erleben werden das diese Steuer mal abgeschafft wird...


Sicher nicht. Wer verzichtet schon freiwillig auf seine üppige Rente/Pension?


----------



## Kaaruzo (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühren: Erste Haft für Nichtzahlerin verhängt*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Die Verklagte hat das Geld, *sie ist eine Zechprellerin * und wird als solche bestraft.



Interessant. Zechprellerei ist, wenn man bei einem Wirt etwas bestellt und dann nicht bezahlt. Hier ist ja der Knackpunkt. Sie hat die Dienstleistung ja gerade *nicht* bestellt und (nach ihrer eigenen Auskunft) auch nicht in Anspruch genommen.

Wie würdest du es finden, wenn man dich für nicht bestellte Dienstleistung in Regress nehmen würde?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühren: Erste Haft für Nichtzahlerin verhängt*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Sie hat die Dienstleistung ja gerade *nicht* bestellt und (nach ihrer eigenen Auskunft) auch nicht in Anspruch genommen.


Sie hat sich Geräte gekauft, mit denen Sie die Dienstleitungen nutzen kann. Es geht nicht darum, ob und wieviel man es nutzt, es geht um das Gerät. Das hat sie, dann muss sie bezahlen. Was ist daran so schwer zu verstehen? 



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wie würdest du es finden, wenn man dich für nicht bestellte Dienstleistung in Regress nehmen würde?


Ich kenne nur Menschen, die die öffentlichrechtlichen natürlich nutzen und stolz darauf sind, nicht zu bezahlen. Das ist genau wie schwarzfahren und es wird zurecht bestraft. Wer eine gerichtlich festgesetzte Strafe nicht bezahlt, geht ins Gefängnis. Ist ganz einfach und nennt sich Rechtsstaat. Schaut man sich aber z.B. das AfD Programm an, haben anscheint viele Bürger dieses Prinzip nicht verstanden.


----------



## Kaaruzo (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühren: Erste Haft für Nichtzahlerin verhängt*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Sie hat sich Geräte gekauft, mit denen Sie die Dienstleitungen nutzen kann.



Man sollte den Artikel schon lesen, bevor man Unsinn schreibt.



			
				PCGH schrieb:
			
		

> Nach eigenen Angaben hat sie weder Fernsehgerät noch Radio





interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es geht nicht darum, ob und wieviel man es nutzt, es geht um das Gerät. Das hat sie, dann muss sie bezahlen. Was ist daran so schwer zu verstehen?



A) Das dein Vergleich mit der "Zechprellerei" nicht stimmt.

B) Ich habe auch das "Gerät" um Kinder zu zeugen. Kann ich jetzt auch Kindergeld beantragen ohne Kinder zu haben?



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ich kenne nur Menschen, die die öffentlichrechtlichen natürlich nutzen und stolz darauf sind, nicht zu bezahlen. Das ist genau wie schwarzfahren und es wird zurecht bestraft. Wer eine gerichtlich festgesetzte Strafe nicht bezahlt, geht ins Gefängnis. Ist ganz einfach und nennt sich Rechtsstaat.



Wie gesagt, ich würde dir empfehlen, erstmal den Artikel zu lesen, bevor man Sachen schreibt, die inhaltlich falsch sind.

Und für nicht bestellte Dienstleistungen ins Gefängnis zu gehen, ist schon ein arg krudes Rechtsverständnis. 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Schaut man sich aber z.B. das AfD Programm an, haben anscheint viele Bürger dieses Prinzip nicht verstanden.



Mal abgesehen davon, dass das Offtopic ist, ist es natürlich (wie so oft bei deinen Beiträge) schlicht falsch.

Aber ich habe hier in Hamburg gestern schön gesehen, wer sich nicht an den Rechtsstaat hält. Und das waren definitiv nicht AfD-Anhänger. Die mussten ja auch heute wieder arbeiten, im Gegensatz zu den Subjekten von gestern abend.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühren: Erste Haft für Nichtzahlerin verhängt*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> ...Und für nicht bestellte Dienstleistungen ins Gefängnis zu gehen, ist schon ein arg krudes Rechtsverständnis. ...


Liest und verstehst Du Texte? Es geht um eine nicht bezahlte Strafe, die vom Gericht festgesetzt wurde. Wie kann man diese Art von Selbstjustiz gut heißen?

_Was sagt sie: "__Informationen beschafft sie sich aus dem Internet"_
Damit nutzt Sie das Angebot der öffentlich rechtlichen und das beinhaltet die Gebühren.  Das ist juristisch abgesichert.

_"Das Bundesverwaltungsgericht hat in letzter Instanz Mitte März entschieden, dass die Gebühren rechtmäßig sind."_


----------



## Kaaruzo (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühren: Erste Haft für Nichtzahlerin verhängt*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Liest und verstehst Du Texte? Es geht um eine nicht bezahlte Strafe, die vom Gericht festgesetzt wurde. Wie kann man diese Art von Selbstjustiz gut heißen?



Haha, das nennt man dann wohl Realsatire. Erst liest du den Artikel nicht und dann wirst du mir vor, ich hätte ihn nicht gelesen? 

Und die Grundlage für diese Strafe, ist nunmal eine Dienstleistung die weder bestellt noch in Anspruch genommen wurde.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> _"Das Bundesverwaltungsgericht hat in letzter Instanz Mitte März entschieden, dass die Gebühren rechtmäßig sind."_



Selbst der Autor des Artikels hat das richtige Fazit erkannt:



			
				Tagesspiegel schrieb:
			
		

> Doch die Hoffnung bleibt, dass sich das oberste deutsche Gericht doch noch die Frage stellt, ob der Zwang zur Zahlung der Gebühr mit dem Postulat des *mündigen Bürgers* zusammengeht.



Aber manche sind offensichtlich lieber Untertan, als mündiger Bürger.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühren: Erste Haft für Nichtzahlerin verhängt*

Und nochmal: Soll ich es groß schreiben. Wie kommt man ins Internet? Mit Geräten:
Was sagt sie: _"__Informationen beschafft sie sich aus dem Internet"_
Damit nutzt Sie das Angebot der öffentlich rechtlichen und das beinhaltet die Gebühren.  
Das ist juristisch abgesichert. 

Wo ist jetzt Dein Problem? Eine Gebührenprellerin wird in Erzwingungshaft genommen.
Das ist üblich bei säumigen Schuldnern, die keinen Offenbarungseid leisten.


----------



## Kaaruzo (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühren: Erste Haft für Nichtzahlerin verhängt*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Und nochmal: Soll ich es groß schreiben. Wie kommt man ins Internet? Mit Geräten:
> Was sagt sie: _"__Informationen beschafft sie sich aus dem Internet"_
> *Damit nutzt Sie das Angebot der öffentlich rechtlichen und das beinhaltet die Gebühren.  *
> Das ist juristisch abgesichert.
> ...



Ach du weißt, dass sie das Angebot nutzt, obwohl sie selbst sagt, sie tut es nicht? Interessant. 

Wusste gar nicht, dass manche User hier Hellseher sind.


----------



## Captn (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühren: Erste Haft für Nichtzahlerin verhängt*

Wenn ich es richtig im Kopf habe, muss man nochmal extra draufzahlen, wenn man sich das ganze im Netz ansehen will. Soll heißen: Man bezahlt zwar die Gebühren - angenommen man besitzt lediglich ein internetfähiges Gerät - müsste aber zweimal zahlen, um das "Angebot" letztendlich wahrzunehmen.
Berichtigt mich, wenn ich falsch liege.

Dass die gute Frau für eine nicht erfolgte Strafzahlung inhaftiert wurde, ist zwar legitim. Wie die Strafe aber erst zustande kam, erachte ich als eine Frechheit.


----------



## Kaaruzo (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühren: Erste Haft für Nichtzahlerin verhängt*



CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Wenn ich es richtig im Kopf habe, muss man nochmal extra draufzahlen, wenn man sich das ganze im Netz ansehen will. Soll heißen: Man bezahlt zwar die Gebühren - angenommen man besitzt lediglich ein internetfähiges Gerät - müsste aber zweimal zahlen, um das "Angebot" letztendlich wahrzunehmen.
> Berichtigt mich, wenn ich falsch liege.
> 
> Dass die gute Frau für eine nicht erfolgte Strafzahlung inhaftiert wurde, ist zwar legitim. Wie die Strafe aber erst zustande kam, erachte ich als eine Frechheit.



Den letzten Satz kann ich nur zustimmen. Die Inhaftierung ist rechtlich korrekt. Nur die Grundlage dafür, spottet jeder Beschreibung.


----------



## -Freeman- (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühren: Erste Haft für Nichtzahlerin verhängt*

Es ist immer wieder beachtenswert zu beobachten, das es Menschen gibt, die diesen völligen Irrsinn "Rundfunkgebühr" - Befürworten und auch noch verteidigen.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühren: Erste Haft für Nichtzahlerin verhängt*

Die Idee dahinter finde ich gut.  Nicht aber die Höhe der Gebühr und den teilweise verschwenderischen Umgang mit den Geldern.

So oder so gilt aber für mich: Es ist nunmal so gesetzlich geregelt und nur weil man damit nicht eingestanden ist, kann man sich der Zahlung nicht einfach entziehen.

Andere Möglichkeiten wie klagen, demonstrieren, boykottieren, andere Parteien wählen stehen jedem offen, aber wer meint seinen Dickkopf durchsetzen zu müssen, muss auch ggfs die Konsequenzen tragen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühren: Erste Haft für Nichtzahlerin verhängt*



Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> Die Idee dahinter finde ich gut.  Nicht aber die Höhe der Gebühr und den teilweise verschwenderischen Umgang mit den Geldern.
> 
> So oder so gilt aber für mich: Es ist nunmal so gesetzlich geregelt und nur weil man damit nicht eingestanden ist, kann man sich der Zahlung nicht einfach entziehen.
> 
> Andere Möglichkeiten wie klagen, demonstrieren, boykottieren, andere Parteien wählen stehen jedem offen, aber wer meint seinen Dickkopf durchsetzen zu müssen, muss auch ggfs die Konsequenzen tragen.



Ich möcht hinzufügen (außer Höhe der Gebühr und der Umgang damit), die Art der Berichterstattung.

Das mehr als die Hälfte der Deutschen, die Medien für gelenkt hält, kommt nicht von ungefähr. 

Studie: Deutsche halten Nachrichtenmedien fur gelenkt | ZEIT ONLINE


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühren: Erste Haft für Nichtzahlerin verhängt*



-Freeman- schrieb:


> Es ist immer wieder beachtenswert zu beobachten, das es Menschen gibt, die diesen völligen Irrsinn "Rundfunkgebühr" - Befürworten und auch noch verteidigen.


Der öffentlich rechtliche Rundfunk ist Gold wert. Stell Dir vor, es gäbe ihn nicht mehr und nur noch von die private Grütze.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Das mehr als die Hälfte der Deutschen, die Medien für gelenkt hält, kommt nicht von ungefähr.


Und die denkende Minderheit hält die Mehrheit für nicht in Lage, Informationen zu verstehen, zu werten und zuinterpretieren.


----------



## Kaaruzo (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühren: Erste Haft für Nichtzahlerin verhängt*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Der öffentlich rechtliche Rundfunk ist Gold wert.



Angesichts der Tatsache, dass wir den teuersten gebührenfinanzierten Rundfunk der Welt haben, stimmt die Aussage sogar 

Nur halt nicht in dem Kontext, den du unterstellst.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Stell Dir vor, es gäbe ihn nicht mehr und nur noch von die private Grütze.



Stimmt. Sender wie NTV oder N24 sind ja total unseriös und reichen nachweislich nicht, um den Bürger zu informieren. 

Es brauch da ein dutzend überflüssiger Drittsender, die kaum einer guckt und nur noch kosten  



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Und die denkende Minderheit hält die Mehrheit für nicht in Lage, Informationen zu verstehen, zu werten und zuinterpretieren.





Und die denkene Mehrheit, hält die Minderheit für Leute, die einfach kritik- und kommentarlos alles schlucken, statt Sachen kritisch zu hinterfragen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 85610 (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühren: Erste Haft für Nichtzahlerin verhängt*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> ....Stimmt. Sender wie NTV oder N24 sind ja total unseriös und reichen nachweislich nicht, um den Bürger zu informieren.
> ....



Ein Zitat aus deinem vorherigen Link:

"Eine gesellschaftliche Kontrollfunktion im Sinne einer vierten Gewalt wird der Erhebung zufolge am ehesten Wochenzeitungen und Nachrichtenmagazinen, öffentlich-rechtlichem Fernsehen und Tageszeitungen zugestanden. "

Aber sich von RTL und Springer informieren zu lassen reicht dir ja scheinbar. Wie sagten Die Ärzte so schön, Zitat:

"Lass die Leute reden und lächle einfach mild
Die meisten Leute haben ihre Bildung aus der Bild
Und die besteht nun mal, wer wüsste das nicht
Aus Angst, Hass, Titten und dem Wetterbericht"


----------



## Kaaruzo (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühren: Erste Haft für Nichtzahlerin verhängt*



Mac_Leichlingen schrieb:


> Ein Zitat aus deinem vorherigen Link:
> 
> "Eine gesellschaftliche Kontrollfunktion im Sinne einer vierten Gewalt wird der Erhebung zufolge am ehesten Wochenzeitungen und Nachrichtenmagazinen, öffentlich-rechtlichem Fernsehen und Tageszeitungen zugestanden. "
> 
> ...



Wie man von N24 und NTV auf die Bild kommt, bleibt wohl dein Geheiminis. 

Das diese zwei Sender ihre Berichterstattung hauptsächlich aus „Angst, Hass, Titten und dem Wetterbericht“ beziehen, vermag ich nicht zu erkennen, aber vielleicht hast du ja ein konkretes Beispiel, um das zu belegen.


----------



## Körschgen (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühren: Erste Haft für Nichtzahlerin verhängt*

Schon klar...wer sich gegen die Rundfunkgebühr ausspricht ist zwangsweise Bildleser und glotzt nur RTL.
Danke für diese geistreichen Kommentare unserer Vertreter des Bildungsbürgertums...

Und nur weil man Dkultur hört heißt das nicht das man sich elitär schimpfen darf (da wird auch  Fußball kommentiert, nervt mich jedes mal)

Aber was soll man sagen...deutscher könntet ihr ja gar nicht reagieren...
Und wieso man die Unmengen an Verschwendung und Stumpfsinn mit der geringen Anzahl wertvoller Formate verteidigt verstehe ich auch nicht.

Ah doch Moment...ohne die Anstalt zu schauen(zweifellos eine der wenigen Perlen im deutschen TV) wüsstet ihr ja sonst nicht was ihr besser wisst als der gemeine FreeTV Pöbel...


Also ich persönlich komme bestens ganz ohne Tv klar.

Ich habe das Internet und gewisse Zeitungen die mir alles wichtige geben.
Da zahle ich schon für...
Genauso wie für die Unterhaltung und Kultur die ich mir aussuche...


Niemand will die Sendung mit der Maus abschaffen!!! Aber die Unsummen für überflüssigen Mist, überzogene Gehälter und dss möglichst unbeschwerte Rentenleben der Gebührenbroadcaster sind eine absolute Frechheit...


----------



## Kaaruzo (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühren: Erste Haft für Nichtzahlerin verhängt*



Old-Knitterhemd schrieb:


> Aber was soll man sagen...deutscher könntet ihr ja gar nicht reagieren...



Schöner kann man das Verhalten nicht zusammenfassen.

Chapeau für den Beitrag von dir


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühren: Erste Haft für Nichtzahlerin verhängt*



Old-Knitterhemd schrieb:


> Schon klar...wer sich gegen die Rundfunkgebühr ausspricht ist zwangsweise Bildleser und glotzt nur RTL.
> Danke für diese geistreichen Kommentare unserer Vertreter des Bildungsbürgertums....


Die Frage ist doch, was bleibt, wenn die öffenlich rechtlichen Sender verloren gehen? Die Zeitungen, Radio- und Fernsehsender sind in den Händen weniger. Zu meiner Kindheit gab es eine hart konkurrierende Presse, heute wurde vieles konzentriert in die Hände weniger. Der Vorwurf der manipulierenden Presse stimmt doch für genau diese privaten Großunternehmen. Natürlich gibt es heute viele gute Zeitungen, aber wie lange noch?

Die öffentlich rechtlichen Anstalten (ÖRA) sind mehr, als nur unabhängige Medien, sie fördern die Kultur etc. Die Kosten dafür halte ich für sehr gering. Natürlich ist es am wirtschaftlich unteren Ende bitter, wenn am Ende des Monats kein Geld für Essen im Haushalt ist, stattdessen aber GEZ-Gebühren bezahlt werden müssen. Die Probleme liegen aber an anderer Stelle und nicht an GEZ-Gebühren. Weiter bin ich auch für eine sinnvolle Reduzierung des Umfanges der ÖRA  und z.B. für den Entfall von teuren Sportrechten oder teuren Quasi-Kinofilm Produktionen, denkt man an Tatort etc. Ebenso muss der CDU-Einfluss auf das ZDF gebrochen werden. Das schafft aber ein Gericht mit einem Urteil.

Dinge wie den Deutschlandfunk, die lokalen Sender und ein gutes Korrespendentennetz will ich nicht missen.



Old-Knitterhemd schrieb:


> ....Aber was soll man sagen...deutscher könntet ihr ja gar nicht reagieren...


Ja,  und ich stehe dazu, dass mir die hier im Land gebotene Kultur und deren  Subvention wichtig ist. Mit TTIP würde das alles verschwinden, weil  jedes billige Musical gegen Subventionierte Opern- und Theaterhauser  klagen würde. Die ÖRA bieten einen MIndeststandard, der mir wichtig ist.  Andere haben keinen Zugang zur Kultur und halten es für überflüssig.  Aber müssen wir uns immer am unteren Ende orientieren und darf die  Mitte der Gesellschaft nicht langsam mal "Stopp" sagen?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 85610 (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühren: Erste Haft für Nichtzahlerin verhängt*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wie man von N24 und NTV auf die Bild kommt, bleibt wohl dein Geheiminis. ....



Wem N24 und N-TV gehört kannst du sicher ganz einfach selber herausfinden.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühren: Erste Haft für Nichtzahlerin verhängt*



Mac_Leichlingen schrieb:


> Wem N24 und N-TV gehört kannst du sicher ganz einfach selber herausfinden.


Natürlich einer völlig unabhängig aufgestellten Organisation, deren einzige Intention die unabhängige Berichterstattung ist, oder?
Ist es nicht in jeder Diktaur der erste Weg, sich die Medien gehörig zu machen? Die ÖRA sind es bei uns und das ist verfassungsmäßig
garantiert. Das ist mir lieber, als eine handvoll Medienmodule wie Springer, Kirch und Bertelsmann, oder wer heute gerade am Drücker
ist.


----------



## Kaaruzo (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühren: Erste Haft für Nichtzahlerin verhängt*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Die Frage ist doch, was bleibt, wenn die öffenlich rechtlichen Sender verloren gehen?



Wenn ich das richtig verstehe, fordert hier niemand die völlige Streichung des ÖR, sondern die Vereinfachung.

Ich wäre für einen Fernsehsender, einen Rundfunksender und einen Internetauftritt. Der ist dann jeweils deutschlandweit für alle Verfügbar. Da besteht massives Einsparpotenzial.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Die Zeitungen, Radio- und Fernsehsender sind in den Händen weniger.



Eine Situation die bereits herrscht. Da unterscheiden wir uns kaum von anderen westlichen Ländern. 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Zu meiner Kindheit gab es eine hart konkurrierende Presse, heute wurde vieles konzentriert in die Hände weniger. Der Vorwurf der manipulierenden Presse stimmt doch für genau diese privaten Großunternehmen. Natürlich gibt es heute viele gute Zeitungen, aber wie lange noch?



Für die ÖRR doch auch. Ich kann mich an einen recht aktuellen Fall erinnern, wo Politiker erfolgreich von einer Sendeanstalt gefordert haben, dass eine Person einer missliebigen Partei nicht eingeladen wird.

Das fördert nicht gerade das Bild eines objektiven, freien ÖRR.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Die öffentlich rechtlichen Anstalten (ÖRA) sind mehr, als nur unabhängige Medien, sie fördern die Kultur etc.



Tatort, Schlagersendung und irgendwelche Rosamunde Pilcherfilme? Sehr gehaltvoll. 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Die Kosten dafür halte ich für sehr gering.




Angesichts der Tatsache, dass wir den teuersten ÖRR der Welt haben, halte ich die Aussage für inhaltlich falsch. Zumal wir nicht Ansatzweise das Niveau eines BBC haben.

Da stehen Kosten und Leistung mMn in keinem Verhältnis. 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Natürlich ist es am wirtschaftlich unteren Ende bitter, wenn am Ende des Monats kein Geld für Essen im Haushalt ist, stattdessen aber GEZ-Gebühren bezahlt werden müssen. Die Probleme liegen aber an anderer Stelle und nicht an GEZ-Gebühren. Weiter bin ich auch für eine sinnvolle Reduzierung des Umfanges der ÖRA  und z.B. für den Entfall von teuren Sportrechten oder teuren Quasi-Kinofilm Produktionen, denkt man an Tatort etc. Ebenso muss der CDU-Einfluss auf das ZDF gebrochen werden. Das schafft aber ein Gericht mit einem Urteil.



Auch der SPD-Einfluss. Und welche Gerichte sollen das sein? Die Richter die selbst das Parteibuch haben? Die bekommen doch vom Gesetzgeber (der ja meist von einer SPD oder CDU oder einer gemeinsam geführten Regierung) gar nicht die Gesetze dafür. Warum wohl?

Man schneidet sich nicht ins eigene Fleisch.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Dinge wie den Deutschlandfunk, die lokalen Sender und ein gutes Korrespendentennetz will ich nicht missen.



Den Deutschlandfunk als einzigen Sender Deutschlandweit wäre ja eine Grundlage über die man diskutieren kann. 

Ich sehe keinen Grund, warum wir mehr als einen Fernsehsender, einen Radiosender und einen Internetauftritt brauchen. Damit kann der Auftrag erfüllt werden.



Mac_Leichlingen schrieb:


> Wem N24 und N-TV gehört kannst du sicher ganz einfach selber herausfinden.



Ach weil N24 dem Springerkonzern gehört, muss das Niveau im Umkehrschluss dasselbe wie bei der Bild sein?

Weil NTV zur RTL Group gehört, muss das das Niveau im Umkehrschluss dasselbe wie bei der RTL II sein?

Hast du dafür auch irgendwelche Beweise, oder ist das dein Bauchgefühl?


----------



## Körschgen (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühren: Erste Haft für Nichtzahlerin verhängt*

Dir ist schon klar das es auch Kultur neben den ÖR gibt?

Mal ganz davon abgesehen kritisiere ich in keinster Weise das staatlich unterstützte Kulturwesen.
Ich kritisiere das Finazierungsmodell und den Umgang mit dem eingenommenen Geld.

Mich regt dabei in erster Linie auf, dass es hier so dargestellt wird als gäbe es keine andere Möglichkeit/Quelle für Kultur...

Fakt ist aber das so mancher mit 17€ für 5 Tage essen hat...

Wir sind uns doch auch alle einig dass Kultur wünscheswert und wichtig ist, aber das derzeitige Modell der ÖR antiquiert und verschwenderisch ist.

Ich finde es eher traurig das bestimmte Kulturformen scheinbar künstlich am Leben gehalten werden...

Wie zum Beispiel Fernsehen...

Zur Berichterstattung geeignet(in gewissem Rahmen) sonst allerdings längst überholt.

Um ehrlich zu sein...die einzigen die ich kenne die wirklich Tv schauen sind meine Eltern.
Und natürlich die die schon Mittags davor sitzen...die gucken aber keine ÖR...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühren: Erste Haft für Nichtzahlerin verhängt*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> ...Angesichts der Tatsache, dass wir den teuersten ÖRR der Welt haben, halte ich die Aussage für inhaltlich falsch. ...


Die eine abonierte Tageszeitung kostet mich mehr, als die GEZ-Gebühren, die eine abonierte Wissenschaftszeitung ca. die Häfte der GEZ-Gebühren und die eine Computerzeitung knapp ein Drittel. Was bietet mir mehr?



Old-Knitterhemd schrieb:


> Dir ist schon klar das es auch Kultur neben den ÖR gibt?...


Natürlich, aber ich habe hier den NDR vor der Tür und nutze deren Angebot reichlich. Und wie Du sagst, über den notwendigen Umfang diskutiere ich gerne, aber eine ersatzlose Streichung wäre indiskutabel.


----------



## Kaaruzo (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühren: Erste Haft für Nichtzahlerin verhängt*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Die eine abonierte Tageszeitung kostet mich mehr, als die GEZ-Gebühren, die eine abonierte Wissenschaftszeitung ca. die Häfte der GEZ-Gebühren und die eine Computerzeitung knapp ein Drittel. Was bietet mir mehr?



Der kleine, aber feine Unterschied. Die Wahl treffe ich selbst, ob mir das Angebot zusagt oder nicht. Wenn mir das Angebot nicht zusagt, dann aboniere ich halt nicht. 

Diese Wahl wird mir beim ÖRR abgenommen. 

Und Höhe der Abgabe sowie Umgang mit den Geldern fördern nicht gerade das Vertrauen der Bürger. Wenn man das auf ein notwendiges Minimum zusammenstreicht (und das heißt für mich ein TV-Sender, ein-Radio-Sender, ein Internetauftritt, keine teurere Produktionen und Fussballrechte), wäre das alles kein Thema.

Zumal die nächste Erhöhung (iwas bei 19 € im Monat) ja bereits diskutiert wird. Angesichts der Tatsache, dass nur noch ca. 40% (wenn ich die Zahl richtig im Kopf habe) des Budgets für das Programm draufgehen, halte ich das für bedenklich.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 85610 (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühren: Erste Haft für Nichtzahlerin verhängt*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> ...
> Ach weil N24 dem Springerkonzern gehört, muss das Niveau im Umkehrschluss dasselbe wie bei der Bild sein?
> 
> Weil NTV zur RTL Group gehört, muss das das Niveau im Umkehrschluss dasselbe wie bei der RTL II sein?...



Ich rede nicht vom Niveau, sondern von den vertretenen Interessen. Wenn man bei ÖR den Hinweis auf "gelenkte Medien" bringt und als Alternative die Springer und RTL anpreist, dann muss ich wirklich schmunzeln. Wenn man das dann auch noch ernst meint, dann wird es wirklich traurig. 

Das die ÖR reformiert und gestrafft werden müssen und das der Verschwendung von GEZ-Gebühren Einhalt geboten werden muss steht für die Meisten hier wohl außer Frage.


----------



## Kaaruzo (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühren: Erste Haft für Nichtzahlerin verhängt*



Mac_Leichlingen schrieb:


> Ich rede nicht vom Niveau, sondern von den vertretenen Interessen. Wenn man bei ÖR den Hinweis auf "gelenkte Medien" bringt und als Alternative die Springer und RTL anpreist, dann muss ich wirklich schmunzeln. Wenn man das dann auch noch ernst meint, dann wird es wirklich traurig.



Da das nie meine Kernaussage war, solltest du statt zu schmunzeln, lieber nochmal lesen. 

Wirklich traurig ist es, wenn man sowas noch erklären muss.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 85610 (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühren: Erste Haft für Nichtzahlerin verhängt*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ich möcht hinzufügen (außer Höhe der Gebühr und der Umgang damit), die Art der Berichterstattung.
> 
> Das mehr als die Hälfte der Deutschen, die Medien für gelenkt hält, kommt nicht von ungefähr.
> 
> Studie: Deutsche halten Nachrichtenmedien fur gelenkt | ZEIT ONLINE





Kaaruzo schrieb:


> ...Stimmt. Sender wie NTV oder N24 sind ja total unseriös und reichen nachweislich nicht, um den Bürger zu informieren. ....





Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Da das nie meine Kernaussage war, solltest du statt zu schmunzeln, lieber nochmal lesen.
> 
> Wirklich traurig ist es, wenn man sowas noch erklären muss.



Sorry, ich bin schwer von Begriff. Was war deine Kernaussage neben "gelenkten Medien" und "NTV und N24 reichen zur Information aus"?


----------



## Kaaruzo (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühren: Erste Haft für Nichtzahlerin verhängt*



Mac_Leichlingen schrieb:


> Sorry, ich bin schwer von Begriff. Was war deine Kernaussage neben "gelenkten Medien" und "NTV und N24 reichen zur Information aus"?



Wenn man meine Beiträge natürlich aus dem Zusammenhang reißt (woher kenne ich diese Vorgehensweise bloß xD) und nicht darauf achtet, wem ich wie geantworte habe, dann kommt mal wohl zu dem Schluß. 

Dann darf man sich aber nicht wundern, dass man tatsächlich schwer von Begriff ist.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 85610 (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühren: Erste Haft für Nichtzahlerin verhängt*

Ich schau halt zu wenig N-TV und N24


----------



## -Freeman- (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühren: Erste Haft für Nichtzahlerin verhängt*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Der öffentlich rechtliche Rundfunk ist Gold wert. Stell Dir vor, es gäbe ihn nicht mehr und nur noch von die private Grütze.



Es liegt doch an jedem selbst was er schauen möchte / nicht schauen möchte, nicht wahr ? Es gibt sehr viele Menschen die seit vielen Jahren kein TV schauen und diese Beflimmerung ablehnen, aus nachvollziehbaren gründen.
Alleine wenn man sich anschaut, was bei den ganzen Sendern für ein Schwachsinn läuft, so kommt man nicht umher sich die frage zu stellen, ob man sich dem Mist aussetzen will oder nicht.

(Ausgenommen gute Informative Dokus, die es wert sind, sich einmal anzuschauen.)

Bin übrigens sehr gespannt auf das Urteil des Bundesverfassungsgerichts wie viele Tausende andere Menschen auch.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühren: Erste Haft für Nichtzahlerin verhängt*

Ist halt irgendwie blöd das es keine richtige sinnvolle Umlage der Gebühren möglich ist und die Menschen eben auch nicht alle ehrlich sind. Generell müsste auch das was durch die Kanäle flimmert wenigstens Jährlich auf den Prüfstand


----------



## Kaaruzo (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühren: Erste Haft für Nichtzahlerin verhängt*



-Freeman- schrieb:


> Es liegt doch an jedem selbst was er schauen möchte / nicht schauen möchte, nicht wahr ? Es gibt sehr viele Menschen die seit vielen Jahren kein TV schauen und diese Beflimmerung ablehnen, aus nachvollziehbaren gründen.
> Alleine wenn man sich anschaut, was bei den ganzen Sendern für ein Schwachsinn läuft, so kommt man nicht umher sich die frage zu stellen, ob man sich dem Mist aussetzen will oder nicht.
> 
> (Ausgenommen gute Informative Dokus, die es wert sind, sich einmal anzuschauen.)
> ...



Ich bin da nicht sonderlich gespannt. Glaubt hier jemand ernsthaft, dass das Bverfg den Rundfunkbeitrag für Verfassungswidrig erklären wird? Höchstens Teile des Gesetzes, aber nicht das Gesetz als Ganzes. 

Wie gesagt, was zwingend überfällig ist, ist eine Kürzung auf das Minimum. Dann würde die Bereitschaft zu zahlen auch (vermutlich) wieder steigen. Aber einen bürokratischen Wasserkopf der immer größer und teurer wird,  sowas stößt auf Unmut.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühren: Erste Haft für Nichtzahlerin verhängt*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ach weil N24 dem Springerkonzern gehört, muss das Niveau im Umkehrschluss dasselbe wie bei der Bild sein?
> 
> Weil NTV zur RTL Group gehört, muss das das Niveau im Umkehrschluss dasselbe wie bei der RTL II sein?
> Hast du dafür auch irgendwelche Beweise, oder ist das dein Bauchgefühl?


Das die beiden Nachrichtensender nicht gerade die besten sind, ist eigentlich klar.
Das Niveau ist aber schon ein wenig höher als bei RTL 2.




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ich bin da nicht sonderlich gespannt. Glaubt hier jemand ernsthaft, dass das Bverfg den Rundfunkbeitrag für Verfassungswidrig erklären wird? Höchstens Teile des Gesetzes, aber nicht das Gesetz als Ganzes.
> 
> Wie gesagt, was zwingend überfällig ist, ist eine Kürzung auf das Minimum. Dann würde die Bereitschaft zu zahlen auch (vermutlich) wieder steigen. Aber einen bürokratischen Wasserkopf der immer größer und teurer wird,  sowas stößt auf Unmut.


Werden die Verfassungsrichter nicht ohnehin von dem Bundestag gewählt ?


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühren: Erste Haft für Nichtzahlerin verhängt*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> .
> .
> .
> Stimmt. Sender wie NTV oder N24 sind ja total unseriös und reichen nachweislich nicht, um den Bürger zu informieren.
> ...



Nein, die sind sehr gut. Und ich hoffe doch auch, dass jeder Journalist, der seinen Job ernst nimmt, unvoreingenommen recheriert/berichtet. Aber ist das immer im Interesse des Senders? Wenn negative Berichtserstattung über ein Unternehmen erfolgen soll, wenn dieser dort kräftig Werbung schaltet und man schnell finanziell abhängig sein kann?

Durch unabhängige Sender werden die privaten Nachrichtensender quasi schon gezwungen, zumindest keine Tatsachen zu verdrehen oder zu beschönigen.

Wäre das auch so, wenn es wirklich nur Privatfernsehen gäbe? 



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wenn ich das richtig verstehe, fordert hier niemand die völlige Streichung des ÖR, sondern die Vereinfachung.
> 
> Ich wäre für einen Fernsehsender, einen Rundfunksender und einen Internetauftritt. Der ist dann jeweils deutschlandweit für alle Verfügbar. Da besteht massives Einsparpotenzial.



Sehe ich auch so. Ard, ZDF, zig dritte Programme, KiKa (teilweise in meinen Augen pädagogisch völlig daneben, teilweise aber auch sehr gut), Phoenix, Arte(?). Würde man die überteuerten Eigenproduktionen, Serien, Shows, Fußball- und Formel1-Uebertragungen weglassen, bliebe genügend Sendezeit, um dem "Bildungsauftrag" nachzukommen. Bei Radiosendern genauso. Warum nicht dort nur den DLF und wenn  Jugendprogramme, warum diese dann nicht auch deutschlandweit ausstrahlen, statt einzelne Sender (NJoy, 1Live usw)



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Für die ÖRR doch auch. Ich kann mich an einen recht aktuellen Fall erinnern, wo Politiker erfolgreich von einer Sendeanstalt gefordert haben, dass eine Person einer missliebigen Partei nicht eingeladen wird.
> 
> Das fördert nicht gerade das Bild eines objektiven, freien ÖRR.



Sehe ich genauso, sowas geht gar nicht. 
Genauso wie es ein Unding war, dass der WDR die Show von Carolin Kebekus zensiert hat, weil sie sich mit "Dunk dem Herrn" (sehenswert  ) unflätig über die Kirche geäußert hat.

Btw: Antenne Bayern hat das oben zitierte Lied der Arzte auch zensiert: "...Bildung aus der xxxxxx" 
Die Axel Springer AG ist an dem Radiosender beteiligt...
( http://www.bildblog.de/3021/die-aerzte-im-axel-springer-remix )



-Freeman- schrieb:


> Es liegt doch an jedem selbst was er schauen möchte / nicht schauen möchte, nicht wahr ? Es gibt sehr viele Menschen die seit vielen Jahren kein TV schauen und diese Beflimmerung ablehnen, aus nachvollziehbaren gründen.
> Alleine wenn man sich anschaut, was bei den ganzen Sendern für ein Schwachsinn läuft, so kommt man nicht umher sich die frage zu stellen, ob man sich dem Mist aussetzen will oder nicht.
> 
> (Ausgenommen gute Informative Dokus, die es wert sind, sich einmal anzuschauen.)
> ...



Auf das Urteil bin ich auch gespannt.

Warum die damalige Regelung abgeschafft wurde und nun jeder Haushalt den vollen Satz bezahlen soll, habe ich auch nicht verstanden. Gerade jüngere Leute nutzen wirklich überwiegend das Internet zur Informationsbeschaffung und den Fernseher - falls überhaupt vorhanden - ausschließlich zum Schauen von Serien und Filmen

Da kann ich schon verstehen, dass man verärgert ist, wenn man nun monatlich das Doppelte bezahlen muss.

Die Höhe des Beitrages ist sowieso unglaublich.


----------



## Kaaruzo (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühren: Erste Haft für Nichtzahlerin verhängt*



Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> Nein, die sind sehr gut. Und ich hoffe doch auch, dass jeder Journalist, der seinen Job ernst nimmt, unvoreingenommen recheriert/berichtet. Aber ist das immer im Interesse des Senders? Wenn negative Berichtserstattung über ein Unternehmen erfolgen soll, wenn dieser dort kräftig Werbung schaltet und man schnell finanziell abhängig sein kann?



Es ging da auch weniger um die Qualität, sondern die Quantität. Ein öffentlich-rechtlicher Fernsehsender würde absolut ausreichen.



Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> Durch unabhängige Sender werden die privaten Nachrichtensender quasi schon gezwungen, zumindest keine Tatsachen zu verdrehen oder zu beschönigen.



Was nur halt nichts bringt, wenn die Berichterstattung in den öffentlich-rechtlichen Sendern selbst schon einseitig ist. 

Konnte man schön beim Ukraine-Konflikt sehen. 



Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> Wäre das auch so, wenn es wirklich nur Privatfernsehen gäbe?



Das ist wohl spekulativ. Allerdings plädiere ich ja auch nicht für die totale Abschaffung (wenngleich mich das auch nicht stören würde), sondern für eine Zusammenstreichung auf jeweils einen Fernsehsender, einen Radiosender und einen Internetauftritt.

Außerdem, wer glaubt denn ernsthaft, dass in Zeiten des Internets, dauerhaft Informationen unterdrückt werden können. 

Das liegt weniger am ÖRR, sondern mehr am technischen Fortschritt. 



Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> Die Höhe des Beitrages ist sowieso unglaublich.



Frei nach Norbert Blüm: Die Pensionen sind sicher


----------



## -Freeman- (7. Mai 2016)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühren: Erste Haft für Nichtzahlerin verhängt*

Wer ein Angebot nutzen möchte, derjenige soll auch Bezahlen, ganz einfach.
Was aber nicht geht ist: das Menschen, die dieses TV Programm - obwohl sie es nicht nutzen wollen, zur Kasse gebeten werden ! 

Das ist pure Schikane und Abzockerei an den Menschen vom aller feinsten.

Was spricht denn dagegen, wenn ARD / ZDF sich zB. ala Sky, ihren Bullshit verschlüsseln incl. mit Smardcard und Receiver Box und ihren Müll so an den Mann bringen ?  Das wäre wenigstens ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung.
Auch die Tatsache, das etliche total überflüssige "SINNFREIE" Sender künstlich am leben gehalten werden usw. spricht auch Bände.


----------



## efdev (8. Mai 2016)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühren: Erste Haft für Nichtzahlerin verhängt*



> Bayerischer Rundfunk für Desinteressierte - Podiumsdiskussion zum 25. Geburtstag von B5 aktuell zum Thema "Vertrauensverlust und Realitätsnähe der Medien" mit:
> - Ulrich Wilhelm, BR-Intendant & Ex-Regierungssprecher
> - Eva Corell, langjährige BR-Korrespondentin
> - Tilo



Tilo diskutiert mit BR-Intendant Wilhelm (Seiberts Vorganger) uber Unabhangigkeit der Medien - YouTube

Konnte es mir bisher nicht anschauen, weil HD und Holzleitung sich schlecht vertragen  aber ist bestimmt nicht ganz uninteressant


----------



## GhostsOfOpa (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühren: Erste Haft für Nichtzahlerin verhängt*

Es ist einfach unmöglich, dafür zur Kasse gebeten zu werden, und dass in einer Demokratie.
Allgemein sollte die Regierung ihre Methoden mal überdenken.


----------



## Klinge Xtream (19. August 2016)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühren: Erste Haft für Nichtzahlerin verhängt*

Ergänzend zu Post #32:
GEZahlt? - Marco Fredrich bei SteinZeit - YouTube


----------



## QUAD4 (10. September 2016)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühren: Erste Haft für Nichtzahlerin verhängt*



Klinge Xtream schrieb:


> Ergänzend zu Post #32:
> GEZahlt? - Marco Fredrich bei SteinZeit - YouTube



kenn das video zwar schon aber super. super das immer mehr leute sich gegen diesen kriminellen staat wehren.




> 7.5 Für eine zeitgemäße Medienpolitik:
> Rundfunkbeitrag abschaffen
> Die Alternative für Deutschland steht für eine an den Grundrechten ausgerichtete Medienpolitik. Die Idee der Kommunikationsfreiheit, möglichst jedermann den Betrieb von Medien und insbesondere die Berichterstattung durch Medien zu ermöglichen und so eine natürliche Vielfalt zu generieren, steht für uns dabei im Zentrum. Diese wollen wir fördern, Einschränkungen und Hindernisse dagegen abbauen. Folgerichtig sieht die AfD grundlegenden Reformbedarf bezüglich des öffentlich-rechtlichen Rundfunks in Deutschland. Dessen Zwangsfinanzierung ist umgehend abzuschaffen und in ein Bezahlfernsehen umzuwandeln. Eine Opt-Out-Regelung soll es den bisherigen Beitragszahlern ermöglichen, zu einem Stichtag ihren Bezug ganz oder teilweise zu kündigen. Der Empfang wird verschlüsselt bzw. passwortgeschützt, sodass nur noch freiwillige Zahler über einen Zugang verfügen. Der öffentlich-rechtliche Rundfunk wird so zu einem Bürgerrundfunk, welches ausschließlich von seinen zahlenden Zuschauern und nicht mehr von der Politik abhängig ist. Entsprechend ist auch die Rundfunk kontrolle anzupassen. Ähnlich wie ein Kirchengemeinderat oder der Aufsichtsrat von Aktiengesellschaften sollen seine Kontrollgremien von den Zuschauern gewählt werden. Nur dann ist das Prädikat „staatsfern“ auch gerechtfertigt. Weiter hat sich der öffentlich-rechtliche Rundfunk auf wertvolle Inhalte wie hochwertige Berichterstattung, Bildung, Kunst und Kultur zu konzentrieren und darf kostspielige Unterhaltung nur noch dann bieten, wenn er auch die notwendigen Einnahmen dafür erzielt.
> 
> Randnotiz -   Die Zwangsfinanzierung des öffentliche-rechtlichen Rundfunks ist umgehend abzuschaffen und in ein Bezahlfernsehen umzuwandeln.


quelle: https://www.alternativefuer.de/wp-c...6-06-27_afd-grundsatzprogramm_web-version.pdf


----------



## Alreech (10. September 2016)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühren: Erste Haft für Nichtzahlerin verhängt*

Die öffentlich-rechtlichen Medien sind Ländersache.
Prinzipiell reicht es wenn nur ein Bundesland aus den Rundfunksstaatsverträgen aussteigt, um das ganze System zum Einsturz zu bringen.
Allerdings ist nicht absehbar das die in nächster Zeit passiert, im Gegenteil.

Da auch den Zeitungen immer mehr die Leser weglaufen und die Einnahmen aus Verkauf, Abos und Werbung zurück gehen gibt es Überlegungen auch die Tageszeitungen über einen Zwangsbeitrag zu finanzieren.
Pressefinanzierung durch Rundfunkgebuhr: So wird die Zeitung offentlich-rechtlich - Medien - FAZ


----------



## Incredible Alk (10. September 2016)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühren: Erste Haft für Nichtzahlerin verhängt*

Und warum muss man mit Zwang die Leute für etwas zahlen lassen was sie nicht wollen?

Natürlich werden weniger Zeitschriften verkauft - der Trend geht zu online. Manche Firmen haben das erkannt und bestehen weiter, andere können sich nicht anpassen und gehen unter. Das ist hart aber so funktioniert Marktwirtschaft. Das mit Zwangsgebühren ändern zu wollen ist Schwachsinn und führt nur zu großem Unmut in der Bevölkerung.

Die großen GEZ-Begünstigten wollen immer noch nicht wahrhaben, dass die Lindenstraße-Musikantenstadelfans in der Schwarzwaldklinik mit Blick aufs Traumschiff so langsam aussterben und die kommende Generation sich weil es gute VOD-Angebote und ein mittlerweile halbwegs ausgebautes Breitbandnetz gibt nicht mehr zu festen Zeiten vor die Glotze setzen wollen um sich Werbung reinzuziehen. Auch hier: Manche haben es erkannt und passen sich an (amazon, Netflix, Spotify und wie sie alle heißen), andere machen das nicht oder nur extrem schleppend (öffentlich-rechtliche Fernsehsender). Letztere würden in der normalen Marktwirtschaft folglich untergehen. Gäbe es nicht Zwangsgebühren die den Moloch künstlich am Leben halten.


----------



## Captn (10. September 2016)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühren: Erste Haft für Nichtzahlerin verhängt*

Außerdem versagt man schon daran, dass ich im TV nicht das sehen kann, was ich will, wenn ich dann mal Zeit dafür hätte.


----------



## efdev (10. September 2016)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühren: Erste Haft für Nichtzahlerin verhängt*

Die Mediatheken funktionieren doch gut


----------



## Incredible Alk (10. September 2016)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühren: Erste Haft für Nichtzahlerin verhängt*

Du meinst diese kleinen Angebote von einzelnen älteren Sendungen in einer fragwürdigen Qualität wo man nichts einstellen kann die noch auf Flash laufen?
Oder die Livestreams von größeren Events die regelmäßig völlig überfordert sind und nachladeruckeln ohne Ende?

Das meine ich ja mit "extrem schleppend" - ja, es gibt mittlerweile etwa die ZDF-Mediathek, die ist aber inhaltlich wie technisch Welten hinter der privaten Konkurrenz.


----------



## Threshold (10. September 2016)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühren: Erste Haft für Nichtzahlerin verhängt*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Manche Firmen haben das erkannt und bestehen weiter, andere können sich nicht anpassen und gehen unter. Das ist hart aber so funktioniert Marktwirtschaft.



Wenn du der Politik verkaufen kannst, dass du System relevant bist, kannst du machen, was du willst.


----------



## QUAD4 (11. September 2016)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühren: Erste Haft für Nichtzahlerin verhängt*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn du der Politik verkaufen kannst, dass du System relevant bist, kannst du machen, was du willst.



wohl eher siehts so aus das väternwirtschaft betrieben wird. deshlab auch die milliarden einnahmen mit denen sie machen können was sie wollen.


----------



## Alreech (11. September 2016)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühren: Erste Haft für Nichtzahlerin verhängt*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Und warum muss man mit Zwang die Leute für etwas zahlen lassen was sie nicht wollen?


Weil die Leute nach der aktuellen Rechtsprechung auch dann von öffentlich-rechtlichen Rundfunkt einen Vorteil haben wenn sie ihn gar nicht nutzen.

Kleiner Ausflug ins Verwaltungsrecht:
Beiträge müssen gezahlt werden um einen potentiellen Vorteil auszugleichen. Dabei darf man nur die Gruppe zur Kasse bitten, die diesen Vorteil auch nutzen kann.
Wenn es zu schwierig ist diese Gruppe eindeutig zu bestimmen, kann die Verwaltung auch pauschalisieren.

Beispiel Müllgebühren:
Die Gebühr berechnet sich nach der Größe der Mülltonne und der Anzahl der Leerungen.
Jetzt ist es der Stadt oder dem Landkreis zu aufwändig die Größe der Mülltonnen und die Anzahl der Leerungen zu bestimmen, also legen sie fest das jeder Haushalt ab dem nächsten Jahr einen Beitrag in Höhe der alten Maximalgebühr zahlen muß.
Sie gehen Pauschal davon aus das jeder Haushalt Müll produziert, und das man deswegen auch von jedem Haushalt einen Beitrag erheben kann, egal ob er viel oder wenig oder sogar keinen Müll erzeugt.
Das alle das Maximum zahlen müssen wird mit Vereinfachung begründet.

Bei den öffentlich-rechtlichen Medien ist es genau das gleiche. 
Selbst wer sie nicht nutzt hat einen Vorteil davon (ohne Lindenstraße und "in GTA gehts um das Vergewaltigen von Frauen" Panorama würden morgen Nazis auf Dinosauriern über deutsche Straßen patrollieren...).
Technisch und rechtlich ist es nicht möglich die öffentlich-rechtlichen Medien nur dem Beitragszahlern zugänglich zu machen (das Bundesverfassungsgericht hat vor 20 Jahren entschieden das diese nicht verschlüßelt werden dürfen).
Da die meisten deutschen Haushalte einen Fernseher oder ein neuartiges Empfangsgerät haben (Handy, Tablet, PC, Spielkonsole, internetfähiger Kühlschrank) können alle deutschen Haushalte diesen Vorteil nutzen und müssen zahlen.
Das die Haushalte den maximal Beitrag und nicht den alten Minimalbeitrag zahlen müssen hängt mit der Vereinfachung des Verwaltungsvorgangs zusammen. 

Generell könnte das Beispiel der Beiträge für die öffentlich-rechtlichen Medien auch auf andere bisherige Gebühren angewendet werden.
Die Piraten in Berlin haben z.B. vorgeschlagen auf diese Art den fahrscheinlosen Personen Nahverkehr zu finanzieren.
Auch Gebühren für den Kindergarten könnte man auf diese Art und Weise durch Beiträge für jeden Haushalt ersetzen (fast alle Haushalte mit Kindern schicken diese in den Kindergarten,...)



> Die großen GEZ-Begünstigten wollen immer noch nicht wahrhaben, dass die Lindenstraße-Musikantenstadelfans in der Schwarzwaldklinik mit Blick aufs Traumschiff so langsam aussterben...


Das spielt keine Rolle, da das Bundesverfassungsgericht schon vor jahren entscheiden hat das die öffentlich-rechtlichen Medien eine Bestands- und Entwicklungsgarantie haben. 
Selbst wenn sie wirklich keiner mehr sieht dürfen sie nicht zugemacht werden, und sie müssen genügend Geld bekommen um ihr Angebot weiter zu entwickeln.


----------



## Gripschi (11. September 2016)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühren: Erste Haft für Nichtzahlerin verhängt*

Aber wie sind dann Absurde Gehälter und Pensionen zu rechtfertigen.

Es gab ja mal ne Aufstellung das ne Menge Geld dafür drauf geht.

Nur der Staat muss reagieren und die Öffentlich Rechtlichen umbauen.

Der Unmut wird doch nur größer. 

Aktuell fahren die ordentlich an die Wand. Da ist es klar das die Akzeptanz sinkt.


----------



## Alreech (11. September 2016)

*AW: RundfunkgebÃ¼hren: Erste Haft fÃ¼r Nichtzahlerin verhÃ¤ngt*



Gripschi schrieb:


> Aber wie sind dann Absurde Gehälter und Pensionen zu rechtfertigen.


Wenn die öffentlich-rechtlichen nicht so hohe Gehälter und Pensionen zahlen würden könnten die Mitarbeiter zu den privaten Medien abwandern... also hat Verdi durchgesetzt das sie mindestens ebensogut bezahlt werden und den Kündigungsschutz des öffentlichen Dienstes genießen.
Allerdings haben die öffentlich-rechtlichen Sender massiv ihre Produktionen an private Firmen ausgelagert, was den Vorteil hat das die an der Produktion beteiligten Mitarbeiter mies entlohnt und jederzeit gefeuert werden können.
Die Stars wie Gottschalk und Jauch sind an diesen Produktionsfirmen beteiligt und kassieren zusätzlich zu ihrer Gage auch noch den Gewinn den die Produktionsfirma erwirtschaftet. 

Neben den Mittel die der Rundfunk für die Produktion zahlt und der Gage kann die Produktionsfirma noch andere Mittel eintreiben - so wurde der Vorwurf der Schleichwerbung in Wetten Dass nie geklärt.
Angeblich haben die Hersteller der Sachpreise (z.B. BMW) genau festgelegt wie die Preis im Fernsehen präsentiert werden muß. Also wie lange, und mit welchen Worten.
Das ZDF hat darauf verzichtet das ganze vor Gericht zu klären...
Spiegel: Die Gottschalks boten Schleichwerbung bei "Wetten, dass..." an - SPIEGEL ONLINE



> Nur der Staat muss reagieren und die Öffentlich Rechtlichen umbauen.
> Der Unmut wird doch nur größer.
> Aktuell fahren die ordentlich an die Wand. Da ist es klar das die Akzeptanz sinkt.


Warum sollte er ?
Es ist ja nicht so das der Beitragspflichtige eine Alternative hat, die er wählen kann...

Ausser irgendwelche Rechtspopulisten:
Neues Grundsatzprogramm der CSU: ARD und ZDF sollen eins werden - taz.de

Mal schauen was da übrig bleibt. Ich hab so meine Zweifel das die CSU den Bayrischen Rundfunk auflöst und statt dessen dem ZDF das Geld überweist.

Theoretisch könnte man die Aufgabe von ARD und ZDF neu einteilen. ARD und ZDF haben zum Teil Auslandsstudios in der gleichen Stadt.
Würde man die Auslandsberichtserstattung nur dem ZDF überlassen könnten die Landesrundfunkanstalten sich das Geld sparen.

Auch bei überregionalen Berichterstattungen aus Deutschland könnte der Heimatsender die Berichterstattung übernehmen.
Bei der Eröffnung des NSU Prozesses war jede einzelne ARD Anstalt mit einem eigenen Team vor Ort - und weil der Zuschauerraum zu klein war, mußten andere Medien deswegen draussen bleiben.
Eine bessere Absprache innnerhalb der ARD könnte auch eine Menge sparen.


----------



## QUAD4 (11. September 2016)

*AW: RundfunkgebÃ¼hren: Erste Haft fÃ¼r Nichtzahlerin verhÃ¤ngt*



Alreech schrieb:


> Ausser irgendwelche Rechtspopulisten:
> Neues Grundsatzprogramm der CSU: ARD und ZDF sollen eins werden - taz.de



nie im leben legen die blockparteien die ard und zdf zusammen. dann müssten sie auch die preise senken. NIE IM LEBEN. das ist purer populismus von der csu. die meinen das nicht ernst. ist genauso billiges geschafel wie bei dem "asyl"-thema.

hier sagt die führerin der sozialistischen blockparteien mal die wahrheit  Angela Merkel: "Man kann sich nicht darauf verlassen, dass das, was vor den Wahlen ..." - YouTube

genauso wird es zu keinen steuersenkungen kommen.
CDU belugt das Volk und die Wahler glauben es - YouTube


----------



## Incredible Alk (11. September 2016)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühren: Erste Haft für Nichtzahlerin verhängt*



Alreech schrieb:


> Selbst wenn sie wirklich keiner mehr sieht dürfen sie nicht zugemacht werden, und sie müssen genügend Geld bekommen um ihr Angebot weiter zu entwickeln.


Und exakt das ist das Problem.


----------



## Amon (11. September 2016)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühren: Erste Haft für Nichtzahlerin verhängt*

Das Bundesverfassungsgericht hat schon so viel entschieden wo sich heute auch keiner mehr dran hält. Den Laden dicht machen die aber nicht. Die Blockparteien verzichten doch nicht auf ihren Propaganda Apparat. 😉


----------



## Alreech (12. September 2016)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühren: Erste Haft für Nichtzahlerin verhängt*

Ach ja, was ARD und ZDF zusammenlegen angeht:
Die ARD gibt es gar nicht.

Die ARD ist eine Arbeitsgemeinschaft der Landesrundfunkanstalten die ein gemeinsames Überregionales Programm ausstrahlt. Die Beiträge landen bei den Landesrundfunkanstalten, nicht bei der ARD...


----------



## Adi1 (12. September 2016)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühren: Erste Haft für Nichtzahlerin verhängt*

Naja, von mir aus kann man ruhig ARD und ZDF zusammenlegen 

Damit wenigstens ein "nicht Verblödungsssender" erhalten bleibt


----------



## QUAD4 (12. September 2016)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühren: Erste Haft für Nichtzahlerin verhängt*



Amon schrieb:


> Das Bundesverfassungsgericht hat schon so viel entschieden wo sich heute auch keiner mehr dran hält. Den Laden dicht machen die aber nicht. Die Blockparteien verzichten doch nicht auf ihren Propaganda Apparat. ��


der laden ist genauso volksverräterisch wie die blockparteien. die dienen nur der illusion von demokratie.

Die bizarre Blitzkarriere von ESM-Durchwinker und obersten Richter Vosskuhle – Recentr
schon vor dem voßkuhle war der laden im arsch. 2009 hätte man niemals den lissabonvertrag durchwinkel dürfen. jetzt ists zu spät.


----------



## Amon (12. September 2016)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühren: Erste Haft für Nichtzahlerin verhängt*

Also ich hatte jetzt eigentlich den ÖR gemeint und nicht das BVerfG.


----------



## CmdCobra (13. September 2016)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühren: Erste Haft für Nichtzahlerin verhängt*

Mald ie aktuelle Entwicklung:

Offentlich-rechtliche Sender: Fur den Rundfunkbeitrag muss keiner mehr ins Gefangnis - Medien - Tagesspiegel


----------



## Alreech (13. September 2016)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühren: Erste Haft für Nichtzahlerin verhängt*



CmdCobra schrieb:


> Mald ie aktuelle Entwicklung:
> 
> Offentlich-rechtliche Sender: Fur den Rundfunkbeitrag muss keiner mehr ins Gefangnis - Medien - Tagesspiegel


Der MDR erfuhr von der Erzwingungshaft nur zufällig ? 
Komisch, die Erzwingungshaft muß vom Gläubiger (in dem Fall der MDR) beim Richter beantragt werden.
Entweder lügt der MDR, oder das ist so ein Saftladen das solche Vorgänge einfach in der Verwaltung verschwinden und zufällig wieder auftauchen... 



			
				Tagesspiegel schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Sender und Beitragsservice nun auf die letzte Stufe - die Gefängnishaft - verzichten, dann gilt für das Finanzierungssystem von ARD, ZDF und Deutschlandradio und den Beitragszahler dreierlei:
> 
> 1. Die Beitragsgerechtigkeit im Sinne der allgemeinen Beitragspflicht existiert nicht mehr.
> 
> ...



1. Die Beitragsgerechtigkeit wurde 2013 abgeschaft.
Vor 2013 zahlten Rundfunkteilnehmer die nur ein Radio oder neuartiges Empfangsgerät hatten weniger als Rundfunkteilnehmer die auch einen Fernseher hatten.
In Haushalten bei denen mehrere Personen ein Einkommen und Empfangsgeräte hatten war jede dieser Personen ein Rundfunkteilnehmer der zahlen musste.

Seit 2013 muss jeder Haushalt - auch wenn er kein Empfangsgerät hat - den vollen Satz zahlen.
Haushalte die vor der Umstellung auf den Beitrag besonders viel gezahlt habe zahlen jetzt weniger.
Viele Behinderte die ganz oder teilweise befreit gewesen sind dürfen jetzt den vollen, oder wenn sie Glück haben, den reduzierten Beitrag zahlen.
Und das soll gerecht sein ?

2. Gerichtsvollzieher und Schupos sind für die öffentlich-rechtlichen Medien billiger als die alten Gebührenbeauftragten. Die Städte in NRW beklagen sich schon darüber das die Kosten für das Eintreiben bei ihnen bleiben.

3. Es reicht schon aus wenn die Beitragsverweiger auf ihrem Recht bestehen: 
Das Recht einen Beitragsbescheid zu erhalten: um den zu bekommen muß der Beitragspflichtige momentan erst eine Ordnungswidrigkeit begehen - nämlich nicht zahlen. 
Selbst wenn man einen Beitragsbescheid von der zuständigen Landesanstalt anfordert bekommt man ihn nicht.

Dann das Recht gegen diesen Bescheid Widerspruch einzulegen.
Und zum Schluß das Recht gegen die Ablehnung des Widerspruchs zu klagen.

Selbst wenn man nicht klagt kann man durch den Widerspruch die Zahlung völlig legitim verzögern.

Noch bevor der öffentlich-rechtliche Rundfunk in Zahlungsschwierigkeiten kommt würde seine Verwaltung zusammenbrechen.
Das gleiche würde bei den Verwaltungsgerichten passieren, die eh schon mit Asylverfahren ausgelastet sind.

Komischerweise schickt jede ordentliche deutsche Behörde vor der Zahlungsaufforderung (Leistungsbescheid, zahle X Euro zum Datum Y) einen Gebühren- oder Beitragsbescheid.
Nur die öffentlich-rechtlichen sind dazu nicht in der Lage oder wollen sich die Kosten dafür sparen.
Würden sich die Landesrundfunkanstalten wie eine ordentliche Behörder verhalten würde das teuerer werden und die Beitragsverweigerer könnten schneller Widerspruch einlegen.
Das ist wohl politisch nicht gewollt.


----------



## Alreech (30. September 2016)

*AW: RundfunkgebÃ¼hren: Erste Haft fÃ¼r Nichtzahlerin verhÃ¤ngt*

Landgericht Tübingen urteilt:
SWR ist keine Behörde und kann deswegen keine Bescheide auf dem Verwaltungs vollstrecken lassen.

Laut dem zuständigen Richter bezeichnet sich der SWR selber als Unternehmen und nicht als Behörde.
Der Intendant wird nicht nach dem Beamtenrecht besoldet, sondern verdient mehr als jeder andere Beamte in vergleichbarer Position.
Ausserdem ist der SWR durch den Verkauf von Werbezeiten unternehmerisch tätig und nimmt Gelder von Sponsoren entgegen, was einer Behörde verboten ist...

Anscheinden sind auch manche Richter angepisst von den rechtsfreien Räumen der öffentlich-rechtlichen Medien. 

LG Tubingen (5 T 232 / 16) - wie geht's weiter? - Jura medial
Gericht unterstutzt die GEZ-Rebellen | law blog

Wer sich auf einen Rechtsstreit mit den öffentlich-rechtlichen einlassen will, sollte die Argumente des Tübinger Richters auf alle Fälle aufführen.
Selbst wenn man damit vor Gericht nicht durchkommt müssen sich andere Richter mit diesen Argumenten auseinandersetzen und versuchen zu widerlegen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühren: Erste Haft für Nichtzahlerin verhängt*



CLIMATEG8 schrieb:


> ... deutschland ist glaube ich das einzige land auf der welt das offiziell eine fernsehsteuer (aka haushaltsabgabe) bezahlt.


Wie würdest Du alternativ  unabhängige Medien finanzieren wollen?

Direkt über Steuern, wie die BBC, und damit direkt von der Exekutive
erpressbar? Rein privat, um Stilblüten wie den Springerverlag zu bekommen,
oder ist unser aktuelles System nicht das einzige, welches eine unabhängige
Presse ermöglicht?  Warum wohl, wird es von so vielen Seiten gerade von
Polikern extremer Parteien angegangen und hinterfragt? Weil kritische
Presse unangenehm ist.

Hinterfragbar ist wenn überhaupt der Umfang. Wozu benötigen wir öffentllich
rechtliches Fussball, oder Olympiaden. Es sollte aufgehört werden, mit zu 
bieten. Wer Fussball sehen will, soll ins Stadion gehen oder Bezahlfersehen
aktivieren.


----------



## Captn (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühren: Erste Haft für Nichtzahlerin verhängt*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Hinterfragbar ist wenn überhaupt der Umfang. Wozu benötigen wir öffentllich
> rechtliches Fussball, oder Olympiaden. Es sollte aufgehört werden, mit zu
> bieten. Wer Fussball sehen will, soll ins Stadion gehen oder Bezahlfersehen
> aktivieren.



Das sehe ich genauso. Nur ist das noch das geringste Problem. Die wirklich für mich interessanten Sendungen kommen zu völlig bescheuerten Sendezeiten und viel Geld geht an der völlig falschen Ecke verloren.
Viel nerviger ist für mich aber persönlich der Umstand, dass ich für etwas zahle, was ich gar nicht nutze....allein schon aus Zeitgründen. :/
Wenn ich sehen will, was gerade so passiert, kann ich auch N24 an machen. Klingt zwar bescheuert, aber da ist es fast egal, wann ich einschalte. Über Fehler in der Berichterstattung und wie das ganze gemacht wird, kann ich hinwegsehen. Wenn mich etwas interessiert, lese ich am Smartphone einen Artikel dazu. Mir geht es nur darum, mal kurz während des Frühstücks oder einem nächtlichen Snack zu sehen, was gerade so los ist. Ansonsten läuft der TV Receiver aber auch kaum. Wenn ich unterhalten werden will, gibt es viel bessere werbefreie Varianten, wenn es denn die Flimmerkiste sein muss und das Programm der öffentlich Rechtlichen überschneidet sich nur selten mit meinen Interessen, wobei halt die Sendezeiten stimmen müssen.

Überhaupt missfällt mir die Art und Weise, wie das Geld eingetrieben wird. Warum müssen blinde oder taube Personen den selben Beitrag wie ich zahlen. Selbst wenn sie wollten, könnten sie nie 100% des Programmumfanges nutzen. Das geht meiner Meinung nach gar nicht...

Momentan sehe ich einfach zu viele Baustellen, was bereits damit anfängt, dass Geld für Dinge aus dem Fenster geschmissen wird (so wie dein Beispiel), denen man keine Bedeutung beimessen sollte und nur zur Profitgenerierung genutzt werden. Dafür bedienen sich die öffentlich Rechtlichen schon genug.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühren: Erste Haft für Nichtzahlerin verhängt*



Captn schrieb:


> ... Warum müssen blinde oder taube Personen den selben Beitrag wie ich zahlen. .


Die können sich natürlich von den Gebühren befreien lassen.


----------



## Captn (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühren: Erste Haft für Nichtzahlerin verhängt*

Wenn man beides hat, ja, soweit ich weiß.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühren: Erste Haft für Nichtzahlerin verhängt*

Es gibt den ermäßigten Satz von 5,xx €.

 Wer außer den öffentlich rechtlichten hat Sendungen mit Gebärdensprache für Blinde?
Wer außer den öffentlich rechtlichten hat Sendungen mit Vorlesung des Dreehbuchs für Taube?

Gerade die wirtschaftlich uniteressanten Randgruppen sind ohne öffentlich rechtlichte Medien
ausgeschlossen. Zumindest ein bisschen....


----------



## Körschgen (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühren: Erste Haft für Nichtzahlerin verhängt*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> ist unser aktuelles System nicht das einzige, welches eine unabhängige
> Presse ermöglicht?



Aber nur in der Theorie...

Praktisch haben wir Gebühren-finanziertes Privatfernsehen, welches freiwillig in Konkurrenz zu den Privaten geht....

Von den Senderintendanten und der Versttickung mit Politik und Industrie, fange ich gar nicht erst an...

Der Grundgedanke dahinter, kommt aus einer Zeit ohne Internet und den Massen an Informationen die uns heute zur Verfügung stehen.

Ein Nofall Brodcast System wird beibehalten (Fernseher behalten die Leute ja) und der Rest kommt weg oder kann sich neu sortieren...

Es wird aber endlich Zeit, dass zwangsfinanzierte Ewiggestrige, mit dem Argument des Bildungsauftrags, Massen an Geld in einem Verwaltungs und Lizenz Apparat versenken und dabei dennoch wie private Fernsehsender auftreten...inkl. Werbung, Millionengehalt für Moderatoren und Sportlizenz...

Das Leben ist hart...wer überflüssig ist, fliegt raus.

Statt dem Staatseigenen Sortiment an Privatsendern, sollten lieber Förderprogramme für Kultur gestärkt werden und ein Presseklima gebildet, dass wieder Konkurrenz und Ehrgeiz bei den Presse Agenturen auslöst...

Guter, unabhängiger Journalismus braucht wieder vernünftige Plattformen...
Keiner braucht Rosamunde Pilcher und das Traumschiff...

Und da helfen auch linkspopulistische Ausgleichsprogramme im Nachtprogramm auf Nischensendern nichts...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühren: Erste Haft für Nichtzahlerin verhängt*



Old-Knitterhemd schrieb:


> Aber nur in der Theorie...
> 
> Praktisch haben wir Gebühren-finanziertes Privatfernsehen, welches freiwillig in Konkurrenz zu den Privaten geht.....


Leider ist das genau so. Es liegt aber an der Gestaltung der öffentlich Rechtlichen und nicht am Grundprinzip.

Löst man sich von ARD und ZDF, bleiben gerade mit den dritten Programmen und dem Hörfunk ganz tolle
Sender, die ich nicht missen möchte. Prinzipiell ist so etwas zwar auch privat rechtlich möglich, wir sehen
aber deutlich, was angeboten wird, wenn man sich dem Konsument im Niveau anpasst. 

Wie nannte es neulich ein Kollegen:_ " Das schlimmste am Kranksein ist das Vormittagsprogramm von RTL"
_


----------



## Threshold (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühren: Erste Haft für Nichtzahlerin verhängt*



Old-Knitterhemd schrieb:


> Von den Senderintendanten und der Versttickung mit Politik und Industrie, fange ich gar nicht erst an...



Mir ist es auch ein Rätsel, wieso Politiker in den Fernsehräten sitzen müssen.
Ich hab ja nichts gegen eine Aufsichtspflicht für die öffentlich rechtlichen, aber doch nicht von der Politik.
Das sollten unabhängige Leute sein, oder ein anders System.
Ich erinnere mich da nur an den Fall Nikolaus Brenner. Dessen Vertrag wurde von Unionspolitiker -- unter Führung von Roland Koch, der damals im Verwaltungsrat des ZDF saß, nicht verlängert. Ausgerechnet Roland Koch, der Spendenzocker.


----------



## Alreech (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: RundfunkgebÃ¼hren: Erste Haft fÃ¼r Nichtzahlerin verhÃ¤ngt*



Threshold schrieb:


> Mir ist es auch ein Rätsel, wieso Politiker in den Fernsehräten sitzen müssen.
> Ich hab ja nichts gegen eine Aufsichtspflicht für die öffentlich rechtlichen, aber doch nicht von der Politik.
> Das sollten unabhängige Leute sein, oder ein anders System.



Hm, man könnte die Rundfunkräte ja mit Vertretern der verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Gruppen besetzen.
z.B. mit Vertretern der Katholischen Kirche und anderen Glaubensgemeinschaften, oder mit zivilgesellschaftlichen Gruppen wie den Frauenverbänden, den Beamtenbund, den Arbeitgeberverbänden...
Mitglieder - Rundfunkrat - Gremien - Unternehmen - WDR

Und warum dieses andere System nicht auch auf andere öffentliche Einrichtungen übertragen ?
Diese lästigen Wahlen bei denen irgendwelche Wutbürger dann die AfD wählen könnte man vermeiden und die Parlamente nach den gleichen Prinzipien besetzen...

Auf alle Fälle funktioniert diese Kontrolle wunderbar.
Verunglückte Sendungen verschwinden im Giftschrank
Sexismus-Vorwurf: „Hart aber Fair“-Folge kommt in den Giftschrank - WELT
Carolin Kebekus: WDR zensiert Kirchen-Rap – laut.de – News
Unberechtigte Beschwerden (etwa wenn ein Sender behauptet bei GTA geht es darum möglichst viele Frauen zu vergewaltigen und dazu Videos aus einem gemoddeten Spiel zeigt) landen dagegen in Ablage P, rund.

Manche Leute behaupten sogar das der öffentliche Rundfunk ein rechtsfreier Raum ist in dem Fehlverhalten keine Folgen hat.
Ein TV Star lässt sich über die Firma seines Bruders von Sponsoren Vorgaben geben wie ihre Produkte in der Sendung angepriesen werden müssen ?
Spiegel: Die Gottschalks boten Schleichwerbung bei "Wetten, dass..." an - SPIEGEL ONLINE
Schwamm drüber, kein Problem.
Der Star wird sogar einige Jahre nachdem er seine Sendung gegen die Wand gefahren hat für einen Haufen Geld erneut engagiert - Geld das er sogar dann noch bekommt als aus dem Projekt nichts wird.
Gottschalks ARD-Vertrag: 2,7 Millionen fur nichts?

Aber was solls, die öffentlich-rechtlichen Regeln einer normalen Behörde gelten für den öffentlich-rechtlichen Rundfunk ja nicht, oder nur dann wenn es um das Eintreiben von Geld geht.

Das Landgericht Tübingen hat schön aufgezählt was für Privilegien der öffentlich-rechtliche Rundfunk hat.


> Die formale Bezeichnung als Behörde - beispielsweise im Staatsvertrag - kann danach nicht zur Begründung einer materiellen Behördeneigenschaft ausreichen, wenn zugleich alle (materiellen) rechtlichen Voraussetzungen und Vorgaben fehlen.
> 
> 29
> a) Gemessen an diesen Maßstäben fehlt es bei der Gläubigerin an der Behördeneigenschaft. Die Gläubigerin tritt nach außen in ihrem Erscheinungsbild nicht als Behörde auf, sondern als Unternehmen. Bereits die Homepage www.swr.de ist mit „Unternehmen“ überschrieben, von einer Behörde ist nicht die Rede. Die Rubrik „Der SWR“ führt als Menüpunkt „Unternehmen“, nicht "Behörde“ auf. Die Unterseite Unternehmen bzw. Organisation weist einen Geschäftsleiter und eine Geschäftsleitung aus, ein Management. Eine Behörde oder ein Behördenleiter sind nicht angegeben, statt dessen – behördenuntypisch – unternehmerische Beteiligungen.
> ...


----------



## Alreech (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: RundfunkgebÃ¼hren: Erste Haft fÃ¼r Nichtzahlerin verhÃ¤ngt*

Und die nächste Person die sich gegen den Rundfunkbeitrag wehrt muß in den Knast:
Offentlich-rechtliche Rundfunkgebuhren: Nicht gezahlt – Haftbefehl - taz.de


----------



## Körschgen (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühren: Erste Haft für Nichtzahlerin verhängt*

Sieht bei mir ähnlich aus...

Habe gerade wieder die rechtliche Form der Vollstreckungsmaßnahme angefochten...

Die Mittel und der Mentale Druck der auf die "Schuldner" aufgebaut wird, das ist kriminell...


----------



## Alreech (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühren: Erste Haft für Nichtzahlerin verhängt*



Old-Knitterhemd schrieb:


> Sieht bei mir ähnlich aus...
> Habe gerade wieder die rechtliche Form der Vollstreckungsmaßnahme angefochten...


Ich hab vor zwei Monaten Widerspruch gegen den Bescheid eingelegt, und bislang haben die es nicht geschafft den zu bearbeiten. Natürlich will ich klagen wenn der Widerspruch abgewiesen wird.
Und obwohl die Typen von der Rundfunkanstalt es nicht hinbekommen den Widerspruch zu bearbeiten drohen die in ihren Zahlungsaufforderungen schon mit dem Gerichtsvollzieher.


----------



## time-machine (19. Oktober 2016)

*Rundfunkgebühren: Erste Haft für Nichtzahlerin verhängt*

Es gibt genug alternativen und im ausland(zb italien) nur noch mit smartcard. Wer keine hat, kann auch nicht schauen.
Den öffentlich-rechtlichen ist es aber egal ob ich so ein flimmerkasten habe oder nicht. Der Beitragsservicegibt sich gerne als behörde obwohl es keine ist und drohen falls man nicht zahlt.
Jemand das Urteil aus tübingen mitbekommen?

Ich sehe es einfach so dass, dieses format Fernsehen wie man es bisher kannte einfach nicht mehr zeitgemäß ist.
Warum soll ich andere entscheiden lassen welches Programm am besten für mich ist?
Manche mögen das warscheinlich da sie wohl das denken ausschalten wenn die kiste läuft.
Die jetzige gen guckt doch gar kein tv mehr
Meine Cousine ist 15 und guckt nur noch netflix
Die jungen Leute bekommen sie nicht mehr und wozu brauchen wir 10 gleiche sender(wdr,ndr) gerade dokus die sehr interessant sind wie citizen four kommen nachts.
Kann es vielleicht sein das man gar nicht aufklären will?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Alreech (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühren: Erste Haft für Nichtzahlerin verhängt*



time-machine schrieb:


> Die jetzige gen guckt doch gar kein tv mehr
> Meine Cousine ist 15 und guckt nur noch netflix
> Die jungen Leute bekommen sie nicht mehr und wozu brauchen wir 10 gleiche sender(wdr,ndr) gerade dokus die sehr interessant sind wie citizen four kommen nachts.


Deutschland hat 10 Sender weil es 16 Bundesländer hat und der Rundfunk Ländersache ist. Manche Länder wie Baden Württemberg und Rheinland Pfalz haben allerdings ihre Sender abgeschaft und zusammengelegt. (SDR & SWF = SWR).

Alle politischen Aktionen gegen den öffentlich-rechtlichen Rundfunk (Petitionen, Gesetzesinititiativen) müssen deswegen an das jeweilige Land gehen, nicht an den Bund.
Allerdings reicht es aus das ein Land aus dem Rundfunkstaatsvertrag aussteigt um das ganze System zu Fall zu bringen...


----------



## Schinken (22. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühren: Erste Haft für Nichtzahlerin verhängt*



Alreech schrieb:


> Deutschland hat 10 Sender weil es 16 Bundesländer hat und der Rundfunk Ländersache ist. Manche Länder wie Baden Württemberg und Rheinland Pfalz haben allerdings ihre Sender abgeschaft und zusammengelegt. (SDR & SWF = SWR).
> 
> Alle politischen Aktionen gegen den öffentlich-rechtlichen Rundfunk (Petitionen, Gesetzesinititiativen) müssen deswegen an das jeweilige Land gehen, nicht an den Bund.
> Allerdings reicht es aus das ein Land aus dem Rundfunkstaatsvertrag aussteigt um das ganze System zu Fall zu bringen...




Und damit hast du ihm auch seine Frage beantwortet. WIr brauchen verschiedene Sender weil nur diese lokal sind. Nationale Sender würden nie über die neue Baustelle am Kreisverkehr Müncheberg-Ost berichten. Trotzdem gibt es Menschen die das interessiert. (Keine Frage, es wird viel langweiliger Sch...iit gesendet, aber der Sinn von lokaler Information ist klar, oder?)


----------



## Körschgen (22. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühren: Erste Haft für Nichtzahlerin verhängt*

Das machen Zeitung und Online Medien gleichwertig oder besser...


----------



## Captn (22. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühren: Erste Haft für Nichtzahlerin verhängt*

Zumal ich dafür auch einfach nur mein Autoradio anmachen brauche. Ich höre eh nur einen Sender und der ist in privater Hand. :/


----------



## Alreech (22. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühren: Erste Haft für Nichtzahlerin verhängt*



Schinken schrieb:


> Und damit hast du ihm auch seine Frage beantwortet. WIr brauchen verschiedene Sender weil nur diese lokal sind. Nationale Sender würden nie über die neue Baustelle am Kreisverkehr Müncheberg-Ost berichten. Trotzdem gibt es Menschen die das interessiert. (Keine Frage, es wird viel langweiliger Sch...iit gesendet, aber der Sinn von lokaler Information ist klar, oder?)


Für einen neuen Kreisverkehr gibt es Verkehrsnachrichten im Radio oder die Lokalpresse.
Ich hab meine Zweifel ob im BR-Fernsehen eine neue Baustelle am Kreisverkehr Münchenberg-Ost eine Erwähnung wert ist.
Ein Großteil der Beiträge geht für das Fernsehen drauf, nicht für das Radio.

Natürlich erfordert das Lesen der lokalen Presse mehr Aufwand als sich einfach vom Fernsehen berieseln zu lassen.
Das Beispiel des SWRs ist übrigens auch ein Hinweis darauf wie man den öffentlich-rechtlichen Rundfunk günstige machen kann: mehrere regionale Rundfunkanstalten zusammenlegen.
Eine überregionale Rundfunkanstalt gibt es in Deutschland ja schon, das ZDF.
Diese könnte das Fernsehen übernehmen und damit die ARD überflüssig machen.
Die Landesrunfunkanstalten könnten weiterhin ihre Radioprogramme übertragen.
Doppelstrukturen - wie z.B. die Auslandsstudios von BR und ZDF - könnten abgeschafft werden.
Wichtig ist es vor allem Schwarzseher - wie Beispielsweise Österreicher und Schweizer - durch Verschlüsselung von ARD und ZDF auszuschließen. 
Das würde vor allem den Erwerb von Lizenzen für Spielfilme und Sportereignisse billiger machen.


----------



## turkmannZZZ (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: RundfunkgebÃ¼hren: Erste Haft fÃ¼r Nichtzahlerin verhÃ¤ngt*

der rundfunkbeitrag muss weg. geld für etwas zu zahlen was man nicht will und braucht ist betrug egal wie man es versucht zu rechtfertigen. die die es gucken wollen weiterhin können ja immernoch bezahlen.


----------



## Schinken (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühren: Erste Haft für Nichtzahlerin verhängt*



Alreech schrieb:


> Für einen neuen Kreisverkehr gibt es Verkehrsnachrichten im Radio oder die Lokalpresse.
> Ich hab meine Zweifel ob im BR-Fernsehen eine neue Baustelle am Kreisverkehr Münchenberg-Ost eine Erwähnung wert ist.
> Ein Großteil der Beiträge geht für das Fernsehen drauf, nicht für das Radio.
> 
> Natürlich erfordert das Lesen der lokalen Presse mehr Aufwand als sich einfach vom Fernsehen berieseln zu lassen.



Nein, aber dem RBB, ich red von Müncheberg in Brandenburg .

Und wenn ich aber Lokalfernsehen möchte? Nicht das ich es gucke, aber es gibt welche denen es wichtig ist. Sollten die nicht auch die Wahl haben?

Inwiefern würden weniger ,,Schwarzseher'' aus Österreich/Schweiz helfen kosten zu sparen? Und überhaupt, krankt es nicht eher an fallenden Zuschauerzahlen, gucken echt soviele drüben unsere öffentlich-rechtlichen?


----------



## Captn (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühren: Erste Haft für Nichtzahlerin verhängt*

Ich bezweifle auch, dass "Schwarzseher" ein Problem sind. Das Problem liegt ganz woanders. Üppige Pensionszahlungen der dort Angestellten haben kaum was mit einem Bildungsauftrag oder sonst irgendeiner Aufgabe im Rahmen der Berichterstattung der öffentlich Rechtlichen zu tun. 

An sich ist die Art und Weise, wie man den Beitrag erzwingt, schon eine Frechheit. Da wundert es nicht, dass auch solch ein Käse bei rum kommt:

Saustall GEZ: „Wir zahlen Rundfunkgebuhren fur unsere Schweine!“ | Berliner-Kurier.de

Und auf eine Verschlüsselung kann man lange warten. Das wird nie kommen. Allein schon, weil das Programm laut Vertrag jedem zur Verfügung stehen muss. Ich hätte auch nichts dagegen, allein schon, weil es mich interessieren würde, wie viele dann wirklich noch das Programm nutzen.


----------



## koffeinjunkie (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühren: Erste Haft für Nichtzahlerin verhängt*

Eine weitere Steuereinnahmequelle und Manipulationsinstrument, dass sind die Rundfunkgebühren und daran angelehnte Verbreitungsorgane. Ein völlig veraltetes System, dass mit seinem eigentlichen Sinn seit Entstehung nichts mehr gemein hat und bei den Bürgern nur noch Zornesadern auslöst. Jeder weiß es aber die betrügerischen Politiker oder Fernsehlobby dahinter, beharrt halt darauf. Alleine schon die Änderung bzw. Einführung der neuartigen Rundfunkgeräte (PC+Internet weil man da auch schauen könnte) zeigt wie gierig man auf Einnahmen ist. Als ob die Menschen im Laufe der Jahrzente nicht genug beschnitten werden und den Gürtel enger schnallen müssen, kommt immer wieder was hinzu. Alles unter Vorwand für irgendwas, dass niemals so stimmen kann. Deutschland verdient sehr viel Geld aber merkwürdigerweise landet es nicht da wo es landen soll, damit die Menschen entlastet werden. Ich kann für diese Art Steuer, nicht einen Hauch Verständnis aufbringen.


----------



## time-machine (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühren: Erste Haft für Nichtzahlerin verhängt*

Dreimal dürft ihr raten womit schäubles Tochter(christine strobl) Geld verdient
Die GEZ hat meiner ansicht nach sehr mafiöse strukturen bis in die hochrangige politik
An diesem System wird sich nie was ändern.
Es sei denn alle stellen bis auf weiteres die zahlung ein.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Alreech (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühren: Erste Haft für Nichtzahlerin verhängt*



Schinken schrieb:


> Inwiefern würden weniger ,,Schwarzseher'' aus Österreich/Schweiz helfen kosten zu sparen? Und überhaupt, krankt es nicht eher an fallenden Zuschauerzahlen, gucken echt soviele drüben unsere öffentlich-rechtlichen?


Schon jetzt meckern die Lizenzgeber das die öffentlich-rechtlichen deutschen Sender ihr Programm unverschlüsselt europaweit ausstrahlen. 
Das sorgt dafür das sie in anderen europäischen Ländern weniger für ihre Lizenzen verlangen können. 
Diese europaweite Ausstrahlung ist natürlich teurer als eine die nur in Deutschland empfangen werden kann.
ARD schließt Verschlüsselung von Satellitensignal nicht mehr aus - teltarif.de News

Im übrigen ist es egal ob die Zuschauerzahlen fallen.
Selbst wenn niemand mehr die öffentlich-rechtlichen Sendern anschauen würde müssten sie finanziert werden, da sie vom Bundesverfassungsgericht eine Bestands- und Entwicklungsgarantie haben.
Das ist ja das schöne am Beitrag, zahlen muß jeder, auch wer die Angebote gar nicht nutzt.


----------



## Schinken (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühren: Erste Haft für Nichtzahlerin verhängt*



Alreech schrieb:


> Schon jetzt meckern die Lizenzgeber das die öffentlich-rechtlichen deutschen Sender ihr Programm unverschlüsselt europaweit ausstrahlen.
> Das sorgt dafür das sie in anderen europäischen Ländern weniger für ihre Lizenzen verlangen können.
> Diese europaweite Ausstrahlung ist natürlich teurer als eine die nur in Deutschland empfangen werden kann.
> ARD schließt Verschlüsselung von Satellitensignal nicht mehr aus - teltarif.de News
> ...


Ich verstehe warum die europäischen Pay-TV Sender das unverschlüsselt nicht sehr toll finden. Und auch dass die Lizenzkosten im Ausland dafür sinken. Aber das schmälert nicht die Einnahmen der ÖR.


----------



## Alreech (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühren: Erste Haft für Nichtzahlerin verhängt*



Schinken schrieb:


> Ich verstehe warum die europäischen Pay-TV Sender das unverschlüsselt nicht sehr toll finden. Und auch dass die Lizenzkosten im Ausland dafür sinken. Aber das schmälert nicht die Einnahmen der ÖR.


Es schmälert nicht die Einnahmen der ÖR, das stimmt.

Es erhöht ihre Kosten. Aber hey, dann wird eben der Beitrag erhöht, ist ja nicht so das die beitragspflichtigen das ÖR-PayTV kündigen können...


----------



## time-machine (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühren: Erste Haft für Nichtzahlerin verhängt*



Alreech schrieb:


> Das ist ja das schöne am Beitrag, zahlen muß jeder, auch wer die Angebote gar nicht nutzt.



Wir werden dazu gezwungen diese steuer zu entrichten. Steuer allein deshalb weil eine gebühr/beitrag zahle ich nur dann wenn ich den vertrag freiwillig mit meinem Geschäftspartner abgeschlossen habe.

Um mich mal darauf zu beziehen ob wir überhaupt alle zahlen müssen,
Die meisten zahlen weil sie immer noch denken der beitragsservice wäre eine Behörde und man zahlen muss.
Die briefe von der gez kommen auch nie mit der Legitimation des verfassers sondern mit ARD/ZDF als fusszeile.
Warum eigentlich nicht?
Die öffentlich rechtlichen haben einen Bildungsauftrag, dieser wird nur teilweise erfüllt und in unserem zeitalter der digitalisierung, halte ich einiges was dort passiert für sehr fragwürdig.

Ich habe die zahlen grade nicht im kopf, aber in düsseldorf sollen 80.000? Haushalte nicht zahlen.
Was würde passieren wenn alle haushalte nicht zahlen?
Was ich erschreckend finde, diese leute dort gehen über leichen und die hatten ja schon mal obdachlose angemeldet und selbst nen Gecko 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Alreech (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühren: Erste Haft für Nichtzahlerin verhängt*

Heute müsste die Verhandlung von Norbert Härings Klage gegen den abgelehnten Widerspruch stattfinden.
Verwaltungsgericht Frankfurt entscheidet uber Bargeldklage gegen den Hessischen Rundfunk - norberthaering.de

Häring ist Volkswirtschaftler und hat lange Jahre für das Handelsblatt geschrieben.
Primär geht es ihm um die Verhinderung eines Bargeld-Verbots, aber wie immer: je mehr er sich mit den öffentlich-rechtlichen beschäftigt hat um so mehr Dinge sind ihn aufgefallen die ihn anwidern.
Er hat schön aufgezeigt wie sich der "staatsferne öffentlich-rechtliche Rundfunk" mal als Behörde aufspielt (Bescheide erlassen die ohne Urteil Vollstreckungsfähig sind) nur um dann zu erklären das man keine Behörde ist und nicht an das Verwaltungsrecht gebunden... (Bargeld annehmen ?- wir sind doch keine Behörde).


----------



## OField (2. November 2016)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühren: Erste Haft für Nichtzahlerin verhängt*

@Albreech ich finde die Angelegenheit seltsam, da Bargeld sowieso das einzige rechtliche Zahlungsmittel ist und zur Tilgung von Schulden angenommen werden muss. Daher verstehe ich nicht wie sich die GEZ da weigern darf.


----------



## blautemple (2. November 2016)

*AW: RundfunkgebÃ¼hren: Erste Haft fÃ¼r Nichtzahlerin verhÃ¤ngt*



turkmannZZZ schrieb:


> der rundfunkbeitrag muss weg. geld für etwas zu zahlen was man nicht will und braucht ist betrug egal wie man es versucht zu rechtfertigen. die die es gucken wollen weiterhin können ja immernoch bezahlen.



Na da hat wohl jemand nicht verstanden wofür die öffentlich-rechtlichen da sind. Wahrscheinlich plärrst du auch immer gleich groß "Lügenpresse"


----------



## Alreech (9. November 2016)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühren: Erste Haft für Nichtzahlerin verhängt*



OField schrieb:


> @Albreech ich finde die Angelegenheit seltsam, da Bargeld sowieso das einzige rechtliche Zahlungsmittel ist und zur Tilgung von Schulden angenommen werden muss. Daher verstehe ich nicht wie sich die GEZ da weigern darf.



Weil normale Gesetze für die öffentlich-rechtlichen nicht gelten.
Wenn es um Kontrolle geht (z.B. Bußgelder für Schleichwerbung im Programm oder Verstöße gegen die Rundfunkstaatsverträge) dann sind die ÖR staatsfern. 
Die Landesmedienanstalten dürfe sie nicht kontrollieren und bestrafen (das dürfen sie nur bei privaten Medien wie RTL, die für Schleichwerbung mal 50 000 €uro Bußgeld zahlen müssen, oder Webseiten wie die PC Games Hardware).

Wenn es dagegen um das Eintreiben der Beiträge geht dann sind die ÖR eine Behörde deren Bescheide auch ohne Gerichtsurteil sofort vollstreckt werden können.
Aber anders als eine Behörde muß der ÖR nicht erst einen Bescheid ausstellen und darf dann mahnen - nein, der ÖR darf erst jahrelang Mahnungen schreiben gegen die man sich nicht wehren kann und Säumniszuschläge draufschlagen und erst nach Jahren einen Bescheid zu erteilen, gegen den sich der Beitragspflichtige wehren kann.

Wenn es um die Bezahlung der Angestellten geht und um ihre Betriebsrenten ist der ÖR dagegen wieder staatsfern... sonst würden die Intendanten natürlich nicht mehr verdienen als eine Bundeskanzlerin...
Es stimmt zwar schon das Bargeld das einzig gesetzlich anerkannte Zahlungsmittel ist, aber Du kannst doch nicht erwarten das sich die staatsfernen ÖR an Gesetze halten müssen, oder ?

Vermutlich wird die Klage von Norbert Häring abgewiesen und er dazu verdonnert zu zahlen - ohne das vom Verwaltungsgericht entschieden wird ob Barzahlung zulässig ist.


----------



## Gast20170724 (11. November 2016)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühren: Erste Haft für Nichtzahlerin verhängt*



DeadPresident schrieb:


> Kampagne
> Petition zur Abschaffung des Rundfunkbeitrags.


Allein durch den Satz:


> staatlich kontrollierten Medien indoktrinieren lassen wollen


frage ich mich, was ich von dieser Kampagne halten soll.


----------



## Schaffe89 (12. November 2016)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühren: Erste Haft für Nichtzahlerin verhängt*

Der Satz passt perfekt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. November 2016)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühren: Erste Haft für Nichtzahlerin verhängt*



Linker_Gutmensch schrieb:


> Allein durch den Satz:
> 
> frage ich mich, was ich von dieser Kampagne halten soll.


LÜGENKAMPAGNE!

Es ist so grausam, wie aus allen Löchern AfDler schwirren und mit kruden
Gedanken absurde Forderungen stellen. Das schlimme ist, die Leute glauben
es. Sie halten Medien für kontrolliert, anstatt sich mit Journalisten auseinander
zu setzen. Die verstehen den Sinn der GEZ nicht, bezahlen aber das doppelte,
 nur um Fussball zu sehen, der früher im Fernsehen frei verfügbar war.


----------



## Gripschi (12. November 2016)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühren: Erste Haft für Nichtzahlerin verhängt*

Unabhangig? Politiker in ARD und ZDF | NDR.de - Fernsehen - Sendungen A-Z - ZAPP

Ganz Interessant.


Zum anderen läuft bei den ÖRR etwas falsch wenn man bedenkt das fast 3/4 des Beitrags für Pensionen draufgehen.


----------



## Schaffe89 (12. November 2016)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühren: Erste Haft für Nichtzahlerin verhängt*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es ist so grausam, wie aus allen Löchern AfDler schwirren und mit kruden
> Gedanken absurde Forderungen stellen. Das schlimme ist, die Leute glauben
> es. Sie halten Medien für kontrolliert, anstatt sich mit Journalisten auseinander
> zu setzen.



Das ist so mit Verschwörungstheorien , manche stimmen, mache nicht. Ich bin der AFD sehr dankbar diese Dinge anzusprechen, ansonsten gäbe es keine Debatte darüber.
Ich hoffe der Krieg gegen den Terror kommt als nächstes auf den Tisch, der ist nämlich auch nur ein Werkzeug um Interessen durchzubringen.
Natürlich hat die AFD hier recht. Ob der Begriff indoktrinieren der richtige ist, kann man gerne bezweifeln.

Die Verflechtung von Medien und Politik hat die letzten 15 bis 20 Jahre neue Rekorde erreicht. Fast jeder Schlüsseljournalist oder Chefredakteur ist in solchen Vereinen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. November 2016)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühren: Erste Haft für Nichtzahlerin verhängt*



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Das ist so mit Verschwörungstheorien , manche stimmen, mache nicht.


Es ist keine Verschwörung, wenn sich der Mob wieder traut, öffentlich laut zu grölen. Ich denke
 an 1923 zurück und ich könnte Kotzen.  Es wiederholt sich auf dramatische Art und Weise. 



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Ich bin der AFD sehr dankbar diese Dinge anzusprechen, ansonsten gäbe es keine Debatte darüber.


Die Debatte gab es immer, nur war sie früher sachlich und heute ist sie rein emotionsgetrieben. 
Populismus löst keine Probleme, er schafft welche. Brennenden Flüchtlingsheime sind ein Beispiel.



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe der Krieg gegen den Terror kommt als nächstes auf den Tisch, der ist nämlich auch nur ein Werkzeug um Interessen durchzubringen.


Behauptet irgendwer etwas anderes? Humanistische Gründe waren es nie, die zu Kriegen führten. 
Man sah es am nicht eingreifen in Burundi. Es geht um Öl und um die Kampf gegen Russland. Oder so..




Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Natürlich hat die AFD hier recht. Ob der Begriff indoktrinieren der richtige ist, kann man gerne bezweifeln.


Recht womit? Lösungen sehe ich keine, nur Aufstachelung, Hass und wegschauen. Die AfD verrät unsere 
humanistischen Werte als aller erste. Vielleicht ist die Zeit so. Vielleicht kommt jetzt wieder das Recht 
des Stärkeren. Die AfD Wähler gehören dann aber als erste zu den großen Verlieren.




Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Die Verflechtung von Medien und Politik hat die letzten 15 bis 20 Jahre neue Rekorde erreicht. Fast jeder Schlüsseljournalist oder Chefredakteur ist in solchen Vereinen.


In einem verein zu sein und einem Verein zu folgen sind zuwei paar Schuhe. Oder folgen
19 Millionen Autofahrer bedingungslos dem ADAC. Man sollte mit einfach "Wahrheiten"
aufpassen. Aber es kristalisiert sich immer mehr heraus, dass die Informationsgesellschaft
nicht zu mehr Verständnis, sondern zu mehr überfrachtung und unstrukturierter Bewertung
führt und dem Populismus Tor und Tür öffnet. Ich sage nur AfD Bots, die in Foren Texte zu
Wahlkampfzwecken schreiben. Gute nacht sage ich da nur ....


P.S.: ich finde es übrigens sehr schön, dass man in diesem Forum sachlich miteinander diskutieren
kann. Ich respektiere und schätze Deine Meinung, und nur weil wie unterschiedliche Fakten 
unterschiedlich bewerten kann und sollte man trotzdem in Ruhe diese persönlichen Meinungen
austauschen. Es geht ja nicht darum, wer Recht oder Unrecht hat, es geht nur um individuelle
Bewertungen.


----------



## Nightslaver (12. November 2016)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühren: Erste Haft für Nichtzahlerin verhängt*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es ist keine Verschwörung, wenn sich der Mob wieder traut, öffentlich laut zu grölen. Ich denke
> an 1923 zurück und ich könnte Kotzen.  Es wiederholt sich auf dramatische Art und Weise.



Tja, ist ja leider nicht so als würde man bei uns in der Politik nicht noch fleißig Öl ins Feuer gießen damit diese Worte überhaupt wieder ausreichend Gehör finden können... 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Die Debatte gab es immer, nur war sie früher sachlich und heute ist sie rein emotionsgetrieben.
> Populismus löst keine Probleme, er schafft welche. Brennenden Flüchtlingsheime sind ein Beispiel.



Ach gab es? Das was da stattfindet ist ehr entweder ein aussitzen, oder der plumpe Versuch Dinge mit absurden Argumenten als "alternativlos" darzustellen, oder wo hat zum Beispiel eine ernsthaft gefruchtete Debatte über die öffentlich rechlichen Sender und ihre absurden Methoden, Programme, Bezüge und Einnahmen stattgefunden, in den letzten 20 Jahren?



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Behauptet irgendwer etwas anderes? Humanistische Gründe waren es nie, die zu Kriegen führten.
> Man sah es am nicht eingreifen in Burundi. Es geht um Öl und um die Kampf gegen Russland. Oder so..



Ach nicht? Also wen ich mich recht entsinne waren es durchaus auch "humanistische" Gründe die ein Eingreifen im Kosovo "alternativlos" gemacht haben. 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Recht womit? Lösungen sehe ich keine, nur Aufstachelung, Hass und wegschauen. Die AfD verrät unsere
> humanistischen Werte als aller erste. Vielleicht ist die Zeit so. Vielleicht kommt jetzt wieder das Recht
> des Stärkeren. Die AfD Wähler gehören dann aber als erste zu den großen Verlieren.



Ach die AfD verrät die humanistischen Werte? Na blos gut das z.B. Schröder und die SPD das nicht schon einige Jahre zuvor gemacht haben (Niedriglohn, ALG-Reform, Kosovo) und kein Hahn danach gekräht hat...
Und mehr als populistische, da inhaltsleere, Phrasen hört man oft schon, seit einigen Jahren, nicht mehr aus der Politik, egal aus welcher Ecke.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Aber es kristalisiert sich immer mehr heraus, dass die Informationsgesellschaft
> nicht zu mehr Verständnis, sondern zu mehr überfrachtung und unstrukturierter Bewertung
> führt und dem Populismus Tor und Tür öffnet. Ich sage nur AfD Bots, die in Foren Texte zu
> Wahlkampfzwecken schreiben. Gute nacht sage ich da nur ....



Da setzt du, mal wieder, am völlig falschen Ende an. In dem Punkt solltest du in erster Linie unserer qualitativen Berichterstattung danken, wo es seit Jahren schon nur noch um Quoten geht und darum der erste zu sein der irgend einen Infoschnipsel berichtet, obwohl man noch gar keine Zusammenhänge hat. Kommen dann weitere Details raus ist der Fall oft schon nicht mehr interessant, da inzwischen schon wieder 10 neue Themen da sind und so haben die Menschen zwar vieleicht die ersten 1-2 Infos mitbekommen aber evt. nicht mehr das die Lage auf Grund neuer Infos schon wieder ganz anders aussieht. Sowas rächt sich halt, wen man das so über Jahre handhabt und grade in der heutigen Zeit, wo  Meldungen im Minutentakt kommen und in unzähligen Infosschnipseln die nicht mehr zusammen hängen wird es für nahezu alle Menschen die nicht 24h am Tag direkt mit dem Thema zutun haben unmöglich noch einen 100%igen Überblick zu behalten, nicht zuletzt weil selbst die Medien Infos inzwischen über mindestens 3-4 Kanäle verteilen, aber nicht mehr zwingend alle auf allen Kanälen zugleich und eben viele Folgeinfos auch einfach unter den Tisch fallen lassen und dann auch noch, eigentlich ein Unding, eigene Spekulationen und Deutungen mit in die Informationen packen.

Da wundert man sich dann allen ernstes wen viele Menschen irgendwelchen Bots auf sozialen Netzwerken aufsitzen die irgendwelche falschen Informationen streuen? Nachdem man die Menschen Jahrelang in diese Richtung trainiert hat sich Informationen in Schnipseln zusammensuchen zu müssen? Na also ich weiß nicht vieleicht sollte man da erstmal das eigene Informationsverhalten überdenken...



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es geht ja nicht darum, wer Recht oder Unrecht hat, es geht nur um individuelle
> Bewertungen.



So geht es nicht? Ich gewinne bei deinen Äußerungen aber doch öfters mal gegenteiligen Eindruck...


----------



## Schaffe89 (12. November 2016)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühren: Erste Haft für Nichtzahlerin verhängt*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Tja, ist ja leider nicht so als würde man bei uns in der Politik nicht noch fleißig Öl ins Feuer gießen damit diese Worte überhaupt wieder ausreichend Gehör finden können... .



Nach meinen Recherchen ist es aktuell so, dass der Verfassungsschutz und Stiftungen "Linke" finanzieren, die gegen "rechte" auf die Straße gehen und opponieren, eistens erheblich gewalttätiger, das zeigen Statistiken.
Das Links Rechts Getue ist in Wirklichkeit da die Leute zu spalten, nicht einen Konsens zu erzeugen, denn sonst würden die Parteien die vorgeben in der mitte der Gesellschaft zu sein schneller weg sein als man husten kann.



> Ach gab es? Das was da stattfindet ist ehr entweder ein aussitzen, oder der plumpe Versuch Dinge mit absurden Argumenten als "alternativlos" darzustellen, oder wo hat zum Beispiel eine ernsthaft gefruchtete Debatte über die öffentlich rechlichen Sender und ihre absurden Methoden, Programme, Bezüge und Einnahmen stattgefunden, in den letzten 20 Jahren?



Völlig korrekt, eine Debatte gab es hier in Deutschland zu sehr vielen Themen nicht, auch nicht zum Euro, der wurde gegen den Willen der Bevölkerung eingeführt. Die AFD ist dafür verantwortlich dass es in vielen Dingen eine Debatte gibt.
Es braucht neue Parteien die alte Parteien ablösen, neue Köpfe die noch nicht gehirngewaschen und vom Establishment finanziert werden, dann würde es sicherlich auch viel weniger Kriege wegen Ressourcen geben.



> Ach nicht? Also wen ich mich recht entsinne waren es durchaus auch "humanistische" Gründe die ein Eingreifen im Kosovo "alternativlos" gemacht haben.



Interessierter User ist wirklich sehr schlecht informiert, ich will ihm nur den Rat geben das zu ändern.
Der Grund für den Krieg im Kosovo waren angebliche ethnische Säuberungen, die wahrscheinlich so nie in einer Relevanz stattgefunden haben, denn wie wir aus der Geschichte wissen, wurde fast noch nie ein Krieg geführt der mit einer wahren Begebenheit oder einem wirklichen Grund angefangen wurde, bisher waren ja fast alle Kriegseintritte mit Lügen und Erfindungen begründet.

Das absurdeste stellte meiner Meinung nach 9/11 da und die Brustkastenlüge, sowie die Massenvernichtungswaffen im Irak.
Es wird in den Medien immer, bei jedem Krieg der letzten 25 Jahre mit der Humanisten Nummer argumentiert, nenne mir einen@ interessierterUser der nicht damit legitimiert wurde.



> Ach die AfD verrät die humanistischen Werte? Na blos gut das z.B. Schröder und die SPD das nicht schon einige Jahre zuvor gemacht haben (Niedriglohn, ALG-Reform, Kosovo) und kein Hahn danach gekräht hat...
> Und mehr als populistische, da inhaltsleere, Phrasen hört man oft schon, seit einigen Jahren, nicht mehr aus der Politik, egal aus welcher Ecke.



Aus der Politik kommt halt viel Geschwafel und extremer Populismus, ich nenne mal ein paar: Gauck: Wir müssen Aufrüsten, Von der Leyen: Wir müssen den Militäretat verdoppeln, Merkel: Scheitert der Euro scheitert Europa , Griechenlandshilfe: Keine Schulden erlassen, wo kommen wir denn hin ( Des einen Schulden, sind des anderen Guthaben), SPD: Die Agenda 2010 hat den Arbeitsmarkt gerettet, Linke: Wir brauchen einen Mindestlohn von 10 Euro ( der immernoch zu gering ist, weil in Frankreich schon 12 gezahlt werden und Deutschland aufgrund des 2% Inflationsziels höhere Löhne bräuchte) O-Ton Dr. Flassbeck, oder der Feinbildaufbau gegen Russland, nach dem Motto wir brauchen Sanktionen, die natürlich nur die Stimmung immer schlechter werden lassen und zu keinerlei Verständigung führen, die Russen kommen, oder noch besser: Wir müssen den Terrorismus bekämpfen ( was wir nicht tun, sondern wir füttern ihn ganz gezielt ) oder dieser Gender Wahnsinn an Elternbeiräten vorbei die das nicht gut finden, oder : Deutschland ist Exportweltmeister!! Einseinself! Nur checkt niemand dass das nix bringt, oder wo sind die Löhne angestiegen?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das sind gaaanz böse Fakten die nicht gesendet werden dürfen, leider. Also vielleicht wurde das irgendwo mal bisserle gesendet, aber nicht offen diskutiert, noch Erkenntnisse daraus gezogen.

Und so ist es bei jedem Thema, das ist auch der Grund warum sich manche Menschen aus dem Gesellschaft schon abgekoppelt haben, weil einem die Ahnungslosigkeit zu vielen Themen mancher halt bisserle aufregt. Die Krönung war Trump vs. Clinton an unserer Uni.
Dort hatten wir eine Wahlurnengang gemacht um zu sehen wer Killary wählt. 95% wählten sie von den Kommilitonen.

Langer Abend, lange Diskussionen und ein paar Videos und Links später konnte ich noch jeden der bereit war drüber zu diskutieren, umstimmen, lieber Trump zu wählen.


----------



## xGremlinx (19. November 2016)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühren: Erste Haft für Nichtzahlerin verhängt*

Rundfunkgebühren: Erste Haft für Nichtzahlerin verhängt 

Wer es immer noch nicht verstanden hat: 

"Wer bereit ist, für Desinformation & Propaganda Geld zu Bezahlen, anstatt absolut zu Verweigern, diejenigen möchten halt weiter Schlafen."

Befürworter sollte man Auslachen, das einzig richtige.



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> .
> Es braucht neue Parteien die alte Parteien ablösen, neue Köpfe die noch nicht gehirngewaschen und vom Establishment finanziert werden, dann würde es sicherlich auch viel weniger Kriege wegen Ressourcen geben.



Du glaubst ernsthaft, das Parteien Probleme lösen ?  Wach mal auf


----------



## Schaffe89 (20. November 2016)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühren: Erste Haft für Nichtzahlerin verhängt*



xGremlinx schrieb:


> Du glaubst ernsthaft, das Parteien Probleme lösen ?  Wach mal auf



Ich glaube, dass neue Köpf im politischen Geplänkel gefährliche Verkalkungen auflösen können, sowie Feindbilder abbauen können, zum Beispiel gegenüber anderen Ländern.
Feindbilder gegen Flüchtlinge aufzubauen oder gegen andere arme Menschen ist albern, deswegen ist mir auch der Flügel der AFD die das unterschwellig betreiben nicht gerade koscher, Merkel aber noch weniger.

Oftmals hast du die Wahl zwischen Pest und Cholera, oder die Wahl zwischen Pest und Cholare + Kriegstreiberei, ich entscheide mich dann für das ohne Kriegstreiberei.
Prinzipiell wünsche ich mir eine Koalition zwischen Linke und AFD.


----------



## Threshold (20. November 2016)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühren: Erste Haft für Nichtzahlerin verhängt*



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Prinzipiell wünsche ich mir eine Koalition zwischen Linke und AFD.



Neoliberale Wirtschaftspolitik trifft auf Verstaatlichung? Wie soll das denn funktionieren?


----------



## Gast20170724 (20. November 2016)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühren: Erste Haft für Nichtzahlerin verhängt*



Threshold schrieb:


> Neoliberale Wirtschaftspolitik trifft auf Verstaatlichung? Wie soll das denn funktionieren?



Ich zitiere einmal Spongebob Schwammkopf:



> Mit einer Menge Fantasie


----------



## JePe (20. November 2016)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühren: Erste Haft für Nichtzahlerin verhängt*



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Nach meinen Recherchen ist es aktuell so, dass der Verfassungsschutz und Stiftungen "Linke" finanzieren(...)



... magst Du diese Recherchen mit uns teilen? Gerne auch in einem eigenen Thread, denn in diesem hier geht es nicht um die Finanzierung von politischen Richtungen, sondern Rundfunk. Aber interessant faende ich es auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Schaffe89 (20. November 2016)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühren: Erste Haft für Nichtzahlerin verhängt*



Threshold schrieb:


> Neoliberale Wirtschaftspolitik trifft auf Verstaatlichung? Wie soll das denn funktionieren?



Rechte Parteien machen aber nicht überall neoliberale Politik das ist doch albern, gerade Trump will das ja ändern, genauso zum Beispiel der Front National.
Wenn es die etablierte Politik verschläft wird eben links oder rechts gewählt, oder ich pflege zu sagen, andere Parteien die vorher nicht am Drücker waren. Ich hasse dieses Links-Rechts Gedudel, das bringt nix und verkompliziert massiv die Debatte und ein Fortkommen in politischen Fragen und der Gesellschaft allgemein.

Edit:

"... magst Du diese Recherchen mit uns teilen? Gerne auch in einem eigenen Thread, denn in diesem hier geht es nicht um die Finanzierung von politischen Richtungen, sondern Rundfunk. Aber interessant faende ich es auf jeden Fall."

Wenn du dir mal den Trump Thread ansiehst, habe ich da einige Links gepostet und zwar ist es zweierlei.
Es geht um das Prinzip  Teile und Hersche, was Links sein kann, darf nicht Rechts sein und umgekehrt. Schau dir George Friedman an, der sagt klar dass beispielsweise die USA in einem Krieg beide Parteien unterstützen, damit beide geschwächt werden und so läuft es auch innerhalb einer Gesellschaft.
Schaffst du es beide Seiten gegeneinander aufzuhetzen, reiben sie sich untereinander auf, anstatt zusammenzuarbeiten.



> Ich zitiere einmal Spongebob Schwammkopf:



Verstaatlichung fordern ja Linke sowie Rechte, genauso sind Linke sowie Rechte gegen TTIP und eine ungebremste Globalisierung zum Nachteil des kleinen Mannes und des Mittelstandes.
Das Problem ist im eigentlichen Sinne, dieser vermeintliche Ausländerhass wird ja durch staatliche Institutionen wie den Verfassungsschutz  teils am Leben gehalten.
In der NPD waren ja so viele V-Männer dass man fast schon sagen konnte, die NPD ist Teil des Verfassungsschutzes.  Ihr solltest wirklich mal öfter ins Kabarett gehen oder mal euer Hirn anwerfen und endlich aufhören euch über linke sowie rechte Idioten aufzuregen, das wird es immer geben. Es gibt immer sinnlose Gewalt, dumme Parolen die sich gegen irgendjemanden richten, von beiden Seiten oder Allgemein.

Das führt nicht zu einem Ergebnis oder irgendeinem Ziel.


----------



## Threshold (20. November 2016)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühren: Erste Haft für Nichtzahlerin verhängt*



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Rechte Parteien machen aber nicht überall neoliberale Politik das ist doch albern, gerade Trump will das ja ändern, genauso zum Beispiel der Front National.
> Wenn es die etablierte Politik verschläft wird eben links oder rechts gewählt, oder ich pflege zu sagen, andere Parteien die vorher nicht am Drücker waren. Ich hasse dieses Links-Rechts Gedudel, das bringt nix und verkompliziert massiv die Debatte und ein Fortkommen in politischen Fragen und der Gesellschaft allgemein.



Schau dir das Parteiprogramm der AFD an.
Neoliberale Wirtschaftspolitik. Dazu Klimawandelleugner, Homophobie, Fremdenfeindlichkeit.
Wie willst du da seriöse Politik machen?


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühren: Erste Haft für Nichtzahlerin verhängt*



> Rechte Parteien machen aber nicht überall neoliberale Politik das ist doch albern, gerade Trump will das ja ändern



Ich weiß, Trump hat in seinem Wahlkampf immer wider gesagt, dass er den "gierigen Finanzhaien" den gar ausmachen wird, aber wer diesem Wahlkampf gequatsche glaubt ist selbst schuld.
Als Trump gewann, ist bei den Wall-Street-Haien aus feierlichen Gründen das Koks wohl in Massen geschnupft worden. Immerhin will Trump den Ex Goldman Sachs Top-Manager Steven Mnuchin zum neuen Finanzminister ernennen.
So viel zum Thema Trump sei gegen das Establishment (wo er selber Teil von ist).

Und die AfD ist nicht besser:
 - Aufheben der Mietpreisbremse (die zugegebenermaßen stark überarbeitungswürdig ist) damit die großen Vermieterunternehmen die Mieten weiter ungehindert in exorbitante höhen treiben und Otto-Normal-Verbraucher bis auf das letzte Hemd ausquetschen können

- Umfangreiche Steuersenkungen für Superreiche (z.B. Bank-Manager)

- Abschaffen der Erbschaftssteuer, damit die Superreichen beim Vererben ihres ergaunerten Vermögens ja keinen Cent Steuern zahlen müssen

und so weiter.


----------



## Threshold (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühren: Erste Haft für Nichtzahlerin verhängt*



Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:


> Ich weiß, Trump hat in seinem Wahlkampf immer wider gesagt, dass er den "gierigen Finanzhaien" den gar ausmachen wird, aber wer diesem Wahlkampf gequatsche glaubt ist selbst schuld.
> Als Trump gewann, ist bei den Wall-Street-Haien aus feierlichen Gründen das Koks wohl in Massen geschnupft worden. Immerhin will Trump den Ex Goldman Sachs Top-Manager Steven Mnuchin zum neuen Finanzminister ernennen.
> So viel zum Thema Trump sei gegen das Establishment (wo er selber Teil von ist).



Nicht nur das. 
Trump will auch die Regulierungen der Banken, die Obama eingeführt hat, wieder beseitigen.
Damit ist der Weg frei für eine neue Finanzblase, die von den USA ausgehen wird.
Und wir wissen ja noch, was bei der letzten war. 

Trump ist eben ein Geschäftsmann. Der beseitigt alles, was den Geschäften stört. Egal ob das Regulierungen am Finanzmarkt oder Umweltauflagen sind.


----------



## Kaaruzo (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühren: Erste Haft für Nichtzahlerin verhängt*

Hier mal ein schöner Beitrag zu unserem öffentlich-rechtlichen Rundfunk:

ARD und ZDF: Sag nicht Staatsfunk, Kolumne von Jan Fleischhauer


----------



## Adi1 (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühren: Erste Haft für Nichtzahlerin verhängt*



Threshold schrieb:


> Trump ist eben ein Geschäftsmann. Der beseitigt alles, was den Geschäften stört. Egal ob das Regulierungen am Finanzmarkt oder Umweltauflagen sind.



Dann lasst uns doch per Crowdfunding jemand finanzieren, der diesem Spuk ein Ende bereitet.


----------



## Threshold (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühren: Erste Haft für Nichtzahlerin verhängt*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Dann lasst uns doch per Crowdfunding jemand finanzieren, der diesem Spuk ein Ende bereitet.



Michelle Obama?


----------



## Adi1 (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühren: Erste Haft für Nichtzahlerin verhängt*



Threshold schrieb:


> Michelle Obama?



Nee, ich dachte da etwas radikaler, könnte man im Darknet finden.


----------



## Threshold (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühren: Erste Haft für Nichtzahlerin verhängt*

Ach so. Du willst das gleich beenden und nicht erst bis 2020 warten.


----------



## Adi1 (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühren: Erste Haft für Nichtzahlerin verhängt*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ach so. Du willst das gleich beenden und nicht erst bis 2020 warten.



Richtig, wer weiß, was dieser Psychopath bis dahin noch so anstellt.


----------



## Threshold (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühren: Erste Haft für Nichtzahlerin verhängt*

Er hat die US Medien gleich geschaltet und die Sozialsysteme privatisiert.


----------



## Adi1 (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühren: Erste Haft für Nichtzahlerin verhängt*



Threshold schrieb:


> und die Sozialsysteme privatisiert.



Nicht ganz, die Krankenversicherung für die ganz Armen konnte er nicht abschaffen.


----------



## Threshold (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühren: Erste Haft für Nichtzahlerin verhängt*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Nicht ganz, die Krankenversicherung für die ganz Armen konnte er nicht abschaffen.



Und das Gesundheitssystem in Guantanamo funktioniert immer noch bestens.


----------



## Adi1 (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Rundfunkgebühren: Erste Haft für Nichtzahlerin verhängt*



Threshold schrieb:


> Und das Gesundheitssystem in Guantanamo funktioniert immer noch bestens.



Wer braucht denn dort ein Gesundsheitssystem?


----------

